# Naruto Chapter 532 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Make predictions about the upcoming chapter


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 10, 2011)

Hanzo gets some distance and uses jutsus since he lost the taijutsu exchange.


----------



## Penance (Mar 10, 2011)

I predict team 10...


----------



## vered (Mar 10, 2011)

either hanzou makes a comeback and start using ninjutsu,
or he gets TNJ.


----------



## Undead (Mar 10, 2011)

Asuma epicness. That is all.


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 10, 2011)

Hanzo gets Sasori'd, many people may not agree with me, but I think Hanzo's character was fully explored despite only one chapter, Ninjutsu doesn't work, his Salamander is dead or incapacitated and his weapon sliced off, Mifune also finished with a powerful Talk no Jutsu so the chances of he crumbling are high, at the same time we learned a lot of him.

The only reason I could think for people wanting the battle to last longer is hoping to see Hanzo's living to his hype, but this chapter made it clear that he's not the legend he used to be anymore, better finish him off next chapter and allow more development from other characters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 10, 2011)

*Chapter 532 Prediction*:   Goodbye Sensei

Honzou complements Mifune's faith and then Kabuto's jutsu is undone. 

Meanwhile, Team 10 engages Asuma.   Ino and Chouji goe into a pincer and attack from the sides, while Shikamaru draws Asuma's old Trench Knives and the two lock weapons.   Asuma complements them on the strategy, but Kabuto has Asuma jump in the air and forces him to use the ash jutsu.   Shikamaru is prepared and bluffs the pincer for another kind of attack, in which Chouji comes from behind and grabs Asuma, then Ino uses her jutsu to hold off control long enough for them to secure Asuma.

Realized he's been defeated, Asuma praises Inoshikachou and Shikamaru reassures Asuma that he will do his best to train his son (who just happens to be born at that moment).   Asuma smiles and asks him to give Kurenai his love, then disappears.


----------



## Bild (Mar 10, 2011)

Mifune starts to fell the after effects of inhaling the Salamander's poison. Unless of course he inhaled to hold his breath.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 10, 2011)

Hanzo fades away (or something like that), all the signs are there, and you know it.

We get development about the rest of the zombie back up squads battle, perhaps the samurai get assistance from Kakashi's division.


----------



## Scorpion (Mar 10, 2011)

Hanzo makes a comeback *crosses fingers*

Kakuzu uses some new more powerful elementals. Team 10 trolls another edo. 

But seriously Hanzo is done for. Kishi needs to be replaced. Why the hell do you bring someone like Hanzo back for him to be taken down so easily?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2011)

asuma vs his team. hanzou being purified. and maybe dan beating choujis father


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Kabuto takes full control of Hanzou to avoid losing him, and he starts to make a counterattack. Then the setting switches to Team 10's battle, with Chouji taking the spotlight.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 532 Prediction*:   Goodbye Sensei
> 
> Honzou complements Mifune's faith and then Kabuto's jutsu is undone.
> 
> ...


That's what going to happen. Hanzou crumbles away, Asuma and Team 10 engage in battle when they show him how they improved and he crumbles as well.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 10, 2011)

I predict Asuma's battle off-panel but commentated by Kakuzu Izumo and Kotetsu who will have tons and tons of panels with their facial expressions


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 10, 2011)

Let's bring in the Edo-Jinchuruukis. I'm starting to get tired of this old gen < new gen drama. And Kabuto better get rid of Chiyo, Dan and Asuma's personalities by next week.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone has the WSJ preview of Naruto translated?


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 10, 2011)

Getting so tough to predict what is coming up next actually. I'm thinking if Kishi really intends to send reinforcements to Gaara's division, he still has so many fights to finish up!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 10, 2011)

Hopefully we will get to see Naruto moving towards his entrance into the war the plot to me seems to be stagnating with neither Naruto or Sasuke actually doing anything but realistically it's probably going to focus on the Mifune / Hanzo battle maybe with bits of InoShikaCho Vs Asuma as well


----------



## sadino (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it's time we see wich Edo's Neji/Hinata/Kiba division will face.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

Hanzou does something big but Mifune is able to withstand it. Mifune brings Hanzou back to his senses and realize he should have never have lost faith. His soul is put to rest and freed of Edo Tensei. 

Kimimaro and Chiyo deal with the Samurai around them.

Kakuzu's fight is shown a little. Kakuzu has the upper hand now.

Dan is fighting Chouza, two of Kakuzu's Mask demon things come to his side.

Team 10 fight is. Two of Kakuzu's Mask demon things come to Asuma's side. Chapter ends off with them.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 10, 2011)

sadino said:


> I think it's time we see wich Edo's Neji/Hinata/Kiba division will face.



I think Nagato, Itachi, Edo Jinchuuriki's will be facing Neji/Hinata/Kurotsushi/Kiba/Karui Division.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 10, 2011)

Back to Naruto or Kakashi please.


----------



## Saunion (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope Naruto is finally done with his atom bomb rasengan because this is getting a bit tired.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 10, 2011)

Kimimaro. That's what I want to see, hopefully Kishi doesn't negate his jutsus aswell.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 10, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think Nagato, Itachi, Edo Jinchuuriki's will be facing Neji/Hinata/Kurotsushi/Kiba/Karui Division.



Nagato solos


----------



## vered (Mar 10, 2011)

itachi/nagato should face nothing less than kage lv and above.
though i want them to face naruto/sasuke/madara i wouldnt mind seeing them take on  raikage/tsuchikage/tsunade either.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kabuto realizing that Hanzo lost and wipes his personality before he can fade. Hanzo instantly regenerates and leaps out of the way of Mifune's sword and then activates one of his extremely powerful ninjutsu.


----------



## KillerFlow (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually wanna see more of Kimimmaro.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Mar 11, 2011)

maybe there won't be a chapter..., from what i've heard on the news the earthquake was really bad...


----------



## Lovely (Mar 11, 2011)

Will we even get any chapters for a few weeks? Kishi is probably more concerned with real life situations right now.


----------



## Nic (Mar 11, 2011)

We switch back to team 10 with a long shikamaru speech and we all fall asleep to the chapter except for Zayne.


----------



## Isamu (Mar 11, 2011)

I predict no chapter


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

wih the big disaster in japan right now i wonder if indeed it will effect the WSJ.


----------



## blajin (Mar 11, 2011)

I predict no chapter this week  too bad! we had hopes for early release instead


----------



## Gabe (Mar 11, 2011)

we may have no chapter for a few weeks after the earthquake


----------



## HInch (Mar 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think Nagato, Itachi, Edo Jinchuuriki's will be facing Neji/Hinata/Kurotsushi/Kiba/Karui Division.



How horrifically one-sided.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Mar 11, 2011)

team 10 pawn asuma quickly enough, good strategy wins all the tym. 
kakuzu gets out of his current bind with a new jutsu. hanzo killed via TNJ
end of the chapter we see kakuzu facing off with darui, kotetsu and izumo


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 11, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> we may have no chapter for a few weeks after the earthquake



Japan isn't going to shut down for a couple weeks because of an earthquake yes the disaster is bad but Tokyo is well used to earthquakes I think it's more than likely it will be released on time


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 11, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Japan isn't going to shut down for a couple weeks because of an earthquake yes the disaster is bad but Tokyo is well used to earthquakes I think it's more than likely it will be released on time




I think this one is too big.  The tidal wave is far more destructive than the earthquake itself. Check the vids on FoxNews and CNN. The water/debris just keeps flowing and consuming everything in it's path. 

Widespread damage to rail lines, roads and other infrastructure and utilities, not to mention the inspection of all the buildings will probably set things back at least one week and maybe two.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 11, 2011)

We get Kakashi rampage back.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 11, 2011)

I predict *Ino's new Jutsus* .. 

and *Sakura* will DETOX kANKuro .


----------



## calimike (Mar 11, 2011)

Predict Ino's proposal to Asume  fat zombie kumo will rescue Hanzou from fade...

I hope WSJ should be delivery on time 

Watch live on  here


----------



## vered (Mar 11, 2011)

calimike said:


> Predict Ino's proposal to Asume  fat zombie kumo will rescue Hanzou from fade...
> 
> I hope WSJ should be delivery on time
> 
> Watch live on  here



considering they are before a nuclear disaster i doubt it.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 11, 2011)

vered said:


> considering they are before a nuclear disaster i doubt it.



Yeah, unlikely as it might seem I do think the japanese have more important things to do than worry about the release of mangas right now.


----------



## johnhk79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Off topic, but anyone think the next chapter will be delayed due to the earthquake?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 11, 2011)

We might get chapters next week, but afterwards I think everyone should expect a one to two to week break.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get word from WSJ soon about whether or not to expect an issue next week. I hope we still get it, in times like these people need something like manga to take their minds off of the disaster.

And for the record, Tokyo was hit but relatively unscathed save for one or two buildings, and southern and eastern Japan didn't get hit either. So I wouldn't hop on the "no WSJ next week" bandwagon just yet.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 12, 2011)

Do we know if kishimoto is safe?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 12, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Seriously? The disaster is the opening of a tirade of jokes in here?
> 
> I know there are some irrational, insensitive pricks out here, but WOW *some of you* have just taken it to a new level.
> 
> Congratulations.



It was just ONE newbie guy, don't point your finger on "some of us"



			
				mayumi said:
			
		

> Do we know if kishimoto is safe?



It looks like yes, he's safe


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 12, 2011)

I predict no Jump next week or .... the next month


----------



## Tregis (Mar 12, 2011)

I predict we get to see the "unsurpassed speed in water" hype Hanzou was given.

Oh, and asuma too.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 13, 2011)

Chapter is probably going to be delayed, due to the disaster.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

I heard the tv live of the disaster and they say that the electric energy will remain in Tokyo so at least we may have the episode of the anime this week. while for the chapter we have to wait wendsday


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Even if things are okay in Tokyo and they could actually keep printing the chapters, that doesn't mean that they would. The reason being is that the company has to think about how many of the people working for them probably have families that were hit hard by the disaster and have to go take care of them instead of being their to work on Jump.

So considering the above and from what calimike posted, it seems like this week there is going to be a mini-issue of jump published containing all the works that they had already sent to them by the authors before the Earthquake and Tsunami hit. Than after that Jump will probably be on break for 1 ~ 3 weeks. 

So if we get a chapter depends on if Kishimoto handed in chapter 532 before the Earthquake. If he didn't than I don't expect a chapter for probably 2 weeks ~ month.


----------



## takL (Mar 13, 2011)

business as usual

from Wsj #15
the next issue info page says  "When the battle ends, what does shikamaru tell to assma...?"


----------



## Bild (Mar 13, 2011)

takL said:


> business as usual
> 
> from Wsj #15
> the next issue info page says  "When the battle ends, what does shikamaru tell to assma...?"


Glad to hear.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



takL said:


> business as usual
> 
> from Wsj #15
> the next issue info page says  "When the battle ends, what does shikamaru tell to assma...?"



so the chapter will come out Takl ?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 13, 2011)

takL said:


> business as usual
> 
> from Wsj #15
> the next issue info page says  "When the battle ends, what does shikamaru tell to assma...?"



The show must go on it seems...

To be fair I'm not sure if I have to be happy or not


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2011)

takL said:


> business as usual
> 
> from Wsj #15
> the next issue info page says  "When the battle ends, what does shikamaru tell to assma...?"



thanks for the info on the preview. maybe the fight will end net chapter already


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

The dediction of the work of the japaneses sure is something


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope the chapter isnt only about Team Asuma


----------



## FearTear (Mar 13, 2011)

^Or at least, if it have to be an entire Team 10 chapter, I pretend to see a pure and simple FIGHT. No blabbering, no phylosophies, nothing. Just a freaking fight, please


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 13, 2011)

Next issue is a Saturday release (meaning Tuesday spoilers), but we'll have to wait some hours for the Shonen Jump's website update the info about the next issue, if there will be some change in its release date because the Tsunami or not.

MY NARUTO BLOG

About the chapter, I predict we'll see Kurenai and Konohamaru in Konoha. Shibi and Tsume will come to help Mifune. Neji will see Hizashi. Team 10 will TnJ Asuma. And, in the last page, Kitsuchi will fight (Kakashi, Darui and Mifune had their fights, now it is Kitsuchi time to shine ).


----------



## Judecious (Mar 13, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Hope the chapter isnt only about Team Asuma



Why not? We can see more of them and asuma


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 13, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Why not? We can see more of them and asuma



Team 10 already had a emotional farewell. Another one just seems redundant.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 14, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Next issue is a Saturday release (meaning Tuesday spoilers), but we'll have to wait some hours for the Shonen Jump's website update the info about the next issue, if there will be some change in its release date because the Tsunami or not.
> 
> MY NARUTO BLOG



Shame we have to wait another week, but in light of current events. I'm just glad it's a week I guess. 

Dying to see if Hanzo uses jutsus in the next chapter or not though.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 14, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Shame we have to wait another week, but in light of current events. I'm just glad it's a week I guess.
> 
> Dying to see if Hanzo uses jutsus in the next chapter or not though.


SJ website updated the Japanese version:



WSJ#16 release date is indeed 3/19 (Saturday). So, we will have a chapter this week and early spoilers (Tuesday).


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 14, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> SJ website updated the Japanese version:
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ#16 release date is indeed 3/19 (Saturday). So, we will have a chapter this week and early spoilers (Tuesday).



Are you saying Tuesday the 15th or 22nd?


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 14, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Are you saying Tuesday the 15th or 22nd?


15th, tomorrow.

If you see the first link I posted (English version) you will notice that WSJ#15 release date is today (03/14), but we had the chapter and spoiler Wednesday/Thursday.

We have spoiler/translated chapter five days before the official release date (Mondays). But next Monday (03/21) is a national holiday in Japan, so next issue will have a Saturday release. And usually when we have a Saturday release, we have Tuesday spoilers.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Good to hear


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2011)

so we'll get the chapter and early spoilers??
thats seems too good considering the Huge disaster thats in development in japan.
But i expect some sort of a break depending on what will happen in japan later on.


----------



## Agony (Mar 14, 2011)

hanzo uses some ninjutsus,team 10.


----------



## Bild (Mar 14, 2011)

vered said:


> so we'll get the chapter and early spoilers??
> thats seems too good considering the Huge disaster thats in development in japan.
> But i expect some sort of a break depending on what will happen in japan later on.


I don't think there will be a break unless Tokyo is affected as well. If things are reasonably alright then we should expect business as usual.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 14, 2011)

so another team 10 chapter ehh?? 
I just hope there's no TnJ involved or else...


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

I doubt, actually pretty sure we won't get early spoilers, and will at the most get a delayed release if a release at all, since WSJ not even print at all. Anyone who says business as usual is just fooling themselves.

For one, Kishimoto isn't even confirmed alive, two: we don't know if Ohana is alive, three: I'm pretty sure they have more pressing concerns to attend to.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 14, 2011)

JUMP will be released on saturday instead of monday this time, so the spoilers should come out tomorrow. That is, if Ohana will post them.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

More than likely there will be a delay this week and maybe next week. No need to mislead people, more important things that manga/anime right now.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 14, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I doubt, actually pretty sure we won't get early spoilers, and will at the most get a delayed release if a release at all, since WSJ not even print at all. Anyone who says business as usual is just fooling themselves.
> 
> For one, Kishimoto isn't even confirmed alive, two: we don't know if Ohana is alive, three: I'm pretty sure they have more pressing concerns to attend to.



Kishimoto has been confirmed alive. Ohana is probably okay too. I haven't heard of any confirmed serious injuries or deaths in the Tokyo area, except at the oil refinery in Chiba that caught fire and exploded. Chiba is on reclaimed (landfill) land so it's like that part of San Francisco that experienced liquefaction in the 1990's earthquake.

I talked to Kia Asamiya on Twitter yesterday and he said he'd heard that most manga publishers would putting their magazines and tankobons out on pretty much normal schedule, perhaps some minimal delays.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 14, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> More than likely there will be a delay this week and maybe next week. No need to mislead people, more important things that manga/anime right now.


You were talking to me? I'm not misleading anyone, lol. The info is from Jump's official site, they will release the next issue on saturday. So if Ohana will post spoilers like always, we'll get them tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I think we'll get a chapter this week.  It's sort of an awkward position for Jump.  Issue 15 was already stocked before the earthquake.  Given that issue 15 went on sale today, a few days after the earthquake, with blurbs saying "next issue on 3/19", it's sort of awkward for Jump not to release the next issue on 3/19.

Well, there is a message on Shueisha's site:
本日（3/14）以降に刊行予定でした週刊少年ジャンプおよび集英社の全雑誌は、全国的に発売が不確定の地区が多くございます。大変ご迷惑をおかけしますが、ご了承下さい。

I think it basically is apologizing for the inability to release nationwide.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2011)

shueisha (as well as other publishers in kanto area)  cant keep the release dates of wsj (on 3/14 and after) and their all other magazines in many places throughout jp.

because transports arent working properly. 
and tokyo is suffering from electric power shortage as the main supplier was fukushima. they may not be able to print on time.

plus now, for the more serious reason relating to the electric plants, i guess there wont be an early spo.


----------



## calimike (Mar 14, 2011)

takL, Thanks for info  It look like we can wait when delivery is out anytime. I'm gone to ZzzzZZZz! Keep watch Japanese TV (see my sig below)


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 14, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I doubt, actually pretty sure we won't get early spoilers, and will at the most get a delayed release if a release at all, since WSJ not even print at all. Anyone who says business as usual is just fooling themselves.
> 
> For one, Kishimoto isn't even confirmed alive, two: we don't know if Ohana is alive, three: I'm pretty sure they have more pressing concerns to attend to.



I was wondering if Ohana was alright.


----------



## Beliz (Mar 14, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> I doubt, actually pretty sure we won't get early spoilers, and will at the most get a delayed release if a release at all, since WSJ not even print at all. Anyone who says business as usual is just fooling themselves.
> 
> For one, Kishimoto isn't even confirmed alive, two: we don't know if Ohana is alive, three: I'm pretty sure they have more pressing concerns to attend to.



Kishi has been confirmed alive, as well as the One Piece and Bleach authors if you follow anifreak on Twitter just a FYI.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You were talking to me? I'm not misleading anyone, lol.



haha na he must be referring to me. i meant my being able to get the issue from a shop as usual and to post the preview then tho. 

and again kish isnt missing. tokyo wasn hit that hard by the quake itself. 
the worrying bit is what may or may not happen in a few days. 
if the worst comes to worst, i think shueisha will have to temporary move to somewhere west of nagoya and u wont get your manga for a while.



calimike said:


> Keep watch Japanese TV (see my sig below)



good job in quickly linking them in your sig.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2011)

If we get a chapter this week, I predict Team 10 vs Asuma.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Would be nice to change to Naruto again.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Would be nice to change to Naruto again.



would like to see him and sasuke........ i am starting to think that sasuke left the war or something


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> would like to see him and sasuke........ i am starting to think that sasuke left the war or something



*You* actually want them back? You must think this war blows


----------



## Bild (Mar 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> would like to see him and sasuke........ i am starting to think that sasuke left the war or something


Zetsu is baby sitting him, you know, the usual stuff: feeding him with a spoon some veggie flavored Gerber, rocking him to sleep, telling him nice stories, singing lullabies, so on and so forth.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2011)

Judecious said:


> *You* actually want them back? You must think this war blows



yes and no. 

yes, the war blows.

no, i don't want to see them. i just want to see EMS and naruto's hatred sensor on sasuke 

naruto "i feel no hatred from you sasuke "
sasuke "oh really "  *turns hatred on* 
naruto ""


----------



## Brainsucker (Mar 14, 2011)

takL said:


> haha na he must be referring to me. i meant my being able to get the issue from a shop as usual and to post the preview then tho.
> 
> and again kish isnt missing. tokyo wasn hit that hard by the quake itself.
> the worrying bit is what may or may not happen in a few days.
> ...



what do you mean by "may or may not happen in few days"? Care to tell us about it?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 14, 2011)

My prediction:

Hanzou fades away after realizing Mifune is right. Kimmimaru than engages Mifune using his dances to put pressure on him. Mifune is forced to reveal more of his sword drawing techniques, which I suspect will be play on words for Kenshin's techniques from Samurai X and much like them in style [Kishi likes doing homages to popular manga, like how he made Kakuzu's attacks play on words for Gundams]. So Mifune will probably use attacks similar to Battōjutsu Soryūsen, Battōjutsu Soryūsen, and Battōjutsu Hiryūsen with similar names. 

However Mifune will find it hard to cut through Kimmimaru's bones and be forced to use his ultimate technique, which will probably be play on words for Kenshin's ultimate technique: Ōgi - Amakakeru Ryū no Hirameki. Mifune will cut through Kimmi's bones and defeat him at the end of the chapter.

Also mixed in there will probably be some stuff with Team 10 vs Asuma and maybe Dan preparing Ghost mode.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2011)

@ Brainsucker
whether or not the plant in fukushima is to be blow up for real. 
if the worst comes worst, anywhere within a radios of 300km can be polluted by the explosion. depending on the way the wind blows but tokyo is like 250 k from the plant.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> yes and no.
> 
> yes, the war blows.
> 
> ...



i think most of us want to see the main characters again in some form.
naruto finishing his move.sauske and EMS,Madara and zetsu.
i think the only exception would be the kages fight and Nagato/Itachi vs anyone.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty interested in seeing 'The Great Nidaime Tsuchikage, Muu'. 

No ninja can ninja quite like him. Not even Zabuza.


----------



## Asclepius (Mar 14, 2011)

Brainsucker said:


> what do you mean by "may or may not happen in few days"? Care to tell us about it?



There is also the possibility of another strong earthquake or maybe the volcano can become active with all these after shocks. 

Regions of Tokyo are having after shocks everyday. Spacecat has been talking in twitter  about his house shaking at least twice a day.

edit: he answered, but this can complete it.


----------



## Bild (Mar 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty interested in seeing 'The Great Nidaime Tsuchikage, Muu'.
> 
> No ninja can ninja quite like him. Not even Zabuza.


Wait until Gaara and Onoki ninja him into submission with a sob story.


----------



## Tomasoares (Mar 14, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 532 Prediction*:   Goodbye Sensei
> 
> Honzou complements Mifune's faith and then Kabuto's jutsu is undone.
> 
> ...



Probably this, or Kabuto fades out Hanzou mind before he disappears.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm guessing we will get at least 20 more chapters about the war?


----------



## Hitt (Mar 14, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I'm guessing we will get at least 20 more chapters about the war?



Probably, or up until the editors scream "MERCY" and tell him to advance the plot.


----------



## Nawheetos (Mar 14, 2011)

I predict next chapter will be marginally less lame than the last one 
There may be a page featuring some characters I mildly care about
And maybe even a small panel showing Naruto...OK that's less likely, maybe Sasuke bumping into things and accidentally eating a mouldy sandwich


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty interested in seeing 'The Great Nidaime Tsuchikage, Muu'.
> 
> No ninja can ninja quite like him. Not even Zabuza.



Not sure if he can out ninja Zabuza but lets wait and see.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 14, 2011)

takL said:


> shueisha (as well as other publishers in kanto area)  cant keep the release dates of wsj (on 3/14 and after) and their all other magazines in many places throughout jp.
> 
> because transports arent working properly.
> and tokyo is suffering from electric power shortage as the main supplier was fukushima. they may not be able to print on time.
> ...




The files are probably on a hard drive (somewhere, and hopefully backed up)

Kishimoto: "Aw, maaannnn..." he groans as he watches sea water pour out of his laptop.

If that's the case, they can always be sent to another printing facility.  Now is Jump actually printed in Japan?  It could be regularly printed in China and shipped back to Japan for distribution.

Don't forget, for 50+ years almost all DC Comics has been printed in Sparta, Illinois!  (same place 1967's In the Heat of the Night was filmed)

Now, how far in advance does Mr K send completed chapters to Jump?  That's the big question.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 14, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 532 Prediction*:   Goodbye Sensei
> 
> 
> Realized he's been defeated, Asuma praises Inoshikachou and Shikamaru reassures Asuma that he will do his best to train his son (who just happens to be born at that moment).   Asuma smiles and asks him to give Kurenai his love, then disappears.



I'm guessing the baby will be a girl, considering how Shikamaru used to grouse about girls- it would be Kishimoto's type of poetic justice that Shikamaru will be godfather to a girl that he has also promised to train. It would also further show how his attitude toward girls has greatly matured (he already shows he now respects Sakura and Ino, the very strong willed girls he complained the most loudly about) I could nowadays see him smiling ironically and jokingly muttering "troublesome" about being godfather and sensei to a girl.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 14, 2011)

Kishimoto already admitted that he was thinking of making Asuma's child a girl. 

That's a bit of a surprise for me, personally. Based on how Kishi treats females, I was expecting Shikamaru's future protege to be a boy.


----------



## Pastelduck (Mar 14, 2011)

I am guessing we aren't going to get chapters for at least a week or two because of the earthquake.  Speaking of which I hope all the japanese writers/artists are all safe.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 14, 2011)

Pastelduck said:


> I am guessing we aren't going to get chapters for at least a week or two because of the earthquake.  Speaking of which I hope all the japanese writers/artists are all safe.


Who knows when we will see the next chapter considering all their power was shut down.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 14, 2011)

Muu is a noob. I am better than him.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2011)

considering the bad news im hearing right now regarding the nuclear situation the possibility of a chapter coming out seems even lower in my opinion.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

LovelyComplex said:


> Kishimoto already admitted that he was thinking of making Asuma's child a girl.
> 
> That's a bit of a surprise for me, personally. Based on how Kishi treats females, I was expecting Shikamaru's future protege to be a boy.



When did he say this?


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 14, 2011)

wait, hold on? so there'll still be a chapter this week dispite the earthquake, tsunami, and nuclear disaster?

wow, kishi is comitted if thats the case.


----------



## Bild (Mar 14, 2011)

maximilyan said:


> wait, hold on? so there'll still be a chapter this week dispite the earthquake, tsunami, and nuclear disaster?
> 
> wow, kishi is comitted if thats the case.


WSJ issues are scheduled weeks in advance you know. As such, chapters are finished and delivered weeks before they hit the stores.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 14, 2011)

Bild said:


> WSJ issues are scheduled weeks in advance you know.* As such, chapters are finished and delivered weeks before they hit the stores*.



Based on the fagotery in the forums, they say that kishi makes each chapter fresh. meaning that what you said is not true.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 14, 2011)

vered said:


> considering the bad news im hearing right now regarding the nuclear situation the possibility of a chapter coming out seems even lower in my opinion.



I'm starting to get worried that Naruto might be on an indefinite hiatus shortly.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know about "weeks", but it should be "more than a week" before the official release date.  We often get the chapter leaked five days before the official release date, so it needs to be more than a week.

Otherwise, from all appearances, Shueisha is planning on continuing to release issues of its magazines on schedule. There is a message noting that distribution is impossible in some regions, however.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2011)

I just don't see the Japanese scanning the chapters/giving spoilers for our pleasure in this crisis.


----------



## Bild (Mar 14, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Based on the fagotery in the forums, they say that kishi makes each chapter fresh. meaning that what you said is not true.


You realize we, the online manga reading community, get on a regular basis the WSJ series chapters 1 week before the issues hit the stores. Let's also factor in the whole publishing process to have the magazine ready, which could take from 1-2 months: http://www.atompublishing.co.uk/faqs.html#5.

In the most simplistic scenario the chapter is ready about 2 weeks (counting the week when the series are posted online) prior to the WSJ issue hitting the streets.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty interested in seeing 'The Great Nidaime Tsuchikage, Muu'.
> 
> No ninja can ninja quite like him. Not even Zabuza.



Agreed. The way he looks, all covered in bandages except the eyes and concealing his identity really strikes me as a full-fledged ninja. 

I also wanna see him showing what the Kekkei Touta is capable of.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks a lot like Shishio


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2011)

doubt the chapter will come out Wednesday and the spoilers tomorrow because the plants are still leaking and their is radiation according to the news. people are most likely scared right now that they don't explode and cause a greater danger with the radiation.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> He looks a lot like Shishio



Hopefully he wont only mimick his looks, but also his badass level.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> doubt the chapter will come out Wednesday and the spoilers tomorrow because the plants are still leaking and their is radiation according to the news. people are most likely scared right now that they don't explode and cause a greater danger with the radiation.



Depends on where the spoiler provider(s) live really. If they live west of Tokyo then it's business as usual for them. Probably if they live *in* Tokyo as well, but then again IDRK the power outage situation so...


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Mar 15, 2011)

Mifune makes one last strange metaphor about faith and Hanzo goes the way of Sasori. Effectively completing the trolling of one of the most hyped characters in the series.

Thennnn the rest of the chapter is Team 10.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's hoping we find out wtf happened to the ET'd Kumo ninja. <_<


----------



## Evilene (Mar 15, 2011)

I predict Kakashi rampaging.

I wonder if Kishi forgot.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks to be spoilers from ohana, haven't translated yet.

パラ見

過去の半蔵ＶＳミフネの戦いの回想。
半蔵切腹（自害）

猪鹿蝶ＶＳアスマ
シカマル隙をつき、チョウジに攻撃命令するも
チョウジ攻撃出来ず
アスマ避けろ！と言いながら反撃。

Rough trans:
More flashbacks from Hanzou and Mifune's past fight.
Hanzou commits seppuku?!

Ino-Shika-Chou VS Asuma
Something about Chouji struggling to dodge his attacks and Shikamaru trying to think of a counterattack.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks legit. 

Also, Hanzo offs himself?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

is that really ohana. nice to see that she is safe. so hanzou kills himself?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> is that really ohana. nice to see that she is safe. so hanzou kills himself?



Yeah, before she was saying she lives in Tokyo so she was okay.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

Some Asuma goodness. Fuck yeah!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how the hell a zombie is supposed to kill itself.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, it was obvious that Hanzou was done for.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 15, 2011)

So Asuma is the one going on a rampage. 

In b4 Kurenai mention.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 15, 2011)

It's awesome to know that Ohana is doing okay. Other than that there really isn't much to get excited about from the looks of these spoilers.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Agreed. The way he looks, all covered in bandages except the eyes and concealing his identity really strikes me as a full-fledged ninja.
> 
> I also wanna see him showing what the Kekkei Touta is capable of.


If this war thought us anything, it would be to expect nothing impressive of this legends.

And considering his own student is going to fight against him... I'm not expecting much of a fight.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

so hanzou indeed gets done by himself this chapter.i wonder if we'll get some interesting flashbacks and info.


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2011)

i was wrong in thinking she wont get the issue today.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou commits seppuku


----------



## ISeeVoices (Mar 15, 2011)

Wait ..... what's stopping the good edo's from killing themselves if Hanzou can...


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

so edos in certain condition can kill themselves.i guess this is how Nagato/Itachi will end up but hopefully in a better fashion.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

the action of committing suicide probably allowed hanzou to pass on as sasroi and shin did. probably by realizing how much he had fallen.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the it's not the Seppuku itself that killed him, but the truth that Mifune taught him. The Seppuku was just Hanzou's way to die. Seppuku was a ritual used by Samurai to die with honour, after all.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think Hanzou actually kills himself. Most likely, he's already starting to "pass-on" and only "kills himself" as a sort of symbolic gesture.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 15, 2011)

We don't know the details yet. For all we know he summons a tub full of acid and dissolves himself in it. That way even the Edo Tensei restoration wouldn't help.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> We don't know the details yet. For all we know he summons a tub full of acid and dissolves himself in it. That way even the Edo Tensei restoration wouldn't help.



Thats not how you commit Seppuku


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> We don't know the details yet. For all we know he summons a tub full of acid and dissolves himself in it. That way even the Edo Tensei restoration wouldn't help.


Seppuku is performed by cutting yourself. It's obvious what happened, even without knowing the full details.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2011)

Well it looks like Ohana survived. Wonder where she lives?

I like this Hanzou development. Mifune's honor speech gets through to him. I just hope this isn't some pathetic guilt-suicide like Nagato's though.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

What the FFFF is wrong with Chouji?

"I'm scared "
"You will pay "
"OMG Kakuzu "
"Let's go "
"OMG Asuma "
"Let's do it "
"I can't fight him "

"Chouji's determination" my arse 

Enough. Until he'll make order in his mind, I don't defend him anymore


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 15, 2011)

I never thought I'd see a zombie commit seppuku. 

Then again, considering the contents of the last chapter, Hanzo passing on was inevitable.

Looks like within the next chapter we'll be seeing Asuma get taken out.


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder what kind of killing methods is Hanzou commits seppuku? slash belly stomach or neck (famous Oda Nobunga slash his neck w/ short sword) and set himself on fire (ANBU release jutsu to burn and vapor turn dust as seen in Sora Filler arc) 

I predict Hanzou slash his belly stomach  Plz don't die on us 

Shonen Mazagine and Shonen Sundau spoiler pics already are out five hours ago. WSJ spoiler should be out anytime.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

all the guys that deserve redemption of some sort or are good, wont get sealed but released one way or the other. hanzou will be the same and so is Asuma.
i just hope nagato/itachi will release themsevles by their own hands in an honorable way.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What the FFFF is wrong with Chouji?
> 
> "I'm scared "
> "You will pay "
> ...




You're right about that.


----------



## Agony (Mar 15, 2011)

hanzou kills himself, and then he regenerates again.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seppuku is performed by cutting yourself. It's obvious what happened, even without knowing the full details.



She does say seppuku, but that doesn't necessarily mean he throws himself on his broken scythe. She could be glossing over things. And just shorten whichever elaborate means Hanzou uses to plain seppuku. Afterall Kabuto supposedly adressed the ability of the Edo to break free from the jutsu when he captured Anko.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 15, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi will somehow turn on Kabuto.


----------



## Synn (Mar 15, 2011)

So Team 10 is struggling against Asuma?


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Nagato and Itachi will somehow turn on Kabuto.



I'm sure Kabuto place bind or restrict on Itachi and Nagato if they're turn on him. He is not underestimate and very caution man


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

wonder if hanzou uses his broken scythe or mifunes gives him his sword to commit suicide?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 15, 2011)

Synn said:


> So Team 10 is struggling against Asuma?



Well, obviously. Asuma was an Elite Jounin and they aren't up to that level. Besides this is Chouji's graduation fight he obviously has to struggle before he grows up.


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2011)

in the last chap hanzo said he doesnt understand samurai's seppuku. 
Guess he gets it now.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 15, 2011)

Kabuto's genius plan of letting the Zombies keep their personality is working brilliantly so far.....

Let's see if Asuma vs Team 10 and Gaara vs Daddy changes that.


----------



## ashher (Mar 15, 2011)

Kishimoto is a fanatic. He is merciless to any character that has given up his ideal. Itachi, Pain, now hanzo...and he basically says through naruto's mouth that if he can't hold onto his belief against sasuke and resort to violence, naruto will have to die too. Only jiraya, and kisame died with happiness and pride as they held onto what they believed. And danzo is the only one that got a normal man's death i think.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

Troll-lol-lol.

Really, hari-kari? In one chapter he went from despising samurai to using their signature suicide?

God I at least hope the flashback shows some form of ninjutsu prowess from hanzohohoho who am I kidding?


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

too bad we never got to see even one jutsu of hanzou.i mean he is probably the most of what we call a "trolled" edo.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see Ohana is doing alright. 




Also: Dat Hanzo. 
Comitting 'dem seppuku even in the afterlife. He killed himself till he died! He didn't use immortality to his advantage!!


----------



## Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoiler don't sound nice...to say it nicely.


Hoping the actual chapter will at least be readable and not cringe-worthy.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 15, 2011)

So much for Kaboto's "Hurr hurr hurr!!! Ma bonding pawa is so much stronger!!!"


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> too bad we never got to see even one jutsu of hanzou.i mean he is probably the most of what we call a "trolled" edo.



I can understand handicapping him for this fight (and ret-conning him to be handicapped versus Nagato) due to him being built up as *too* invincible, but really...If you make someone out to be this unbeatable god, we want to see why the fuck he is unbeatable. Samurai massacre and a poison summon is not good enough.


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 15, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well it looks like Ohana survived. Wonder where she lives?
> 
> I like this Hanzou development. Mifune's honor speech gets through to him. I just hope this isn't some pathetic guilt-suicide like Nagato's though.



Seeing the early spoilers made me feel happy, a good sign that it's 'business as usual' for the rest of Japan. I hope that Ms. Ohana is doing fine. 

re the chapter: Hanzou's end doesn't sound too promising  guess I'll wait for more info...


----------



## Lovely (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I'm glad _that_ fight is over.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoilers?  Didn't expect that.... And Chouji needs to man the fuck up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoilers!? Meaning Kishi is Alive!


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

I start to believe Kishimoto and Ohana are one and the same...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou killed himself? 

Wow.

Wow.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 15, 2011)

Can someone tell me how can edo zombies perform harakiri?


----------



## Unknown (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Can someone tell me how can edo zombies perform harakiri?



Maybe It's not the Edos, but Hanzou, that is a master in Fuijin Jutsus and after realazing that he is being used by other he seals himself or cancels the Edo summon himself.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Maybe It's not the Edos, but Hanzou, that is a master in Fuijin Jutsus and after realazing that he is being used by other he seals himself or cancels the Edo summon himself.



I thought harakiri means you're stabbing yourself in the gut with a knife,katana or whatever?Sealing techs?


And i also thought that kabuto reinforced his control over the edos?why are they fading away now?


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad Ohana's OK. Phew. Likewise Kishi.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I thought harakiri means you're stabbing yourself in the gut with a knife,katana or whatever?Sealing techs?
> 
> 
> *And i also thought that kabuto reinforced his control over the edos?*why are they fading away now?



He lied


*Spoiler*: __ 





I mean, isn't it obvious? He has "LIAR" written on all of his rape face!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2011)

How much longer is this Team Asuma stuff going to be dragged out? It's getting tiresome already. I thought Chouji gained confidence in himself and his abilities hundreds of chapters ago. Everything to do with this team is just a rerun again and again. 



Matrix XZ said:


> Spoilers!? Meaning Kishi is Alive!



He is alive, but this is no indication of it. This chapter was written last week.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I thought harakiri means you're stabbing yourself in the gut with a knife,katana or whatever?Sealing techs?
> 
> And i also thought that kabuto reinforced his control over the edos?why are they fading away now?



They are fading because Kabuto's power up only allowed him to fully control 11 Edos at time (the ones that were fighting Kakashi's squad).

Pre Anko's CS absortion Kabuto could summon over 30 Edos, but with that amount he could only fully control (mind fuck) 1. After the CS absortion he was able to rewrite the seal of 10 more, but the rest, over 20 Edos, have still their minds and have some level of control over themself.

You have to see that Kabuto is fucking using over 30 Edos at the same time, some of them very powerfulls, with his current level It's imposible for him to control 30+ Edos at the same time.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 15, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He is alive, but this is no indication of it. This chapter was written last week.



We usually have spoilers at Tuesday, most of the time. It still shows that he is alive and well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> We usually have spoilers* at Tuesday*, most of the time. It still shows that he is alive and well.



Wait what?

How do spoilers exactly show that he is alive?

Also this chap was submitted like last week anyway.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 15, 2011)

> We usually have spoilers at Tuesday, most of the time. It still shows that he is alive and well.


Chapters are written well in advance. The chapter being out doesn't show anything.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Chapters are written *well in advance*. The chapter being out doesn't show anything.



Depends on the mangaka actually.


----------



## Bart (Mar 15, 2011)

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


not this week Bart, but soon soon.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo goes out like his killer Nagato and buddy Danzo.

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, this Chouji stuff is confusing. Unless he's going to man up during the fight, but how can Kishi go on about him being OMGDETERMINED and then make him act like a total spaz? Unless he's planning something and Chouji's going to get some development.

Oh well. We have little to go on, so who knows?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 15, 2011)

WTH ?? there is a chapter this week with everything going on ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> WTH ?? there is a chapter this week with everything going on ?



yes because

 a) it was supposed to be a Saturday release
 b) was probably already printed.


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2011)

I predict Hanzou die like samurai  Naruto's black chakra ball is master!


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2011)

too soon for a chapter release  

sorry but that's how i feel about it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Chapters are written well in advance. The chapter being out doesn't show anything.


The chapters are not fully ready for printing days before Kishi delivers it to editor. Otherwise, don't you think that he wouldn't leave some pages unfinished? Look at the last chapters, some of the panels are sketchy. Of course, not on Togashi's level, but still.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 15, 2011)

Kishi is fine guys along with Oda and Kubo

got confirmed days ago


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Kishi, why are you doing this to poor lil' Hanzou?


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe in the flashback itself we'll see somthing from hanozu?thats basicly the last chance to see somthing significant from him.
i also hope for some important info.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

The spoilers are real right? 

I'll probably like the chapter more once it's fully out, as of now there just doesn't seem to be much happening. 

Confused about how Hanzou commits suicide, maybe he lets Mifune finish him off or something.

I'm sure we'll learn something new in this chapter, flashbacks usually gives us something new.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how Hanzou commits suicide... I thought Kabuto was in control of his actions. I think Kishi is trying to think of many ways for the Edos to go out and suicide should be one of them. Convenient for Mifune, he has no sealing or immobility techs that we know of.

I predict lots of Chouji bashing. Chouza would smack him in the face.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 15, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> I predict lots of Chouji bashing. Chouza would smack him in the face.


I actually kind of want Chouza to do this. It might knock some sense into him and make him realise he has to get serious.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

How does a zombie kill itself?

Hopefully Hanzo uses some jutsus in the flashback!!!

I still want to know why his eyes look like that.


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2011)

I predict Naruto to rescue!

Breaking News: 

Is WSJ going to closed? Will mangaka evacuations from Tokyo? That mean no chapters or WSJ, right?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> I actually kind of want Chouza to do this. It might knock some sense into him and make him realise he has to get serious.



What really bothers me, is that Chouza ALREADY yell at him to wake up. Here:

He was apparently stabbed by a sword directly through the chest, yet still managed to get up

Also, last chapter we saw him charging Asuma:



And now you dare to tell me he's hesitating AGAIN? What the hell Kishi, do you have alzheimer or something?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 15, 2011)

sigh... why Kishi why? Hanzou was such a anticipated character that everyone wanted to see and this is how he goes out? Fuck sake. What a waste to waste a character like that, bring him back and he can't fight. There was no point to the battle...


----------



## auem (Mar 15, 2011)

why it is written that 'naruto 531 spoiler'....?...it should be 532...


----------



## auem (Mar 15, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto to rescue!
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> Is WSJ going to closed? Will mangaka evacuations from Tokyo? That mean no chapters or WSJ, right?


well,first they need to live before write or publish manga...i want them to be safe and sound,few months break is nothing...


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto to rescue!
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> Is WSJ going to closed? Will mangaka evacuations from Tokyo? That mean no chapters or WSJ, right?



as far as i know Tokyo is ok for now so relax.just hope that nothing happens with Mt Fuji....


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

They said that the radioactive material even if reach Tokyo it will not harm the people so relax


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

We're finally going to see Hanzou bust out some big jutsu, and it's going to be like Kisame - he's going to use the jutsu to kill himself

Oh well, at least it's better than just dissolving away and we get more flashback.

It's not what I wanted, but it's better than I feared it would be


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 15, 2011)

Inconsistency, thy name is Kishimoto. 

I just hope there's more to the Chouji bullshit than we have here.


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto to rescue!
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> Is WSJ going to closed? Will mangaka evacuations from Tokyo? That mean no chapters or WSJ, right?



yea but please give priority to safety. even if the worst comes worst shueisha will continue to publish wsj from some other place.


----------



## auem (Mar 15, 2011)

takL said:


> yea but please give priority to safety. even if the worst comes worst shueisha will continue to publish wsj from some other place.



surely...lots of people's livelihood depends on manga...so they will have to carry on....but that's not immediate concern..


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 15, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto to rescue!
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> Is WSJ going to closed? Will mangaka evacuations from Tokyo? That mean no chapters or WSJ, right?



Damn! Things just keep getting worse. I hope everyone evacuates the city before the radiation reaches them.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 15, 2011)

*asuma* is going to get more attention that hanzo did. way to go kishi.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't expect spoilers, let alone early spoilers, due to the massive disaster. Hope the meltdown don't occur.

...

Spoiler seems okay. A flashback may provide a better grasp on Hanzou's abilities and power. Also good to know this is the last chapter on them, assuming Hanzou doesn't regenerate from his suicide []. I hope Kishi doesn't stick to ShikaChouIno for too long. I wish to see the Kage, Jinchuuriki and Itachi/Nagato fight.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *asuma* is going to get more attention that hanzo did. way to go kishi.



Not only Asuma, even that two Rikudo arse-children that are Kin & Gin had more attention


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

This chapter shows how beastly Naruto and Sasuke are compared to the other rookies. It takes the whole team to contain Asuma, granted he is a zombie I don't think they have landed an attack yet?

Naruto and Sasuke would wipe the floor with Kakashi solo.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 15, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *asuma* is going to get more attention that hanzo did. way to go kishi.



Well, once again I would like to point out that Hanzō was WAAAY overhyped in these forums to begin with, so disappointment was going to be inevitable.

Hanzō's early hype served one purpose only, and that was to show how badass Pain was.  Now that Pain has long since come and gone, his use is far diminished, and Kishi is even "nerfing" him to fit more to his current storyline needs.

Kishi didn't "troll" Hanzō.  It's more like NFers, once again for the 105th time, have "trolled" themselves, wanking themselves over a character that didn't deserve so much in the first place.


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I didn't expect spoilers, let alone early spoilers, due to the massive disaster. Hope the meltdown don't occur.
> 
> ...



maybe my definition of meltdown is different to yours but some meltdowns have sorta already occurred. and they've been trying to stop them desperately, which has been like one minute successful the other minute not. the workers at there are risking losing themselves.


----------



## Selva (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm glad Ohana is ok  anyhoo, seems like an ok chapter.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Well, once again I would like to point out that Hanzō was WAAAY overhyped in these forums to begin with, so disappointment was going to be inevitable.
> 
> Hanzō's early hype served one purpose only, and that was to show how badass Pain was.  Now that Pain has long since come and gone, his use is far diminished, and Kishi is even "nerfing" him to fit more to his current storyline needs.
> 
> Kishi didn't "troll" Hanzō.  It's more like NFers, once again for the 105th time, have "trolled" themselves, wanking themselves over a character that didn't deserve so much in the first place.



If anything, Nagato was trolled. His massive win over Hanzō has been shown to be against an actual weaker version.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

HInch said:


> If anything, Nagato was trolled. His massive win over Hanzō has been shown to be against an actual weaker version.



yea but he had other major feats under his belt like against jiraya and against konoha.unlike hanzou who basicly had this one chance to show somthing significant but kishi never let him do even one jutsu in a one only chapter fight.
even the Kinkaku brothers got a much better treatment than this.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea but he had other major feats under his belt like against jiraya and against konoha.unlike hanzou who basicly had this one chance to show somthing significant but kishi never let him do even one jutsu in a one only chapter fight.
> even the Kinkaku brothers got a much better treatment than this.



Yeah, his epic battle over Jiraiya and the destruction of Konoha are still the main notches on his belt, however, it leaves a sour taste to basically take away that achievement. It doesn't matter at this point, but it does serve to annoy me.

And yeah, Hanzou had no other feats and we don;t seem to be seeing anything notable form him, but it's not trolling, merely (for once) not giving us fanservice and letting him run rampage before killing him off.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> And yeah, Hanzou had no other feats and we don;t seem to be seeing anything notable form him, but it's not trolling, merely (for once) not giving us fanservice and letting him run rampage before killing him off.



Well I'm hoping for 1 of 2 things

1) The flashback with Mifune shows more evidence of his badassery when he was at his peak

2) the suicide isn't just a sword impaling, but rather a suicide jutsu or technique that's impressive in nature just to further flesh out his jutsu arsenal


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 15, 2011)

takL said:


> maybe my definition of meltdown is different to yours but some meltdowns have sorta already occurred. and they've been trying to stop them desperately, which has been like one minute successful the other minute not. the workers at there are risking losing themselves.



The cores have molten, but not yet through the bottom of the reactor from what I heard. If that happens then the problems become much more severe. Basically the burning through the bottom is why it's called melt_down_. That's what I read anyway.

Still, there's more radio-activity released there per hour than one should be exposed to in a year. The people working there are indeed risking a whole lot. Radiation is nasty stuff.....


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Well, once again I would like to point out that Hanzō was WAAAY overhyped in these forums to begin with, so disappointment was going to be inevitable.
> 
> Hanzō's early hype served one purpose only, and that was to show how badass Pain was.  Now that Pain has long since come and gone, his use is far diminished, and Kishi is even "nerfing" him to fit more to his current storyline needs.
> 
> Kishi didn't "troll" Hanzō.  It's more like NFers, once again for the 105th time, have "trolled" themselves, wanking themselves over a character that didn't deserve so much in the first place.



NFers trolled themselves, when the only thing we knew of Hanzou at the time, was that he was considered to be a peerless shinobi during his life?

Some tried to apply logic and argue that he would be severely weaken with age. As it turns out, they were right - not due to age, but his failure to keep his skills sharp.

Hanzou is not overrated, and never was. Most of us just failed to recognize Kishi's tendency to continuously cater towards his story/plot in place of our barbaric yearnings. 

Overrated is a character with little to no hype or indication of his general abilities, but still finds him/herself praised among readers for some 'feat', wrongly deemed significant.

We certainly trolled ourselves, but to say Hanzou didn't deserve it? That's silly. You can't call a guy peerless (Hanzou), invincible (Pain), greatest of his era (Hashirama) and expect people not to feel the way that they do.

But you're right: Hanzou's primary purpose was to give some insight to Pain's strength and to later help develop Nagato's character.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Most of us just failed to recognize Kishi's tendency to continuously cater towards his story/plot in place of our barbaric yearnings.



It makes me so angry. >:[



Odlam said:


> Well I'm hoping for 1 of 2 things
> 
> 1) The flashback with Mifune shows more evidence of his badassery when he was at his peak
> 
> 2) the suicide isn't just a sword impaling, but rather a suicide jutsu or technique that's impressive in nature just to further flesh out his jutsu arsenal



Point 1 is my hope, too. I swear if it's more salamanders and explosive tags I will stop liking people in this manga who aren't Kisame and kakuzu.

Point 2 could be good, but knowing Kishi, he'll probably kill himself by remembering his favourite pet/flower and drowning in his own tears.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 15, 2011)

I did not expect Hanzou to be the first to go in his group, assuming that he's out of the war with suicide thing. But KinGin were strong and they were first to go at the beach. Zabuza and Haku were the most known for us and they were the first to go. Chiyo and Kimi will get more attention than Hanzou and I understand why. But I bet the sensor guy will outlast them.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo should died off screen so we wouldn't waste time with this tertiary character and go directly to the main event (kages vs kages)


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Assuming Hanzou actually took himself out, even in his Edo Tensei form, then I levy one hefty facepalm to Kabuto for allowing him to do as much.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo comitting suicide?

How the hell will that look like in Edo Tensei?

Well unless it causes his Soul to find Peace thus fading away.


I suppose some might say it's better than being completely TnJ'd.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah...

...hate to say 'I told ya so', but when I saw Hanzou grouped in with three other shinobi - none of which are counted amongst the 'ne plus ultra' - it became apparent it would not end well for him.


----------



## Penance (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorin said:


> I thought harakiri means you're stabbing yourself in the gut with a knife,katana or whatever?Sealing techs?
> 
> 
> And i also thought that kabuto reinforced his control over the edos?why are they fading away now?





Unknown said:


> They are fading because Kabuto's power up only allowed him to fully control 11 Edos at time (the ones that were fighting Kakashi's squad).
> 
> Pre Anko's CS absortion Kabuto could summon over 30 Edos, but with that amount he could only fully control (mind fuck) 1. After the CS absortion he was able to rewrite the seal of 10 more, but the rest, over 20 Edos, have still their minds and have some level of control over themself.
> 
> You have to see that Kabuto is fucking using over 30 Edos at the same time, some of them very powerfulls, with his current level It's imposible for him to control 30+ Edos at the same time.



The war's a distraction, anyway, while Tobi and Zetsu do their thing...



Kay Faraday said:


> Hanzo comitting suicide?
> 
> How the hell will that look like in Edo Tensei?
> 
> ...



Oh, that's a complete "TnJ".  He's might just look sweet while it happens to him...


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou Seppuku wat? well I will wait for more spoiler.....


----------



## Rowel (Mar 15, 2011)

Just when we were worried there were not going to be chapters for a few weeks we get early spoilers lol. I guess that does not necessarily mean jump is actually being released although I really see no reason for such a thing to not happen considering print should be done a few weeks in advance....

Anyways, it is good to see shikamaru and co struggling. Asuma was damn strong and on top of that is immortal so it makes sense. What can the kids really do against asuma though? Shikamaru cannot restrain him forever and neither chouji nor ino can kill him. I guess their best bet would be to have ino take over asuma with her techniques at this point. Even that would be a poor solution, something more long term is needed. I am more curious about dan right now, I want to see what kinda technique he uses in battle.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 15, 2011)

Flashback of the past fight of hanzo vs mifune
Hanzo commits hara-kiri(suicide)

I'm sorry...did I miss something? How does an edo tensei, commit suicide?


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Mar 15, 2011)

So more from Hanzou, and lol how can an Edo fuckin Tensei commit suicide? Kishi is just out of idea's on how to kill immortal zombies, fact is Kishi wrote himself in the corner with the immortal thing, if all the Edo Tensei's were alive he could have given them believable deads.

I also hope Team 10 VS Asuma is over soon, and we can get back to the kages or Kakuzu.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

what the heck... there is a chapter this week as well. isn't that kinda messed up?


----------



## Ferno (Mar 15, 2011)

Interestingly, if edos are capable of comitting suicide i.e. giving up their life, it could arguably give validation to Chiyo's Reanimation Jutsu. 

I just hope the Gaara revival thing isn't recycled as a result


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> *asuma* is going to get more attention that hanzo did. way to go kishi.


I don't mind. 


the scorpion's tail said:


> I also hope Team 10 VS Asuma is over soon, and we can get back to the kages or Kakuzu.


I don't.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

I suppose Hanzo vanishes away as a result of his resolve to commit suicide.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 15, 2011)

This isn't really the thread to discuss the earthquake, except as it relates to the upcoming Naruto chapter (release date, spoilers, etc.)


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Chouji, it seems he hasn't man up to confront Asuma. I wonder what he's thinking... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2011)

The fuck?

Unless these flashbacks are great, Hanzou didn't live up to his hype at all.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 15, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> what the heck... there is a chapter this week as well. isn't that kinda messed up?


The wheels of capitalism still turn even when there is a disaster Japan has the personnel to deal with this effectively the most important thing for Japan economy wise is business as usual while the trained specialists can save everybody they can.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> The fuck?
> 
> Unless these flashbacks are great, Hanzou didn't live up to his hype at all.


No character ever lives up to the hype created by the fandoms.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 15, 2011)

Bild said:


> Poor Chouji, it seems he hasn't man up to confront Asuma. I wonder what he's thinking...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



His most likely to think about food.  

This chapter is interesting. Now we know the Edo zombies can commit suicide. Thats what going to happen to Chiyo and others.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 15, 2011)

Like I've been saying...Kishi sure has turned Chouji into a Pussy


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 15, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> what the heck... there is a chapter this week as well. isn't that kinda messed up?



Why is it messed up? Having something to remind you of a more normal and happy time would help in dealing with something so horrible. I am not saying it makes everything alright, but it would be some kind of tiny relief mentally in such a horrible and stressful time. Obviously the people and what they are going through are much more important than them getting this manga out, but anything that could give someone anything to look forward to or any kind of enjoyment in the midst of all this is a good thing. As for us...who cares about us right now that i will agree with completely.

As for the chapter.....Edo suicide? Damn Hanzo must realize how trolled je was and just decided to jump ship. Where the hell is Kakashi's ramapage? I wonder how that is going to be handle because if he seriously busts out some uber level skill it would make some fights in the past seem retarded.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 15, 2011)

If the Japanese are continuing as normal with their manga releases, then fair play to them. Often it's the little mundane things that keep you going.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Like I've been saying...Kishi sure has turned Chouji into a Pussy


----------



## Daryoon (Mar 15, 2011)

Kishimoto never hyped Hanzo, fanboys did. Of course Asuma is going to get more panel-time than him - he was part of the secondary cast, whereas Hanzo is little more than a background character with no story relevance.

The fact last chapter was called "Team Asuma Reunited" (which is almost certainly going to be the volume title), when it's primary focus was on Mifune/Hanzo, ought to have confirmed Hanzo's true (lack of) importance.

Given its the last chapter of the volume after this, I suspect the fight with Asuma will end there, therefore giving Team 10 their volume in the spotlight.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

Bild said:


> No character ever lives up to the hype created by the fandoms.



If so, I can't wait to see Sakumo Hatake or Shisui Uchiha in action


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Well I'm hoping for 1 of 2 things
> 
> 1) The flashback with Mifune shows more evidence of his badassery when he was at his peak
> 
> 2) the suicide isn't just a sword impaling, but rather a suicide jutsu or technique that's impressive in nature just to further flesh out his jutsu arsenal



This two are great options, I hope either of the two happens.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 15, 2011)

Daryoon said:


> Kishimoto never hyped Hanzo, fanboys did.


So naming the Sannin, being considered unbeatable by Jiraiya, and leading a village which was an enemy of all five nations and Akatsuki isn't hype.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> So naming the Sannin, being considered unbeatable by Jiraiya, and leading a village which was an enemy of all five nations and Akatsuki isn't hype.



Yah, biggest problem with it.

The fight could be really fast and deadly and still be impressive, it's not necessary to nerf a character to make a fight fast. Kishi is basically "God" as the author, he could have all kinds of things happen that don't include making Hanzou look like a tool and still have it be a two issue fight

I'm still hoping for a flashback that emphasizes his prime abilities, and then some impressive self sealing/suicide jutsu that gives us at least a little more knowledge about his style.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

There goes any chance of saying more of Hanzo


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Well it only says he commited seppuku but maybe....maybe those two options Odlam presented can happen.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Daryoon said:


> Kishimoto never hyped Hanzo, fanboys did. Of course Asuma is going to get more panel-time than him - he was part of the secondary cast, whereas Hanzo is little more than a background character with no story relevance.
> 
> The fact last chapter was called "Team Asuma Reunited" (which is almost certainly going to be the volume title), when it's primary focus was on Mifune/Hanzo, ought to have confirmed Hanzo's true (lack of) importance.
> 
> Given its the last chapter of the volume after this, I suspect the fight with Asuma will end there, therefore giving Team 10 their volume in the spotlight.


You surface some good points, though I disagree with fan-hype. Certainly, fans may have extended Kishi's own hype-but they didn't originate Hanzou's hype. It's Kishi's job to adequately depict it to some degree. 

After last chapter, it was clear this battle would be swift. Considering the situational advantage similar to Gai vs Kisame, I'm keeping expectations low.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see so call Prime Madara and Hashirama now


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hanzo bahahahahahahahahahaha



Won't be laughing when the same thing happens to Itachi


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Won't be laughing when the same thing happens to Itachi



thanks for the kyuubi trolling, and kushina being the entire oposite of what i thought, i am now mentally prepered for the character ass rape that will happen to itachi 

maybe i won't bitch that much as with kyuubi since what hapened was something unexpected back then and now i expect it.

hanzou seppukus himself............... only kratos makes seppuku look epic


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hope at last for a cool seppuku


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou, how does Kishi's ass taste?

Had to do it.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 15, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Like I've been saying...Kishi sure has turned Chouji into a Pussy



Chouji always was kind of a p*ssy!  There were only three ways to motivate him to fight in the past: 

1. Bribe him with food.  Am I the only one who would haved lulzed if Asuma had bribed him into fighting in the prelims and his opponent had been Gaara?

2. Call him fat.  Possibly the stupidest motivation I've ever seen in Naruto (beyond Naruto's man-crush on Sasuke anyway).

3. Threaten or harm the people he cares about.  The only way to get him serious.

Nothing we've seen post-skip suggests real character development, only an increase in skill and strength.  Worse still, he is now fighting someone he cares about and whom he was unable to save in the past.  I can see him hesitating.  Hopefully Ino of Shikamaru will get scratched next chapter and that will snap him out of it (preferrably with minimum flashback panels).

Its shameful enough that this fight will probably last longer than Hanzou's, let's hope Kishi doesn't make it worse by extnding more than two or three chapters (goodness knows an Edo Asuma who doesn't want to fight shouldn't be capable of putting up a real fight against Team 10).  Team 10 had their arc and Kishi ruined it by making it into Shikamaru's arc, let's not waste any more time on these dead weights (goodness knows Chouji and Ino are boring as characters) and try to focus on Team 8 or Team Gai for once (doubt it will happen though; Kishi went to all the trouble of putting them together while the other teams are seemingly scattered).


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

*seems like hanzou went down in a badass way?
he also won their fight.he poisoned Mifune but saved him afterwards.*


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank god that fight is over.

Back to Jedi Asuma.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 15, 2011)

Hopefully the flashback will show a few more of Hanzou's jutsu or skills. Also a better gauge of his power would be great. Maybe Mifune didn't lose badly but gave a good fight?

At any rate I guess we should've known Hanzou wouldn't perform for long considering the complete lack of relevance of his character. He was only designed as hype-material for an antagonist and as a bonus the origin of the Sannin title. He's strong, but otherwise irrelevant. I guess we should be thankful to at least have had a glimpse of his character before Kishimoto moves on to more relevant characters.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 15, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Like I've been saying...Kishi sure has turned Chouji into a Pussy



Chouji has always been a bit of a pussy Kishi has always been consistant with Chouji's cowardly nature but when backed into a corner will come through for his friends but generally a coward


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> *seems like hanzou went down in a badass way?
> he also won their fight.he poisoned Mifune but saved him afterwards.*



Wow even without Ninjutsu  

he was so nerfed yet won


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

yea seems like hanzou also resisted kabuto control at the end.
also he recived alot of praise and respect in this chapter from Mifune so it seems.
this basicly tells us how Nagato and itachi will go out.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> *seems like hanzou went down in a badass way?
> he also won their fight.he poisoned Mifune but saved him afterwards.*



he probably got his resolve back and beat mifune that way but did not want to be a kabuto pawn and killed himself


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Wow even without Ninjutsu


Maybe he has none.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> he probably got his resolve back and beat mifune that way but did not want to be a kabuto pawn and killed himself



we need a translation but it seems he got Mifune somehow poisoned i dont know how.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably when he was in the salamander


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> we need a translation but it seems he got Mifune somehow poisoned i dont know how.


Wouldn't surprise me if Ibuse's poison can be absorbed by the skin. Thus, when Mifune was swallowed he still got poisoned despite holding his breath.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems like hanzou also resisted kabuto control at the end.
> also he recived alot of praise and respect in this chapter from Mifune so it seems.
> this basicly tells us how Nagato and itachi will go out.



thanks



Ƶ Kira said:


> Maybe he has none. :Hmm



He has but he couldn't use it because Mifune was fast


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Wouldn't surprise me if Ibuse's poison can be absorbed by the skin. Thus, when Mifune was swallowed he still got poisoned despite holding his breath.



Yah, what I'm thinking also - Ibuse is just walking poison, salamanders secrete poison through the skin I do believe

Would also be cool if Hanzou himself is like Orochimaru, and he has poisonous toxins associated with his blood when he's cut that become airborne


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> He has but he couldn't use it because Mifune was fast


I was expecting some high tier jutsu from him, I'm not surprised he never showed any though.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

so kishi at least redeemed hanzou in this chapter and justified his hype.
even without ninjutsu he managed to win.
it seems he also has a strong immunity to poison?not sure.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Also shocking that we have spoilers so damn early


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

going by the google translation it seems asuma uses a new wind jutsu. probably a bad translation but who knows


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Yah, what I'm thinking also - Ibuse is just walking poison, salamanders secrete poison through the skin I do believe
> 
> Would also be cool if Hanzou himself is like Orochimaru, and he has poisonous toxins associated with his blood when he's cut that become airborne


That as well. I had though about Mifune getting poisoned somehow. Glad to hear my suspicions turned out be truth.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

Mifune is poisoned? Is he going to die then?

Yeah, right


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

yea Asume uses a wind jutsu at the end someting with dust i think.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Mifune won't die, but basically I look at it like this

If Hanzou wasn't an Edo, it'd be a tie -they'd have killed each other. But Hanzou spared him here and commits suicide since the point was proven - if Hanzou had been a living human still, he'd have died here again. His time is past and he knows it.

We'll never get Hanzou prime, but it's nice to see that rusty Hanzou is still equal with a Mifune who's improved considerably. And prime Hanzou destroyed Mifune and forgot he ever even fought him. Just another body in the pile.

"Oh I fought you? Then why aren't you dead?" ROFL still.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

hmm if im not mistake and i may be its Hanzou himself who was the poisonous one.somthing with his body perhaps?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea Asume uses a wind jutsu at the end someting with dust i think.



Wow new Asuma feat


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Also shocking that we have spoilers so damn early



not really, this week there is a Saturday release, the magazines where already printed and where delivered where possible.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> hmm if im not mistake and i may be its Hanzou himself who was the poisonous one.somthing with his body perhaps?



I'm betting it's similiar to Orochimaru - the poison is in the blood. When he's cut or injured it's exposed to air and makes an invisible toxin. It fits with his moniker Salamander Hanzou that it's not just the summon, but the man himself who is walking poison.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> I'm betting it's similiar to Orochimaru - the poison is in the blood. When he's cut or injured it's exposed to air and makes an invisible toxin. It fits with his moniker Salamander Hanzou that it's not just the summon, but the man himself who is walking poison.



yea perhaps.the chapter was basicly centered around hanzou past and his poison relation and abbilities.i cant wait for transaltion.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea perhaps.the chapter was basicly centered around hanzou past and his poison relation and abbilities.i cant wait for transaltion.



Did he use any ninjutsu?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Choji is a freaking pussy and :datasuma


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Did he use any ninjutsu?



no i dont think so.we got a full summery on his poisonous abbilities and past though.seems like he dosent need ninjutsu to be lethal.
he is supposed to be renowned and feared for his poisonous abbilities so it seems.
but we really need a translation.


----------



## Daryoon (Mar 15, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> So naming the Sannin, being considered unbeatable by Jiraiya, and leading a village which was an enemy of all five nations and Akatsuki isn't hype.



Consider, though, that much of what we knew of Hanzo has come from Jiraiya's perspective. When we look at him from Nagato's, we have a shrewd manipulator who - rather than use some crazy jutsu - resorted to the old taking-a-hostage chicle to take out one man he considered a threat. And then he ran away to hide.

Not really behaviour you'd expect from a badass ninja feared by the world, is it?!


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoilers after all? Meaning there will be chapter?
Wow, I'm truly amazed, and not only that, truly grateful.

...and I think I can be at peace with Hanzo's end. Better that than to be unceremoniously sealed by Mifune out of nowhere.

That and..
CHOJI IS A PUSSY.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2011)

Chouji is crazy.

Hanzo had a good ending. Certainly not I was expecting given all the hype he had but still a good ending.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm if im not mistake and i may be its Hanzou himself who was the poisonous one.somthing with his body perhaps?



Honestly, just that itself wuld be more than enough to placate me as a Hanzou fan. Show him with some form of skill, KG or other non-summoning trait. Just so we have some idea how he won battles in the past.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2011)

i can see chouji after this fight holding asume's weapons "i am chouji of the akimatchi clan and will go on a rampage right now"


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

HInch said:


> Honestly, just that itself wuld be more than enough to placate me as a Hanzou fan. Show him with some form of skill, KG or other non-summoning trait. Just so we have some idea how he won battles in the past.



we really need a translation but at least hanzou got redeemed this chapter.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

At least we know that in his prime he stomped Mifune


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Chouza will save his son next chapter


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

it seems mifune admits he was mistaken with regards of hanzou.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

DODGE.

Chouji really needs to man up, it's bugging me how emotional he is with this war.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems mifune admits he was mistaken with regards of hanzou.



what do you mean?


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

If Ino will have to use Mind-Body Switch on Asuma AND FORCE HIM TO INSULT CHOUJI'S OBESITY TO WAKE THE FFFF UP HIS TEAMMATE 

It's going to happen, I know it is.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> what do you mean?



it seems and i may be wrong ofcourse as we need a translation that he said that he jumped to conclusions regarding hanzou.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> And all his eventually future badass moments will be off-panel



Kakashi's fight is getting saved - but I can't figure out for who - but I think he's more or less done displaying against the 7 swords of the mist. Possibly Itachi because Kamui is one of the few jutsus capable of dealing with infinite Susanoo without incredible plot devices.

I'm still of the belief we'll get Suigetsu showing up SOMEHOW and fight Mugetsu for the leader of the 7 swordsmen and the sword scroll that can call the other weapons

Suigetsu v Mugetsu and CS2 Juugo v CS2 Kimmimaro - maybe they are dressed up as samurai again.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> we really need a translation but at least hanzou got redeemed this chapter.



Yeah, looks that way. This alone makes me feel good about events:



> Hanzou : I was a child When it died. I embedded his poison bag. It's right here. ( Left side of his stomach ) so I can be immune to his poison.
> And I can poison my surrounding just by breathing.



Pretty much as people were speculating, maybe even more powerful than some guessed.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

in this years interview for the jump fest kishi said something about chouji doing something important or something for shikamaru  like that.maybe he will get the resolve and be the one that finishes asuma. or gives his life for shikamaru.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Chouji: _"Pussy Out!"_
Chorus (Shika, Ino, Asuma): _"Like a BAUSS!!"_


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yeah, looks that way. This alone makes me feel good about events:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much as people were speculating, maybe even more powerful than some guessed.



yea he can poison his foes.but there is more that he explaines but lets wait for the full translation.thats certainly badass.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

> I can poison my surrounding just by breathing



Dude is way too haxx


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yeah, looks that way. This alone makes me feel good about events:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much as people were speculating, maybe even more powerful than some guessed.



That sounds pretty cool. 

No signs yet of him busting out high-level jutsus, but it gives us something more about him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

know i understand why hanzou wore a mask so he did not poison the people who talk to him or are near him.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo can possibly solo anyone just by breathing

crazy thought


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea he can poison his foes.but there is more that he explaines but lets wait for the full translation.thats certainly badass.



Oops, missed that there was more. I'm all excited now!


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> That sounds pretty cool.
> 
> No signs of him busting out high-level jutsus, but it gives us something more about him.



you should be happy.he was redeemed this chapter and he seems to have a lethal poisoning abbility.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

He'd be pretty difficult to fight in taijutsu if he's constantly breathing a poison mist into the air around him - he's like a smaller scale version of Ibuse that's always turned on


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

vered said:


> you should be happy.he was redeemed this chapter and he seems to have a lethal poisoning abbility.



Indeed. He lost, but he was greatly weakened so we always have "Hanzo Prime," lol. And with that hax poison ability, Hanzo doesn't really need powerful jutsus, just has to stall with his Kage-level skills until his opponent(s) die.

The poison seems to be fast acting too. Mifune broke Hanzo's mask at the end of the last chapter, and now Mifune's dying.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw Kabuto's name in the Google translator, I guess he's in it for a panel or two or someone mentions his name, seemed more like Kabuto was saying something though.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Indeed. He lost, but he was greatly weakened so we always have "Hanzo Prime," lol. And with that hax poison ability, so Hanzo doesn't really need powerful jutsus, just has to stall with his Kage-level skills until his opponent(s) die.



Basically, between his explosive tags, Ibuse's poison bomb, his own poison air, and poison weapons, impressive taijutsu (Hanzou prime beat Mifune with just his weapon), and then supposedly kage level suitons we'll never get to see, I can see how he'd be beastly.

I just like how everything about him is poison - poison summon, poison weapons, poison shroud around him even. Orochimaru and Sasuke are the only two poison immune characters I can think of, pretty much everyone else whose not a high level medic like Tsunade would probably lose even if they won.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2011)

He was amazed that Hanzo had defeated his control.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Indeed. He lost, but he was greatly weakened so we always have "Hanzo Prime," lol. And with that hax poison ability, Hanzo doesn't really need powerful jutsus, just has to stall with his Kage-level skills until his opponent(s) die.
> 
> The poison seems to be pretty fast acting too. Mifune broke Hanzo's mask at the end of the last chapter, and now Mifune's dying.



we need to see the full translation but it dosent seems like he even lost.
kishi is a master at hyping and dehyping and hyping again.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> He was amazed that Hanzo had defeated his control.



Makes me wonder if Hanzou actually commits suicide so much as he defies Kabuto and resists being taken over, so Kabuto dissolves/cancels him


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Asuma : Chouji ! ( Asuma roundhouse kick and blow off chouji )



Am I the only one who burst into laughter and tears when reading this line?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one who burst into laughter and tears when reading this line?



Hope, it was awesome.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

this makes me hope we'll see some new info and new things from Itachi and Nagato as well.


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 15, 2011)

How can Hanzou commit suicide when he is dead already? o.O


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> How can Hanzou commit suicide when he is dead already? o.O



He took his edo self out.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one who burst into laughter and tears when reading this line?


I also found that very funny.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

wonder if asuma wind dust tech is like the one ma and pa used to blind pain before naruto took out animal inside bunta. it used wind to blow dust and blind the opponent.


----------



## Kurushimi (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou is friggin' haxxxzzz, maaan  He handicaps himself by wearing a mask, cuz he doesn't want to solo the Narutoverse  In his prime, truly he must have been one of the strongest shinobis in history
(I know that 1** *** ***... people must have wrote the same thing before me, but I just had to say it... thats how badass Hanzou is)


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> How can Hanzou commit suicide when he is dead already? o.O



That's something that would made Chuck Norris proud O_O

Speaking about Chouji. Let's see his situation from Kabuto's POV: remember his plan "People become turn and confused when their old emotions come rushing to the surface... and that's when will strike "

Well, seems like his plan's finally working


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou poisons his surroundings by simply breathing? Oh snap!


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hanzou poisons his surroundings by simply breathing? Oh snap!



 i know

That's why Jman said no one can beat him 1 on 1.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess Kishi validated Jiriaya lol.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> i know
> 
> That's why Jman said no one can beat him 1 on 1.



Oro was probably immune to it.

You know an epic scientist like him would have made sure of it.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

It's just like Orochimaru's white snake toxin - you don't even know you're screwed over until it's way too late. Hanzou could be dead on the floor and you'd be talking about how awesome you are, and then you just fall over dead too.

Orochimaru/Sasuke are poison immune according to Kakashi, but there aren't very many geneticists in the Narutoverse. It was probably the fight with Hanzou that made Orochimaru incorporate that particaular aspect.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

I always know it that Hanzo is badass and not fodder


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Poison seems to be all he's got to offer here. 

Unless you had a handy antidote.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

In Ultimate Ninja Storm 3, Hanzo's awakening mode will be when he takes off his mask. 
Instant pwning for those who come too close to the master. Dat Hanzo. 

Kishi delivers once again.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Oro was probably immune to it.
> 
> You know an epic scientist like him would have made sure of it.



True but only a few can fight him 1 on 1

Probably Oro, Sasuke, Tsunade and Kabuto


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



Icegaze said:


> In Ultimate Ninja Storm 3, Hanzo's awakening mode will be when he takes off his mask.
> Instant pwning for those who come too close to the master. Dat Hanzo.
> 
> Kishi delivers once again.



Yeah that would be cool


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh snap, Kabuto is saying he'll kill their emotions from now on.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Unless you had a handy antidote.



The problem would be you would have to already have the antidote - it's fairly fast acting, and not very obvious as it's an invisible and odorless poison. You don't even know you're dying until it's way too late

I wonder if the black salamander poison in his system is what turned his eyes black even before he was an Edo


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

> Mifune : People and swords are alike. But now it's ... over for me. Profound Sadness



 Mifune knows it's over for him


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

I doubt anyone has the Antidote to Hanzou's poison, considering his poison comes from a very rare type of Salamander that has long since died off. I even doubt Orochimaru and Sasuke are immune to that poison, since its so rare. Also it seems like Hanzou uses three types of poison, Ibuse's Poison, the Poison applied to his sickle [Unless its the same as the Black Salamander Poison, but since Mifune didn't die, it seems like its different], and the black Salamander poison Hanzou breaths. So to be able to take Hanzou on you would need to be able to brew 3 separate antidotes. 

So yeah I find the Antidote strategy very unlikely unless your a master medic and have been given tons of prep-time to research Hanzou's poisons, even than it may be impossible to get a sample of Black Salamander Poison.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Kabuto better not kill their emotions, I want to see Itachi and Nagato's reactions to what's going on.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes Kishi yes, give me my Hanzou hax abilities. Keep them coming.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Oh snap, Kabuto is saying he'll kill their emotions from now on.



so he finally learned his lesson


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 15, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Oh snap, Kabuto is saying he'll kill their emotions from now on.


 But the Edo Kages are awesome arguing





> Hanzou : Let me tell you something. Do you know when people die ?
> Mifune : ?
> 
> Hanzou : When they lose their beliefs.


Deja vu


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, Kishi's been pretty good about letting the ET's talk so far, I'm sure he'll leave them in tact until their fights really get started. Plus, Kabuto doesn't even know how many he can suppress anyways, so that would be the most logical option.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> I always know it that Hanzo is badass and not fodder



Yeah right, This forum is just shameless, it speaks before facts are revealed.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo just got to be #5 on my badass list


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

So Hanzou's mask was a failsafe only? Interesting

Hanzou poisons his environment just by breathing, but just in case somebody every wounded him in the abdomen, the massive poison release would override his own defenses, so he had to wear the mask just in case. 

It sounds to me more like Mifune knew where Hanzou's poison was at, and he chose to cut Hanzou's mask/abdomen open knowing it was suicide, but he was already going to die from fighting and breathing in Hanzou's vapor. But also knowing it would take the Edo Hanzou out of the fight as well (probably paralyzing poison).

Basically Mifune knew he would die by fighting Hanzou in close combat, but he decided to take out Hanzou with himself by cutting the poison center open. 

Now Edo Hanzou is going to do something to save Mifune and take himself out instead.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yeah right, This forum is just shameless, it speaks before facts are revealed.



Not everyone was calling him shit last chapter, Me, deadpool among others still believe he was strong


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

last week there was a lot of fodder and over-hyped treads about hanzou this week it will probably be the opposite. we need to learned not to jumo the gun to soon and call someone a fodder till we see all the chapter about them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yeah right, This forum is just shameless, it speaks before facts are revealed.


Not true, I _still_ don't think he's anything special.


----------



## Feuer (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> How can Hanzou commit suicide when he is dead already? o.O



Maybe he committed suicide in the Pain Flashback.
To avoid the shame of being defeated by Pain he might have killed himself instead.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Not true, I still don't think he's anything special.



There's nothing hacked - he's definately special. He's an extremely high level traditionalist with poisons, explosions, cool weapons and taijutsu. Very ninja-esque in the traditional sense compared to some characters.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> There's nothing hacked - he's definately special. He's an extremely high level traditionalist with poisons, explosions, cool weapons and taijutsu. Very ninja-esque in the traditional sense compared to some characters.


I just wish we could some of his Ninjutsu, atleast.

I'm sure he's got some interesting ones up his sleeve.


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> There's nothing hacked - he's definately special. He's an extremely high level traditionalist with poisons, explosions, cool weapons and taijutsu. Very ninja-esque in the traditional sense compared to some characters.



The fact he's a poison user does give him a more ninja (in the traditional sense) overview.

Taijutsu, using animals (summons) using ninja tools etc. It works for me. Better than flying sky wizards, for sure.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> How can Hanzou commit suicide when he is dead already? o.O


I think he slashes his poison-bag and basically knocks himself out from the poison.  The alliance then just seals him.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Mifune knows it's over for him



You know that's happening in the flashback, right?


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

hanzou wanted to name him?lol.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

i like hanzous fighting style poison, taijutsu and kenjutsu. hope someday we get to see the full fight between him and the sanin. wonder if tsunade developed an antidote during the battle.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> You know that's happening in the flashback, right?



Even so it just shows that hanzo stomped him.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like hanzous fighting style poison, taijutsu and kenjutsu. hope someday we get to see the full fight between him and the sanin. wonder if tsunade developed an antidote during the battle.



Don't forget the explosive tags, Hanzou's exposive tag's jutsus are only second to Konans.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzo is funny as hell. He likes giving people titles, dead or alive. 

"Now, hero, I will name you. Tell me when you die, Tell me your NAME!"


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like hanzous fighting style poison, taijutsu and kenjutsu. hope someday we get to see the full fight between him and the sanin. wonder if tsunade developed an antidote during the battle.



Either that or he inspired Orochimaru to develop his white snake toxin or perhaps had his black salamander poison be used as a foundation for Oro's own toxins.

Speculation is fun, and really, so much more could have been made of this battle. The Konoha three versus Hanzou fight could have inspired a lot in the sannin.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

> Hanzou : Now, hero, I will name you. Tell me when you die, Tell me your NAME !



 he wants to name everyone he fights


----------



## HInch (Mar 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hanzo is funny as hell. He likes giving people titles, dead or alive.
> 
> "Now, hero, I will name you. Tell me when you die, Tell me your NAME!"



You shall be..."Chatty Mifune."


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Basically, between his explosive tags, Ibuse's poison bomb, his own poison air, and poison weapons, impressive taijutsu (Hanzou prime beat Mifune with just his weapon), and then supposedly kage level suitons we'll never get to see, I can see how he'd be beastly.
> 
> I just like how everything about him is poison - poison summon, poison weapons, poison shroud around him even. Orochimaru and Sasuke are the only two poison immune characters I can think of, pretty much everyone else whose not a high level medic like Tsunade would probably lose even if they won.



I honestly expect him to have something like Kisame's Exploding Water Shockwave so that he can use his waterblitz ability to beat people. 

Agreed. 



vered said:


> we need to see the full translation but it dosent seems like he even lost.
> kishi is a master at hyping and dehyping and hyping again.



Well if Hanzo were alive, he'd be dead. But given the circumstances, yes, Hanzo did win. 



Icegaze said:


> In Ultimate Ninja Storm 3, Hanzo's awakening mode will be when he takes off his mask.
> Instant pwning for those who come too close to the master. Dat Hanzo.
> 
> Kishi delivers once again.



It would be cool to see how they implement that. At least he likely has enough for a moveset now. 



Odlam said:


> I wonder if the black salamander poison in his  system is what turned his eyes black even before he was an Edo



Until otherwise stated, the possibility is enough to satisfy my curiosity. 



Odlam said:


> There's nothing hacked - he's definately special.  He's an extremely high level traditionalist with poisons, explosions,  cool weapons and taijutsu. Very ninja-esque in the traditional sense  compared to some characters.



I am overall impressed by Hanzo, even if we didn't get to see any of his  Ninjutsus because of Mifune's Iaijutsu. Obviously high stats, great  skill with the basics, cool summons, impossibly fast in water, and an  overload of poison... he's a badass ninja. 



Ƶ Kira said:


> I just wish we could some of his Ninjutsu, atleast.
> 
> I'm sure he's got some interesting ones up his sleeve.



Me too.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoilers said:
			
		

> Asuma : Shikamaru ! Use Shadow Mimic on Chouji to capture me !



This is where this friggen manga goes wrong.  

WTF is this. It's soo corny, what's the point of even showing a fight like this? Save things like this for the Anime.


----------



## jso (Mar 15, 2011)

So did Hanzo give the Sannin the counter-poison medicine also then after letting them live? It now seems implied that's how they survived..


----------



## GoDMasteR (Mar 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Hanzo is funny as hell. He likes giving people titles, dead or alive.
> 
> "Now, hero, I will name you. Tell me when you die, Tell me your NAME!"



Ironman Mifune


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

Not necessarily - they had Tsunade there afterall, and they didn't seem down and out so I doubt they were poisoned, or rather, still poisoned at that time

I'd rather say that Tsunade is the reason they stayed up and were able to fight him to the extent they did however

Considering Ibuse was there, no way did they not get "smoked"


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 15, 2011)

You can always see the anime of Hanzo fighting the Sannin and Nagato to watch some crafty ninjutsu.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXG_2Kguf38&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

Asuma used a new jutsu?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

jso said:


> So did Hanzo give the Sannin the counter-poison medicine also then after letting them live? It now seems implied that's how they survived..



where are you getting this? we already saw the flashback and he did no such thing.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

He didn't name Mifune, he did the same thing with the Sannin after the dubbed them - apparently when Hanzou fought somebody "worthy", he asked to know thier names. And he also apparently had a tendency to spare the lives of the people he found admirable in battle.

That probably added to his invincible reputation - mercy is a virtue of the strong and all that. Quite a far cry from the old bitter soldier he became.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

I just read the updated spoilers. Wow! Hanzo was a super-cool dude!!! Just what I thought he was during the Sannin flashback. I will say that, with the Nagato flashback and what we saw vs. Mifune, I was starting to lose respect for him because he was being a dick, but my liking of his character has been restored.

I wonder what lead him to be a paranoid-schizophrenic and abandon his honor? 



Odlam said:


> He didn't name Mifune, he did the same thing with  the Sannin after the dubbed them - apparently when Hanzou fought  somebody "worthy", he asked to know thier names. And he also apparently  had a tendency to spare the lives of the people he found admirable in  battle.
> 
> That probably added to his invincible reputation - mercy is a virtue of  the strong and all that. Quite a far cry from the old bitter soldier he  became.



The good die young, but assholes live forever... except if you fight Hanzo, lol.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Man Hanzo is amazing


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

So basically the only reason Mifune could fight Hanzou is because Hanzou had given him the antidote before, otherwise he'd have never survived in close combat

Mifune = Luffy, he's got the poison antibodies


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Not necessarily - they had Tsunade there afterall, and they didn't seem down and out so I doubt they were poisoned, or rather, still poisoned at that time
> 
> I'd rather say that Tsunade is the reason they stayed up and were able to fight him to the extent they did however
> 
> Considering Ibuse was there, no way did they not get "smoked"


I find it hard to believe that Tsunade could brew an antitoxin for both Hanzou's and Ibuse's poison during the heat of battle. It seems more likely that they did get poisoned and thats why they were defeated. Which is why Jiriaya is being held up by Tsunade and Orochimaru looks like he is about to fall over. Tsunade may have been able to treat herself with medical Jutsu to a certain extent which is why she looks like she is in the best condition of the three.


----------



## Sollet (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm after reading the spoilers I must say Hanzo sure was/is a BAMF.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 15, 2011)

Hanzou isn't that hax


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give it 2 weeks, half of you won't say another word about Hanzou again.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hanzou isn't that hax



 you kidding?

the only reason Mifune was able to fight him in the first place was because it was immune to it

if not he would have been done from the start.


----------



## Sollet (Mar 15, 2011)

This might also explain why Nagato / Pein could easily take down Hanzo.. I mean his 6 bodies are basically just puppets - immune to poisons.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> I find it hard to believe that Tsunade could brew an antitoxin for both Hanzou's and Ibuse's poison during the heat of battle. It seems more likely that they did get poisoned and thats why they were defeated. Which is why Jiriaya is being held up by Tsunade and Orochimaru looks like he is about to fall over. Tsunade may have been able to treat herself with medical Jutsu to a certain extent which is why she looks like she is in the best condition of the three



Actually to be honest, it looked like Orochimaru was in the best shape since Tsunade and Jiraiya were supporting each other but Oro is standing alone

Remember don't underestimate Tsunade - Chiyo said that Tsunade cured basically every poison she came up with in the wars, and I'm sure she had tons of antidotes on her or really, what good is a field medic that can't fix anything in the field

Hanzou stabbing himself in the abdomen to paralyze himself with the toxin release is fitting, now it makes sense how it's suicide - it sets him up for the sealing.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

basicly hanzou helps mifune to win and seal him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

I am glad Kishi didn't troll Hanzou an instead he made him look like a true fucking ninja.


----------



## Sollet (Mar 15, 2011)

You can't get more "Ninja" than Hanzou


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

So, current Mifune lectured current Hanzo about beliefs and people, but it turns out it was past Hanzo who lectured past Mifune first. Everything comes full circle, I guess.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd really like some clarification on what state Edo Tensei revives people in.  Why does Hanzou have the poison gland that he implanted while Sasori had a fresh new body?  Why would he be affected by poison, when he's made of ash?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Only person that might be able to out-ninja Hanzo was Zabuza


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hanzou isn't that hax



He kinda is, you'll be poisoned just being near him.


----------



## jso (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> where are you getting this? we already saw the flashback and he did no such thing.


I'm not getting it from anywhere lol, just speculating. Hence the 'was it implied?' question.

We see him unscathed standing over our younger Sannin, just like with young Mifune. They're worn out and beaten, just like young Mifune. Hanzo asks for their names, just like young Mifune. He spares their lives, just like young Mifune. He already stated the salamander/weapon poison effect works after a short time. So it's possible the sannin could've been poisoned shortly before the flashback shown to us, and then Hanzo determines they are characters worthy of living on and the flashback ends before showing us him giving them the counter-poison.

I'm just trying to connect a few dots, but evidently nobody agrees on this possibility?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Actually to be honest, it looked like Orochimaru was in the best shape since Tsunade and Jiraiya were supporting each other but Oro is standing alone
> 
> Remember don't underestimate Tsunade - Chiyo said that Tsunade cured basically every poison she came up with in the wars, and I'm sure she had tons of antidotes on her or really, what good is a field medic that can't fix anything in the field


I don't see Jiriaya supporting Tsunade at all. 

Maybe, but personally I don't think Hanzou was so strong that he could defeat 3 very strong Jonin who have antidotes to his poison and excellent team work w/o a scratch. So for that reason I doubt Tsunade could brew an antidote. 

Tsunade is a great medic Ninja and I'm sure that she can brew antidotes for most poisons, but for poisons as potent and rare as the ones Hanzou uses, she probably needs a sample and a decent amount of prep time to create an antidote. So if they fought Hanzou again it wouldn't surprise me if she had an antidote prepared, but in their first encounter I doubt she would


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Where does it say Hanzou was affected by his poison? from what I understand now that he is an edo his poison doesn't affect him anymore.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 15, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I find it hard to believe that Tsunade could brew an antitoxin for both Hanzou's and Ibuse's poison during the heat of battle. It seems more likely that they did get poisoned and thats why they were defeated. Which is why Jiriaya is being held up by Tsunade and Orochimaru looks like he is about to fall over. Tsunade may have been able to treat herself with medical Jutsu to a certain extent which is why she looks like she is in the best condition of the three.



Seems to me like you are underestimating Tsunade. She was able to find the antidotes to Chiyo's poison immediately. 
He was apparently stabbed by a sword directly through the chest, yet still managed to get up
Jiraiya says she played the biggest part out of anyone in Konaha winning the Second Ninja War. She earned her Sannin title just like Orochimaru and Jiraiya. Crazy people try and knock her off the perch. She is the Hokage.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Not true, I _still_ don't think he's anything special.



How original in the Naruto forums..Denial.


----------



## sadino (Mar 15, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'd really like some clarification on what state Edo Tensei revives people in.  Why does Hanzou have the poison gland that he implanted while Sasori had a fresh new body?  Why would he be affected by poison, when he's made of ash?



Sasori is different cause the moment he turned into a puppet he died as a human,so ET will ressurect him at that point.That's how i see it at least.

But just to throw shit at the fan,Kishi made Neji's father(i always get confused by their names)still have his Byakugan,even with that Seal.

Let's wait for Itachi with his fucked up eyes and Nagato paradoxal rinnegan there and add some more confusion.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

hanzou could have taken them out by stabbing himself since the poison is so strong mifune wouldnt be able to resiste it .
basicly this weakened hanzou even if he would die he would still take mifune with him as well.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Where does it say Hanzou was affected by his poison? from what I understand now that he is an edo his poison doesn't affect him anymore.



He stabs himself in his abdomen which causes a massive airborne poison release from his salamander gland - the toxin paralyzes his body temporarily. He tells Mifune to back away and use the opening to seal him up.

I don't think Edo Tensei zombies are immune, they simply can't be killed - a paralyzing toxin would still paralyze, but a killing toxin would also paralyze. Until the poison worked it's way through, then the zombie would be mobile again. Don't think of them as strict zombies, think of them as simply unkillable ninjas. They'll repair/regen all damage, but that doesn't mean they are totally immune to anything.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Where does it say Hanzou was affected by his poison? from what I understand now that he is an edo his poison doesn't affect him anymore.



I guess it does still affect him, perhaps because of the sacrifice's body that he's inhabiting. 

I just don't understand why he's crumbling in the spoilers and the ninjas still have to seal him, unless the spoiler provider is referring to the ash coming from Hanzo's wound; like how last week's spoiler said that Hanzo was crumbling from Mifune's slash.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> How original in the Naruto forums..Denial.


Denial? Because I have a different opinion from other people? 

I'm not even gonna argue with you, it's not worth it.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm.. Hanzou's sounding like a badass this chapter. 

I really like that he implemented a poison gland in his own body and with it can poison his surroundings just by breathing.

He also pointed out his greatest weakness however. Breaking his mask and cutting his stomach means he'll get KO'd by his own poison. In other words, if he gets caught in an explosion it'll be dangerous for him. Still, not many will be able to do that and if they manage it unknowingly, they'll get affected as well. That's _some_ power. I like it.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> How original in the Naruto forums..Denial.



What makes him so special?. 

We already saw Shizune doing poison breath in Part 1. 

Sasori had *poison* + magnetic control + multiple bodies + inmortality + fire jutsus + tons of weapons + an army of undead puppets.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'd really like some clarification on what state Edo Tensei revives people in.  Why does Hanzou have the poison gland that he implanted while Sasori had a fresh new body?  Why would he be affected by poison, when he's made of ash?


Here i'll clarify: Whatever state the author wants them to be in for plot purposes. 



arednad said:


> Seems to me like you are underestimating Tsunade. She was able to find the antidotes to Chiyo's poison immediately.
> He was apparently stabbed by a sword directly through the chest, yet still managed to get up
> Jiraiya says she played the biggest part out of anyone in Konaha winning the Second Ninja War. She earned her Sannin title just like Orochimaru and Jiraiya. Crazy people try and knock her off the perch. She is the Hokage.



Well first off Chiyo is not Hanzou. I doubt any poison Chiyo could brew is as rare as the poison produced from a species of rare black salamanders that died out before Tsunade was even born. Hell they may not have been even as rare as Ibuse's poison. So its very possible Tsunade had a harder time brewing an antidote for Hanzou's/Ibuse's poison than Chiyo's.

Beyond that, Tsunade being able to immediately make an antidote, is most likely a hyperbole. Chiyo saw the speed at which Sakura was making an antidote and commented that she was much like Tsunade. So its seems more likely that Tsunade made antidotes at the same rate as Sakura, back than. Remember Sakura had to gather very specific herbs and mix them together to make an antidote, I doubt that Tsunade would carry around the specific herbs necessary to make an antidote to Ibuse's or Hanzou's very rare poisons:
He was apparently stabbed by a sword directly through the chest, yet still managed to get up


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah that was what I was thiinking the poison did affect him but it can't kill him, that is why they had to seal him, man a bloodlust edo Hanzou can kill pretty much anyone.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Sasori had poison + magnetic control + multiple bodies + inmortality + fire jutsus + tons of weapons + an army of undead puppets.



Don't be a hater, Sasori had like 12 chapters to show off, Hanzou had like 1.5

Well it's not like it's all he has, it's just the best thing we were shown. And frankly Ibuse's poison smoke was much larger in scale for poison than anything Sasori showed as far as a massive AOE poison attack.

And the salamander poison is odorless, colorless, and lethal. Even if you knew about the rest of Hanzou's arsenal, you wouldn't even know you were poisoned until you were dead with this one. It's definately worth noting.


----------



## vered (Mar 15, 2011)

kabuto couldnt control him even when he wanted to since his body was paralised at that point by his own poison.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Poison is far too overrated around here, whoever uses it is the next badass.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> What makes him so special?.
> 
> We already saw Shizune doing poison breath in Part 1.
> 
> Sasori had *poison* + magnetic control + multiple bodies + inmortality + fire jutsus + tons of weapons + an army of undead puppets.



Hanzo without his mask basically breathes poison in and out, thus contaminating the surrounding air. That's pretty special. Shizune could spit out poison gas but that was just a jutsu that needed the use of chakra. Hanzo's use of poison, mask off, won't require chakra resources.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

Asuma's dust tech should be cool. Can't wait to see it.  I wonder if it'll be a higher rank then his B rank ash burning jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma's dust tech should be cool. Can't wait to see it.



i thinking it is similar to the one ma used vs pain.

also this chapter looks long


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 15, 2011)

Boy, hanzou sure likes to talk.


----------



## Odlam (Mar 15, 2011)

> Hanzo without his mask basically breathes poison in and out, thus contaminating the surrounding air. That's pretty special. Shizune could spit out poison gas but that was just a jutsu that needed the use of chakra. Hanzo's use of poison, mask off, won't require chakra resources.



Not to mention Kabuto just doton'd under the poison cloud to safety because he could see it

Once again, it's not that it's poison, it's that it's invisible and odorless poison. You don't know you're committing suicide by fighting him in close combat because there's no warning of it.

Hanzou got a good showing for the chapter length of his fights afterall. He presumably has a whole category of suitons/ability in water we'll never get to see but for essentially a one chapter fight if you take out the flashbacks we got a decent idea.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Denial? Because I have a different opinion from other people?
> 
> I'm not even gonna argue with you, it's not worth it.



No because you believe a raw ninja who can kill you without even noticing isn't special. Despite this character being able to defeat the three sanin at the same time when the character in your avatar is questioned to whether or not he can handle one.



			
				Vanguard said:
			
		

> What makes him so special?.
> 
> We already saw Shizune doing poison breath in Part 1.
> 
> Sasori had poison + magnetic control + multiple bodies + inmortality + fire jutsus + tons of weapons + an army of undead puppets.


And the enemy knew all of that was coming and the effectiveness of the poisonis nothing like Hanzo's. Hanzo who can just kill you by breathing without notice.


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 15, 2011)

"Profound Sadness"! 

Now where did I hear that before??


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> What makes him so special?.
> 
> We already saw Shizune doing poison breath in Part 1.
> 
> Sasori had *poison* + magnetic control + multiple bodies + inmortality + fire jutsus + tons of weapons + an army of undead puppets.


Shizune poison breath is not constant and is probably easier to detect than Hanzou's. If Hanzou gets serious and removes his mask you can't even go near him w/o dying. Also Hanzo's weapon is poisoned and he is incredibly proficient with his weapon [even more so in his prime] and thus its much harder to avoid being scratched by Mifune's poisoned weapon than Shizune's. Finally Hanzou has Ibuse's poison breath which covers a massive area of effect. There is no comparison between Shizune and Hanzou.

When it comes to Sasori, there styles of poisoning the target are completely different. Hanzou's style is centered around making the very air the enemy breaths poisoned while also pressuring the enemy with his sickle and chain which are also poisoned, while Sasori focuses on using tactical strikes and traps to poison the enemy. 

Hard to say which style is better until the chapter comes out and we see how Hanzou's Black Salamander Poison works, but to me it seems like both Sasori and Hanzou are exceptionally adept at poisoning the target and have powerful means to do so. The thing that may put Hanzou above Sasori is the fact that Hanzou also has other Ninjutsu and unrivaled underwater combat that we never got a chance to see.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> No because you believe a raw ninja who can kill you without even noticing isn't special. Despite this character being able to defeat the three sanin at the same time when the character in your avatar is questioned to whether or not he can handle one.


 Because they were really at their prime and had half the abilities they had later on in life, right? Nice trolling. Hanzou would be taken down by someone like Itachi, IMO. Hanzou is a cocky bastard, and has nothing that could defend against the MS, he'd lose.

How the he even gave the Sannin a challenge, I'll never know.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i thinking it is similar to the one ma and pa used vs pain.
> 
> also this chapter looks long


I don't seem to remember that.  All I remember is that one song genjutsu...


----------



## FearTear (Mar 15, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> "Profound Sadness"!
> 
> Now where did I hear that before??



I'm not sure, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...maybe him?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Because they were really at their prime and had half the abilities they had later on in life, right? Nice trolling. Hanzou would be taken down by someone like Itachi, IMO. Hanzou is a cocky bastard, and has nothing that could defend against the MS, he'd lose.
> 
> How the he even gave the Sannin a challenge, I'll never know.



Itachi has no counter to his poison

especially whenever hanzo breathe more comes out.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Because they were really at their prime and had half the abilities they had later on in life, right? Nice trolling. Hanzou would be taken down by someone like Itachi, IMO. Hanzou is a cocky bastard, and has nothing that could defend against the MS, he'd lose.
> 
> How the he even gave the Sannin a challenge, I'll never know.



More..Denial...thanks nf.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I don't seem to remember that.  All I remember is that one song genjutsu...



one used to blind pain so bunta could eat naruto and animal pain so the other pain could not see what happened.

ma was the one who used it. it could be similar. who knows asuma is dust blast maybe he sends the dust to the opponents instead of blinding them.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

Superstars said:


> More..Denial.


Another great comeback.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 15, 2011)

> No because you believe a raw ninja who can kill you without even  noticing isn't special. Despite this character being able to defeat the  three sanin at the same time when the character in your avatar is  questioned to whether or not he can handle one.


He fought the Sannin like 30yrs ago. Orochimaru didn't have Edo tensei, Tsunade didn't have Souzou Saisei, Jiraiya didn't have Sage Mode, etc...

Hanzou would be baby shaked if he fought the Sannin of today.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> He fought the Sannin like 30yrs ago. Orochimaru didn't have Edo tensei, Tsunade didn't have Souzou Saisei, Jiraiya didn't have Sage Mode, etc...
> 
> Hanzou would be baby shaked if he fought the Sannin of today.



we actually do not know if they had any of those jutsus or not. the sannin were most likely weaker but we don't know to what extent and what they had or not had. we dont know if jiriaya knew sage mode, ect.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> He fought the Sannin like 30yrs ago. Orochimaru didn't have Edo tensei, Tsunade didn't have Souzou Saisei, Jiraiya didn't have Sage Mode, etc...
> 
> Hanzou would be baby shaked if he fought the Sannin of today.



Yeah, because his skills rotted due to a lack of refinement. Age had nothing to do with it. 

As far as what the Sannin would due with those techniques, that's just your imagination at play.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 15, 2011)

So it appears the tsunami incident isn't going to delay this weeks shonnen jump?


----------



## Godammit (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually I don't care if he did seppuku, it made him more awesome, he has good ideals, he has let the Sannin and even Mifune live and even "killed" himself to help Mifune and ninjas to seal him.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Actually I don't care if he did seppuku, it made him more awesome, he has good ideals, he has let the Sannin and even Mifune live and even "killed" himself to help Mifune and ninjas to seal him.



I agree but wouldn't it be better if he killed Mifune? so at least one main good guy can die.


----------



## k2nice (Mar 15, 2011)

I want the chouji that fought jirobo he was badass all skinny and shit with wings.

btw does this mean that itachi has a chance to escape the mind and body control
will kakashi's fight be off panel
is onoki gonna rofl stomp his father

all this and more, next time on Naruto War Z


----------



## Penance (Mar 15, 2011)

k2nice said:


> I want the chouji that fought jirobo he was badass all skinny and shit with wings.



Butterfly wings...


----------



## Godammit (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I agree but wouldn't it be better if he killed Mifune? so at least one main good guy can die.



Nah, He didn't finish him the first time and he won't again...Man, Hanzo really is awesome...


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Nah, He didn't finish him the first time and he won't again...Man, Hanzo really is awesome...



I know but i was asking if it would have been good for the plot if he does.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I know but i was asking if it would have been good for the plot if he does.



Nah, the samurai's won't have a good strong leader


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2011)

Aari said:


> So it appears the tsunami incident isn't going to delay this weeks shonnen jump?



No, but that doesn't guarantee a chapter release for us.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 15, 2011)

> Asuma : Chouji ! ( Asuma roundhouse kick and blow off chouji )



I think Chouji's a sweet kid n' all, but I gotta admit, I lol'd


----------



## Reddan (Mar 15, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Well first off Chiyo is not Hanzou. I doubt any poison Chiyo could brew is as rare as the poison produced from a species of rare black salamanders that died out before Tsunade was even born. Hell they may not have been even as rare as Ibuse's poison. So its very possible Tsunade had a harder time brewing an antidote for Hanzou's/Ibuse's poison than Chiyo's.
> 
> Beyond that, Tsunade being able to immediately make an antidote, is most likely a hyperbole. Chiyo saw the speed at which Sakura was making an antidote and commented that she was much like Tsunade. So its seems more likely that Tsunade made antidotes at the same rate as Sakura, back than. Remember Sakura had to gather very specific herbs and mix them together to make an antidote, I doubt that Tsunade would carry around the specific herbs necessary to make an antidote to Ibuse's or Hanzou's very rare poisons:
> He was apparently stabbed by a sword directly through the chest, yet still managed to get up



Chiyo was able to in time make an antidote to Hanzo's poison, Tsunade's skill dwarfed hers. Sakura is 16 and far from reaching her prime. It is similar to Gai saying Sasuke reminded him of Kakashi at the Chunin exams. They both demonstrated exceptional talent at a young age, but were far from being at the level of their master yet.

Tsunade is said to be the main reason Konoha won the war. I would not be surprised if with a few herbs she had the skill to make a temporary solution to any poison. All of the Sannin were amazing and legendary.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 15, 2011)

inb4 dbzabridged reference


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 15, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Nah, the samurai's won't have a good strong leader



Pretty much this. there are no logical succesors to Mifune, unlike most of the Kages


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 15, 2011)

here's hoping this shitty team 10 short is quick. get to kiba or shino, not the same boring shit we've seen before.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Because they were really at their prime and had half the abilities they had later on in life, right? Nice trolling. Hanzou would be taken down by someone like Itachi, IMO. Hanzou is a cocky bastard, and has nothing that could defend against the MS, he'd lose.
> 
> How the he even gave the Sannin a challenge, I'll never know.



Itachi: Hello, Hanzo. 
Hanzo: Heeeeelllllooooo, Itaaaaaaachiiiiii.
Itachi: ...What are you doing?
Hanzo: Noooooothiiiiiiiing. 
Itachi: 
Hanzo: 

And remember that we don't know what all of Hanzo's abilities are.


----------



## k2nice (Mar 15, 2011)

So Asuma is the new chuck norris huh


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi: Hello, Hanzo.
> Hanzo: Heeeeelllllooooo, Itaaaaaaachiiiiii.
> Itachi: ...What are you doing?
> Hanzo: Noooooothiiiiiiiing.
> ...


That's when he realizes it's a genjutsu and and inly then he notices that he's being sealed by Susano'o. 

Hanzou isn't anything special to me because of his poison bullshit.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Hanzou isn't anything special to me because of his poison bullshit.



Funny, I feel the same way about Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2011)

Got to admit that I'm surprised Hanzo was the first zombie to prevent Kabuto from controlling him.

I thought that priviledge would have been given to a more significant character, like Itachi.

And I do admit that I am disappointed by Hanzo's rather short come back. Someone of his prowess should have been a leading and decimating figure in this war. But I suppose it was more honorable and respectful to his legacy to have him commit honorable suicide, as opposed to fighting like a mindless zombie for the opposition.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Naruto's fart vs. Hanzo's breath? 

Cast your votes!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Funny, I feel the same way about Itachi's genjutsu.


To each his own.


----------



## Penance (Mar 15, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> here's hoping this shitty team 10 short is quick. get to *Lee *or *Lee*, not the same boring shit we've seen before.



Yeah, I know...but it's cool-another pill in Choji's future?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Penance said:


> Yeah, I know...but it's cool-another pill in Choji's future?



I doubt it, he is at that point where he doesn't need it. He's strong but just a pussy.


----------



## Bild (Mar 15, 2011)

Penance said:


> Yeah, I know...but it's cool-another pill in Choji's future?





Judecious said:


> I doubt it, he is at that point where he doesn't need it. He's strong but just a pussy.


Blue Mint Pill: turn user's excess fat into cojones (fresh breat as a bonus).


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> Chiyo was able to in time make an antidote to Hanzo's poison, Tsunade's skill dwarfed hers. Sakura is 16 and far from reaching her prime. It is similar to Gai saying Sasuke reminded him of Kakashi at the Chunin exams. They both demonstrated exceptional talent at a young age, but were far from being at the level of their master yet.
> 
> Tsunade is said to be the main reason Konoha won the war. I would not be surprised if with a few herbs she had the skill to make a temporary solution to any poison. All of the Sannin were amazing and legendary.



Arednad lets leave it at this:

I don't find it likely that Younger Tsunade would have been capable of extracting a sample of Ibuse's and Hanzou's poison, bust out her mortar and pedestal, and brew an antidote for these rare poisons out of the generic herbs she had on her person, all the while being attacked by a man who was considered unrivaled at that point in history.

I also don't find it likely that the gap between Sakura and Younger Tsunade was so large, that Sakura despite having a natural aptitude for Medical Ninjutsu and learning medical ninjutsu at a rate which even surprised Tsunade, that while Sakura needs specific herbs and prep-time outside of battle to produce an antidote, Tsunade could brew two antidotes with generic herbs, in the heat of battle, while facing an incredibly powerful Shinobi.

Its fine if you think differently, since there is really no way to prove it ether way, however I just personally find it highly unlikely and I think PST Sakura is probably fairly close to Flashback Tsunade in strength/skill.


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> here's hoping this shitty team 10 short is quick. get to kiba or shino, not the same boring shit we've seen before.


No ty.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 15, 2011)

Can someone clarify this for me...

If Hanzo takes his mask off, he can kill everyone around him by breathing out poison gas, but it can kill him also? If that's the case...how does he eat?


----------



## gaiver (Mar 15, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I just read the updated spoilers. Wow! Hanzo was a super-cool dude!!! Just what I thought he was during the Sannin flashback. I will say that, with the Nagato flashback and what we saw vs. Mifune, I was starting to lose respect for him because he was being a dick, but my liking of his character has been restored.
> 
> I wonder what lead him to be a paranoid-schizophrenic and abandon his honor?



it seems he turned into a paranoid recluse after the conflict with nagato/rinnegan. that is when he began to doubt himself


----------



## Undead (Mar 15, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Can someone clarify this for me...
> 
> If Hanzo takes his mask off, he can kill everyone around him by breathing out poison gas, but it can kill him also? If that's the case...how does he eat?


Feeding tubes?


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 15, 2011)

gaiver said:


> it seems he turned into a paranoid recluse after the conflict with nagato/rinnegan. that is when he began to doubt himself



After seeing Gedo Mazo up close and personal i would doubt myself too.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 15, 2011)

gaiver said:


> it seems he turned into a paranoid recluse after the conflict with nagato/rinnegan. that is when he began to doubt himself



He changed before that. He was paranoid that Yahiko's influence would rob him of leadership, so he set a trap to have them all killed. Is that something young Hanzo would had done?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Chouji needs to get yelled at again.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I think Chouji needs to get yelled at again.



His dad already did so and it didn't work


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Can someone clarify this for me...
> 
> If Hanzo takes his mask off, he can kill everyone around him by breathing out poison gas, but it can kill him also? If that's the case...how does he eat?


No it only stuns him if his poison sack is sliced open, it doesn't even kill him


----------



## King Scoop (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> I think Chouji needs to get yelled at again.



Shikamaru will either be or let himself be attacked by Asuma. That's the only thing that will force Chouji to act.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 15, 2011)

Didn't realize there were already spoilers. 

Nice insight about Hanzou's past and his poison ability. I think now it makes sense why he was able to beat the young Sannins back then without even breaking a sweat. His way of attacking with poison is as haxxed and deadly as Sasori's, if not more.

Kabuto should've full bound Hanzou since the beginning like he did with Zabuza & Haku, the fuda tags are proving to be very innefective in controling the Tenseis. He'll have to note that down in order to not make the same mistake again.

I just knew that Asuma would start spamming some Fuutons.  And the psychological warfare against Team 10 is already having it's effects.

Chapter better be out ASAP, next week should be around Asuma vs Team 10, let's see if after what happened to Hanzou in the battlefield will prompt Kabuto to remove Asuma's conciousness to exploit all of his power and put Team 10 on the edge for a while.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2011)

Somebody has to get hurt before Chouji wises up.  Unfortunately.

Probably will be Shikamaru. That way Ino can heal him as Chouji comes to terms with the reality of war.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Ino would have no problem if she would control Chouji and hit Asuma for him. But she can't leave her body open. Unfortunately Ino cant help him, he has to man up on his own. I'm bored of their standard combo, I think Kishi did this with Chouji so that he can introduce  Ino-Shika-Cho a new strategy with new techs.

I think Chiyo will give another chakra-seal thingy (the thing thrown at Sasori) to a samurai/ninja and let her chakra drain and immobilize her. Kimimaro will also tell them what his weakness is.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm hanzou is a pretty cool guy. while he's stronger than the 3 sannin combined, his weakness seems to be things that don't need oxygen, and genjutsu. i think sasori, danzou (with his air techniques), tobi, and itachi are the only ones beside nagato that can take care of "prime" hanzou easily.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

i think shikamaru will probably get injured and that will cause chouji to finally want to fight asuma


----------



## uby (Mar 15, 2011)

if spoilers are true:

Hanzo, i am disappoint.


----------



## Btbgfel (Mar 15, 2011)

> Ino : He's coming !


:rofl


Chouji, you sucks as a man


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)

wonder if asuma has more wind jutsus other then the new one shown this chapter.  like danozu he had a lot and they were powerful.


----------



## Egotism (Mar 15, 2011)

Chouji needs to get shitted on. Anyway I'm glad Hanzo is gone, keeping things rolling.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 15, 2011)

Other than Asuma using a futon:dust release jutsu, this chapter seems like it's gonna be boring...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 15, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> hmmm hanzou is a pretty cool guy. while he's stronger than the 3 sannin combined, his weakness seems to be things that don't need oxygen, and genjutsu. i think sasori, danzou (with his air techniques), tobi, and itachi are the only ones beside nagato that can take care of "prime" hanzou easily.


Actually I doubt any of them would beat Hanzou easily. Sasori is immune to most of Hanzou's poisons because he doesn't have to breath and has a Puppet body, but Hanzou is immune to his poison, thanks to his poison immunity. So in both their cases, their strongest weapon is useless against the other. Hanzou through usage of his CQC Skills, Kuchiyose, Doton, and explosive tag trap could defeat Sasori.

Hanzou is actually a fairly bad match up for Tobi, consider Tobi's only offensive technique is point blank range, which means Hanzou can easily poison tobi if he tries to attack him in such a way. 

Itachi also doesn't really have a counter to Ibuse's poison. So while Itachi could win, so could Hanzou it really depends on how Hanzou decides to fight against the Sharingan. 

Danzo i'll agree is a fairly bad match up for him between Izanagi, Shishui's Genjutsu, and Baku who can suck up Ibusei's poison.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn it, Choji... pulling a Sakura... come on, man...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 16, 2011)

Asuma can redeem himself in my eyes if he kills off that failure known as Choji.


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 16, 2011)

As first I thought the earthquake in Japan would cause a delay for this week's release, but looks like it's still on schedule.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Asuma can redeem himself in my eyes if he kills off that failure known as Choji.


You're setting up yourself for dissapointment.


----------



## Cole (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn straight, Hanzo's too boss for this manga


----------



## Penance (Mar 16, 2011)

Mobius1 said:


> Damn straight, *Young *Hanzo's too boss for this manga



^....


----------



## Guiness (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did it state that Hanzo was very good at underwater combat or using Suiton jutsu?

ANyway, I am very disappointed with the Hanzo ordeal, however his ending did leave me with a bit of satisfaction.

Chouji be ruining a good chapter though.


----------



## Agony (Mar 16, 2011)

now we know why jiraiya said he cant be defeatable.all due to his poison.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Sparrow (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to this Asuma/Team 10 fight. Shikamaru is my favorite character and Asuma is awesome and _*way*_ underrated. I look forward to seeing him do some badass stuff (new wind jutsu, fuck yeah) while hopefully smoking like a boss.

Choji needs to stop being a little bitch, though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2011)

It looks like I'm in the minority here but I love the Hanzou developments here. 

We've been hearing about how terrible he is for ages; it's nice to learn that terrible as he was, he still had some sense of honor about him, while alive and while dead. I was fearing that Kishimoto was just going to either make him generic-evil through and through, or give him a guilty moment like he did Nagato.

Looks like Hanzou has a bit of Kisame and a bit of Danzou to his character. I do like.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

foreign said:


> Where did it state that Hanzo was very good at underwater combat or using Suiton jutsu?



Nothing is said about Suitons, but his Databook biography said that "_The mask he wears was made specifically to move freely under water. No one can move better under water._"


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Hanzou is actually a fairly bad match up for Tobi, consider Tobi's only offensive technique is point blank range, which means Hanzou can easily poison tobi if he tries to attack him in such a way.



Tobi could just use Izanagi to negate his poison though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 16, 2011)

i wonder when we will get to the chapters that i actually care T-T...this is killing me


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's kinda strange how Reborn was the only manga to get affected by the quake, maybe the author had family or friends in the Sendai area?

Anyways, hopefully we get the Naruto chapter at regular time tomorrow.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Actually I doubt any of them would beat Hanzou easily. Sasori is immune to most of Hanzou's poisons because he doesn't have to breath and has a Puppet body, but Hanzou is immune to his poison, thanks to his poison immunity. So in both their cases, their strongest weapon is useless against the other. Hanzou through usage of his CQC Skills, Kuchiyose, Doton, and explosive tag trap could defeat Sasori.
> 
> Hanzou is actually a fairly bad match up for Tobi, consider Tobi's only offensive technique is point blank range, which means Hanzou can easily poison tobi if he tries to attack him in such a way.
> 
> ...




hmm regarding Tobi:coughRinnegancough.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even expect a chapter this week.

I hope Asuma kills some of his students. *fingers crossed* I hate how they always survive.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Oh, I didn't even expect a chapter this week.
> 
> I hope Asuma kills some of his students. *fingers crossed* I hate how they always survive.


Naruto's peers are plot protected.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 16, 2011)

Kabuto is a dumb fuck, he can't handle his edo's for shit, oro would have never let them go out with tnj.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 16, 2011)

foreign said:


> Where did it state that Hanzo was very good at underwater combat or using Suiton jutsu?
> 
> ANyway, I am very disappointed with the Hanzo ordeal, however his ending did leave me with a bit of satisfaction.
> 
> Chouji be ruining a good chapter though.



Hanzou was stated, in the databook, to be the fastest person in the manga under water, fastesr than Kisame using his suitons to move faster.
Hanzou was said to use a suiton to move that fast if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Kabuto fails AGAIN? I wonder if he can pull another ET upgrade out of his ass.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Oh, I didn't even expect a chapter this week.
> 
> I hope Asuma kills some of his students. *fingers crossed* I hate how they always survive.


I really doubt it'll happen.  Shikamaru has one of the biggest plot shields in the story. He can't die. He's set up to be Asuma's kid's sensei, and had a arc dedicated to him. Chouji & Ino are safe as well IMO. I don't think Kishi plans on killing any of the rookies.


----------



## Helios (Mar 16, 2011)

Seppoku?Thats really a nice idea.Although i would have wanted to see this with Danzo.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

i want orochimaru back. kabuto is fail with each chapter he is appearing in


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I really doubt it'll happen.  Shikamaru has one of the biggest plot shields in the story. He can't die. He's set up to be Asuma's kid's sensei, and had a arc dedicated to him. Chouji & Ino are safe as well IMO. *I don't think Kishi plans on killing any of the rookies*.



Exactly, that's what pisses me off.  This is WAR, at least some of them should die.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2011)

Faustus said:


> So, Kabuto fails AGAIN? I wonder if he can pull another ET upgrade out of his ass.



He even admitted that he's going to have to individually control every ET now. Guess that theory that he was 'losing on purpose' goes out the window. 

But really. I want him to at least kill a couple of good guys, so he better have a few good ETs somewhere. 

He needs to start making them deaf.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 16, 2011)

ahshfhakshfjakshgfjajf;ajflahf WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING CHOUJI. I swear that boy is competing with Sakura over whose character can get shitted on the most.


Gaawa-chan said:


> Damn it, Choji... pulling a Sakura... come on, man...


I know, mate. 

Shame Chouza's too busy fighting to come over and yell at Chouji. I think something happening to Shikamaru is plausible, though.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I kind of like how hanzou died. I wish we would have seen a bit more from him though. That would have been better. Or to see someone die from his poison. This war ain't got no sting. And it should, since it's about ninja.

Basilisk. Now that has sting.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 16, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He even admitted that he's going to have to individually control every ET now.



And even then the tag was destroyed and he couldn't stop that. Kabuto is just  Such a disappointment. I guess wiping out almost whole division by Kinkaku (who is hated on this forum) very well may be left the only major Kabuto's achievement.


----------



## HInch (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> He changed before that. He was paranoid that Yahiko's influence would rob him of leadership, so he set a trap to have them all killed. Is that something young Hanzo would had done?



This exactly. The fact Hanzou made a pact with Danzou and used underhand tactics on Yahiko rather than just massacring the Akatsuki showed his change.



> Someone talking about how Hanzou eats.



The mask is in case he is hurt and the poison bag is pierced. Essentially it is a fail-safe should his toxin bag be damaged, as the sheer amount and concentration of the poison could override even his natural immunity to it.


----------



## Hippojack (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope fatass Choji will be killed next chapter.


----------



## Kurushimi (Mar 16, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm regarding Tobi:coughRinnegancough.



Thats why he said "Tobi"(the one who fought Minato, etc.), not the Pain/Rikudou-wannabe he is now. Hanzou would have f*cked him pretty easily.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 16, 2011)

Hippojack said:


> I hope fatass Choji will be killed next chapter.


I'm hoping Chouza will die blocking Dan (as suggested by FearTear), and Chouji seeing Daddy getting stuffed in the fridge will make him fight better.

Harsh, but it might work.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Great ... another retcon ... the only development here is Kishi openly rehashing his sannin naming story and contradicting the little we knew on Hanzou and his mask.

If Kishi wanted to say this war was just filler meant to make some cash while waiting for Naruto / Sasuke, he would not do it differently ...

In any case, 3 months after the start of the war, it's clear it would be stupid to expect any development for the new characters.
I mean, after 2 chapters of Mifune, we know he is a samurai. and he fought Hanzo. one line worth of development. We still don't even know why Kishi introduced him and the samurais in the manga at all ...


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Great ... another retcon ... the only development here is Kishi openly rehashing his sannin naming story and contradicting the little we knew on Hanzou and his mask.



Care to elaborate? Because I'm asking myself if we were ever told anything about Hanzo and the reason behind his mask before this chapter.. Retcon... o'rly?

Sorry to say this, but where you see retcon, I (and many others) see development. But please, feel free to explain what you meant, AEGIS. I may be misunderstanding something.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Great ... another retcon ... the only development here is Kishi openly rehashing his sannin naming story and contradicting the little we knew on Hanzou and his mask.
> 
> If Kishi wanted to say this war was just filler meant to make some cash while waiting for Naruto / Sasuke, he would not do it differently ...
> 
> ...


You don't know why the Samurai were introduced? They were there before the Shinobi came. That's why Hashirama, Madara and other Shinobi in the past did wear Samurai armor. That's a very big fact in the history of Naruto... Whine as much as you want, not every chapter has to develop the story. Some chapters just contain cool fights and others side-info about side-characters. And I like it


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Great ... another retcon ... the only development here is Kishi openly rehashing his sannin naming story and contradicting the little we knew on Hanzou and his mask.



When his mask was explained? I don't remember...


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Care to elaborate? Because I'm asking myself if we were ever told anything about Hanzo and the reason behind his mask before this chapter.. Retcon... o'rly?



It was in DB3

It's similar to Mangetsu going from "I want to become a swordsman" in the databook to "bitches I am the swordsman who mastered the 7 swords including Kisame's"

It was quoted earlier in this thread, and I am too lazy to look it back: Hanzou's mask is designed to let him fight underwater where his speed is unrivaled.

See how Kisame fought against Bee. That's how Hanzou was designed to fight. (probably without the chakra sucking though).


----------



## WT (Mar 16, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Oh, I didn't even expect a chapter this week.
> 
> I hope Asuma kills some of his students. *fingers crossed* I hate how they always survive.



Chouji needs to go in my opinion.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> You don't know why the Samurai were introduced? They were there before the Shinobi came. That's why Hashirama, Madara and other Shinobi in the past did wear Samurai armor. That's a very big fact in the history of Naruto... Whine as much as you want, not every chapter has to develop the story. Some chapters just contain cool fights and others side-info about side-characters. And I like it



Madara and Shodai were ninjas coming from already established ninjas clans. Them wearing armor has nothing to do with samurais.

Samurais are completely irrelevant. All we can say is that they use ninjutsu (chakra molding in their sword), so they come from the same root as ninjas. In fact, they are just watered down ninjas with Star Wars armor. Why would anyone want that ?
Kishi wanted an honest upright man (Mifune) and felt he needed a samurai for the role. (even though we have seen plenty of ninjas capable of holding the role). His lack of talent made the samurais completely superfluous and out of place in the Narutoverse. (but then, starting next chapter, we may never see a samurai fight ever again)


----------



## icemanlonewolf (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> It was quoted earlier in this thread, and I am too lazy to look it back: Hanzou's mask is designed to let him fight underwater where his speed is unrivaled.
> 
> See how Kisame fought against Bee. That's how Hanzou was designed to fight. (probably without the chakra sucking though).


Is it possible that Hanzou's mask was designed to let him fight underwater in addition to letting him deal with the poison? 

A swiss army knife is designed for the purpose of doing many things. Why not Hanzou's mask?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Indeed. I translated as fast as I could, but Hanzou does says his mask second purpose is to prevent him from inhaling his own poison.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 16, 2011)

While I didn't stroke over Hanzou's DB entry, didn't a jutsu enable him to move so rapidly underwater. How is a mask intended to guard against poison a retcon? Don't both underwater and poison-filled environments necessitate the absence of breath for survival?

Well, I'll be...he has a mask. How convenient. Jesus, Kishi, what we're you thinking? Such an obvious retcon. Oh, wait...maybe it's someone's expectations derailed. The result is a ridiculous post on a message board Kishi gives two shits about. :-O

Stop whining and be thankful the author is illuminating characters who would otherwise remain a mystery. But we can't do that around here. We have to have our weekly bitch-fest due to our inability to cope.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 16, 2011)

So basically AEGIS you're saying that his mask can't have other features and this his databook stats should tell all?


----------



## HInch (Mar 16, 2011)

Do people even take the DB seriously when compared to manga feats and fact?

The mask is fine as a poison limiter. Manga facts will always hold more weight than databook scratchings.


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Naruto's peers are plot protected.



Wait till Madara uses Gedo Mazo and wipe out the whole army at the climax of the war.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

More hanzou? FFS. I thought we crossed that bridge last week..oh well..at least its something out of the way now..

From the spoilers chapter seems pretty dull..hopefully it will have some cool panels.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> It was in DB3
> 
> It's similar to Mangetsu going from "I want to become a swordsman" in the databook to "bitches I am the swordsman who mastered the 7 swords including Kisame's"
> 
> ...



Yeah because the mask allowing him to breathe underwater contradicts it filtering out poison.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> So basically AEGIS you're saying that his mask can't have other features and this his databook stats should tell all?



All I am saying is he designed Hanzou to fight in one way. Yet he didn't even show a glimpse of that and instead chose to go into a completely different way for absolutely no reason.

Well instead of being a second rate underwater fighter (he couldn't possibly match with kisame + Samehada) he is now a second rate poison user. When you rely mostly on poisons and the same Chiyo who was helpless in front of Sasori's poisons and admitted inferiority to Tsunade casually tells your secrets, you know you aren't high tier.


Also funny how everyone forgot to contradict my Mangetsu mention ...


----------



## Brickhunt (Mar 16, 2011)

people calling for Fatass Chouji to die, I predict next chapter he will be the one to defeat asuma and people will call him badass.

The mask thing is incredble stupid, We saw Ame ninjas using mask underwater too, so it's obvious Hanzo's mask is also for underwate breathing.
Do you really wanted kishi to spoil he was a poison user in the DB? Did you honestly believe that the mask he used even in sleep was just for underwater breathing?

Kishi doesn't have any Obligation to spoiler All characters powers in the DB


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

> ''The mask he wears was made specifically to move freely under water. No one can move better under water."



If you focus on the word ''specifically'' when you read that statement, I can understand the complaints about the new info regarding Hanzou's mask..


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> people calling for Fatass Chouji to die, I predict next chapter he will be the one to defeat asuma and people will call him badass.



This is Naruto you know. You can be captain obvious and still predict successfully the end of any fight.

Obviously, after this chapter, Kabuto will take control of Asuma, Chouji will get angry and block Asuma. Then someone seals him.The end. Everyone yawns and Kishi can move on to something more interesting.

There is a reason those 2 fights took place at the same time.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 16, 2011)

> All I am saying is he designed Hanzou to fight in one way. Yet he didn't  even show a glimpse of that and instead chose to go into a completely  different way for absolutely no reason.


I can find a reason to complain about about anything in this manga. 

Like how Sasuke fought an 80% blind, sick Itachi who we come to find out wasn't trying to kill him. Or how Naruto fought a handicapped Pain and still needed loads of help, luck, and plot to win. Shit doesn't always go how you want it to. I don't see an issue with his mask doubling as a filter.



> Well instead of being a second rate underwater fighter (he couldn't  possibly match with kisame + Samehada) he is now a second rate poison  user. When you rely mostly on poisons and the same Chiyo who was  helpless in front of Sasori's poisons and admitted inferiority to  Tsunade casually tells your secrets, you know you aren't high tier.


She didn't admit inferiority to Tsunade. All she said was Tsunade was able to come up with counters for all her poisons. Meaning that shinobi Chiyo poisoned and should of died, Tsunade cured.

and if Chiyo really fought Ibuse "all the time" is it really so hard to believe that she came up with the antidote?


----------



## Sorin (Mar 16, 2011)

One little detail is not a reason to bitch that much.He gave him another ability so what?

Get over it.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> She didn't admit inferiority to Tsunade. All she said was Tsunade was able to come up with counters for all her poisons. Meaning that shinobi Chiyo poisoned and should of died, Tsunade cured.



Yup, meaning Tsunade's outdid her every frigging time.



> and if Chiyo really fought Ibuse "all the time" is it really so hard to believe that she came up with the antidote?



Well, she found the antidote the first time or she would be dead. It's something Hanzou had since his childhood, so he could use it since their first fight. 
Hence as a poison user, he is not at the level of Sasori for exemple since at the top of her knowledge, she was still helpless in front of his poisons unlike Hanzou's.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorin said:


> One little detail is not a reason to bitch that much.He gave him another ability so what?
> 
> Get over it.



I dont't think people are bitching..let alone 'that much'..

AEGIS just expressed his discontent regarding the new info..a few people had a go at him/her because of it and I said that his 'complaints' are somewhat understandable ..not that I necessarily agree with them...


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Yup, meaning Tsunade's outdid her every frigging time.


They didn't battle. All she did was counter poisons.



> Well, she found the antidote the first time or she would be dead. It's  something Hanzou had since his childhood, so he could use it since their  first fight.
> Hence as a poison user, he is not at the level of Sasori for exemple  since at the top of her knowledge, she was still helpless in front of  his poisons unlike Hanzou's.


Or maybe she managed to avoid being smoked, you can't come up with and/or administer yourself an antidote of your body is numb and slowly dieing. Based on that it probably took her several encounters and quite a few dead comrades to counter it.

Chiyo only encountered Sasori's poisons on 2 occasions unlike Hanzou and Ibuse who she fought "all the time". When Kankurou was poisoned, and in her fight with him. For all we know Hanzou and Ibuse's poisons are more potent. Hell, Hanzou's poison even works faster. Sasori's took a much longer amount of time to affect Kankurou, Sakura, and Chiyo than Hanzou/Ibuse did to take effect on the Ambush Squad.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 16, 2011)

How did Hanzo as a child managed to cut Salamanders poison bag and stick it in his own body


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> It was in DB3
> It was quoted earlier in this thread, and I am too lazy to look it back: Hanzou's mask is designed to let him fight underwater where his speed is unrivaled.



You are right. But I don't see how it makes the story about the poison a retcon. It's simply an addition that in no way contradicts the first reason given to us about Hanzo's use of a mask.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm liking Hanzou a bit now, sounds like a likable guy. Can't wait for the chapter to come out.

I wouldn't be surprise if Choji ends up being the main cause of defeated Asuma, for him to mature and grow his has to overcome obstacles, fighting Asuma clearly is one.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I dont't think people are bitching..let alone 'that much'..
> 
> AEGIS just expressed his discontent regarding the new info..a few people had a go at him/her because of it and I said that his 'complaints' are somewhat understandable ..not that I necessarily agree with them...



Maybe i misunderstood him but i thought he was complaining that the masks does something else as opposed to what the DB said about it when it doesn't affect the plot,it doesn't affect other characters,hell it doesn't even affect Hanzou as a whole too much.For me that ain't even worth mentioning.

Meh he is a cool characters but pretty unimportant plot wise.why not give him some cool new abilities? Doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wouldn't be surprise if Choji ends up being the main cause of defeated Asuma, for him to mature and grow his has to overcome obstacles, fighting Asuma clearly is one.



Yeah I agree with this Chouji at some point in the manga has to grow up and be a reliable ally to his comrades instead of being an hinderance so him taking down Asuma with the help of Shikamaru and Ino would make sense


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> They didn't battle. All she did was counter poisons.
> 
> Or maybe she managed to avoid being smoked, you can't come up with and/or administer yourself an antidote of your body is numb and slowly dieing. Based on that it probably took her several encounters and quite a few dead comrades to counter it.
> 
> Chiyo only encountered Sasori's poisons on 2 occasions unlike Hanzou and Ibuse who she fought "all the time". When Kankurou was poisoned, and in her fight with him. For all we know Hanzou and Ibuse's poisons are more potent. Hell, Hanzou's poison even works faster. Sasori's took a much longer amount of time to affect Kankurou, Sakura, and Chiyo than Hanzou/Ibuse did to take effect on the Ambush Squad.



Time of war
Chiyo uses poisons. Tsunade counters poisons. Chiyo rages about Tsunade for decades. Tsunade gets the reputation of having won the war.

So yes, Tsunade only countered poisons, but she totally outdid Chiyo.

And yes again, Chiyo admitted inferiority to Tsunade when she said Sasori's poisons were beyond her level and only Tsunade could cure Kankurou.

There is a limit to how much you can twist the facts. 
Sasori's poisons are beyond Chiyo's expertise according to her own words. Hanzou's were not, hence Sasori is a better poison user than Hanzou.

Link removed

You guys are the ones denying the retcon, so you guys better keep this line canon.

Chiyo doesn't consider Hanzou more competent than her about poisons even though she knew his abilities pretty well, didn't know he was already dead and Ame and Suna were allied. (both took parts in Konoha's chuunin exam, so they belonged to the same old alliance)

As far as poison knowledge goes, we have Tsunade and Sasori on top, followed by Chiyo and then Hanzou. But Kabuto and Orochimaru are still unknown and rank probably pretty high up there. In short, Hanzou is nothing special if this is all what he has to show.

End of the argument.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 16, 2011)

How delicious it would be if Asuma killed Chouji. That'd be so awesome. Never'll happen though, but still.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder why some people seriously thought that Asuma is weak...Of course he was always weaker than Kakashi and Gai, but yet he was a really cool and definitely strong character. I hope to see more attacks from him as with Fuuton and Katon, he has two elements which supplement each other.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Time of war
> Chiyo uses poisons. Tsunade counters poisons. Chiyo rages about Tsunade for decades. Tsunade gets the reputation of having won the war.
> 
> So yes, Tsunade only countered poisons, but she totally outdid Chiyo.
> ...



I agree with everything you have written except for the conclusion. As I say thousands upon thousands of times the NEW GENERATION surpass the OLD GENERATION. 

Hanzo and Chiyo were amazing for their time, far beyond their contemporaries, but the Younger Generation surpassed them. In the end Tsunade and Sasori surpassed Chiyo and Hanzo. It is like saying Maurice Green was not amazing at the 100, because he never got close to the times Bolt runs.

It is the same with Nidaime and his water jutsu. He was a legend for being able to use high level water ninjutsu without a source. However, Kakashi and Darui can do the same. It is not Kishimoto being inconsistent, but just showing how times have changed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> How delicious it would be if Asuma killed Chouji. That'd be so awesome. Never'll happen though, but still.



Get out of here with your ideas that would greatly improve the entertainment value and provide the 'fear' factor that this war perhaps has been lacking in.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Godammit said:


> How did Hanzo as a child managed to cut Salamanders poison bag and stick it in his own body



The same way Kin & gin managed to survive inside kyuubi's stomach for two weeks


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess everyone missed the advertise for organ donations at the end of the chapter. 

Chouji's realized his vagina has no place in war, he needs new sex organs. Too bad he didn't learn this when Kakashi died saving his slow-ass.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Speaking about Chouji's Sakurafication. Let's see his situation from *Kabuto's POV*: remember his plan "People become turn and confused when their old emotions come rushing to the surface... and that's when will strike "

Well, seems like his plan's finally working


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Time of war
> Chiyo uses poisons. Tsunade counters poisons. Chiyo rages about Tsunade  for decades. Tsunade gets the reputation of having won the war.


Tsunade didn't win the war, Konoha did.



> So yes, Tsunade only countered poisons, but she totally outdid Chiyo.


Yes, in one area.



> And yes again, Chiyo admitted inferiority to Tsunade when she said  Sasori's poisons were beyond her level and only Tsunade could cure  Kankurou.


The thing is that was the first and only time(up until she and Sakura fought Sasori) that she had encountered Sasori's poison. Kankurou was less than 4 days from death and she was dealing with a poison she had never seen before. Unlike Hanzou and Ibuse whom she encountered "all the time". Using a little bit of common sense you can deduce that she was able to counter Hanzou and Ibuse poison because she fouhgt them many many times, as opposed to Sasori's poison whom she only encountered once. 



> There is a limit to how much you can twist the facts.
> Sasori's poisons are beyond Chiyo's expertise according to her own  words. Hanzou's were not, hence Sasori is a better poison user than  Hanzou.
> 
> Link removed


You are twisting words lol... she didn't say that it was beyond her expertise, just that Tsunade is better at it. Given the time constraint of less than 4 days only Tsunade could figure out the antidote in such a time. Where as it might take Chiyo a few encounters with the poison or longer than 4 days to figure out an antidote. Again, she fought Hanzou and Ibuse all the time and thus had plenty of time to figure out and create an antidote. 



> Chiyo doesn't consider Hanzou more competent than her about poisons even  though she knew his abilities pretty well, didn't know he was already  dead and Ame and Suna were allied. (both took parts in Konoha's chuunin  exam, so they belonged to the same old alliance)


How can you come to that conclusion lol? Just because she came up with an antidote doesn't mean that she thinks her poison is > his. Also, just because villages attended the Chuunin Exams doesn't mean they were all allied with one another, just that they were on neutral terms. She didn't hear of Hanzou's death because everything that happens in Amegakure pretty much stays there.



> As far as poison knowledge goes, we have Tsunade and Sasori on top,  followed by Chiyo and then Hanzou. But Kabuto and Orochimaru are still  unknown and rank probably pretty high up there. In short, Hanzou is  nothing special if this is all what he has to show. He is clearly not  even close from being Akatsuki / Sannin / kages level.


This isn't as easy as A > B > C. It's implied that it took Chiyo a while to figure out Hanzou/Ibuse poison. If she fought Sasori "all the time" and had time to study the poison im sure she would create an antidote to it. That's what an "expert" does, they study and figure things out. 



> End of the argument.


You can't even explain why Hanzou's "inferior poison" works faster than Sasori's "superior poison".


----------



## sadino (Mar 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Speaking about *Chouji's Sakurafication*. Let's see his situation from *Kabuto's POV*: remember his plan "People become turn and confused when their old emotions come rushing to the surface... and that's when will strike "
> 
> Well, seems like his plan's finally working



inb4 Kishi has prejudice against men.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

chouji will probably redeam himself by being the main reason asuma gets defeated.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

The thing with Hanzou is not a retecon, you guys are just reading the sentence in correctly.

"The mask he wears was made specifically to move freely under water."

The DB states that the mask Hanzou wears is made specifically to move freely under water, I.E. that was its intended use, when it was created by whoever made it. However that doesn't mean that Hanzou wears it only for underwater combat reasons.


----------



## Trent (Mar 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Speaking about Chouji's Sakurafication. Let's see his situation from *Kabuto's POV*: remember his plan "People become turn and confused when their old emotions come rushing to the surface... and that's when will strike "
> 
> *Well, seems like his plan's finally working*



I agree but his plan will be able to be consider to really work _*only*_ if Chouji gets taken out.

Otherwise it succeeding in nothing but postponing a bit the defeat of the zombies and pissing off a few nins (eventually making them deadlier/more efficient in the process like we saw with Kakashi/Sai, etc.).

And by "_taken o_ut" I don't _*necessarily*_ mean "_being killed_" although it would of course be the most impactful option and make for _*better drama*_. 

If Chouji gets badly injured and needs to be transported asap to get healed in order not to die, while Asuma is taken by someone else (reinforcements maybe) then it would already be an _acceptable _result.

But I'm afraid even that won't happen...


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> You are twisting words lol... she didn't say that it was beyond her expertise, just that Tsunade is better at it.



Link removed

Poison is my specialty, but even I don't know of this. Yes she said it.
You are getting annoying. Read the manga or shut up, I am not here to read it to you.



> Given the time constraint of less than 4 days only Tsunade could figure out the antidote in such a time. Where as it might take Chiyo a few encounters with the poison or longer than 4 days to figure out an antidote. Again, she fought Hanzou and Ibuse all the time and thus had plenty of time to figure out and create an antidote.



So basically, Tsunade is much better than Chiyo, who doesn't consider Hanzou better than herself. And I don't see where it was implied Chiyo required many encounters to find the cure.




> How can you come to that conclusion lol? Just because she came up with an antidote doesn't mean that she thinks her poison is > his. Also, just because villages attended the Chuunin Exams doesn't mean they were all allied with one another, just that they were on neutral terms. She didn't hear of Hanzou's death because everything that happens in Amegakure pretty much stays there.



It's actually stated in the manga countries taking part in the Chuunin Exam were allied. But I am tired to read the manga for you, so do everyone a favor and read it on your own before spouting your nonsense.

Oh, and if your doubting "Tsunade is the only one with more knowledge about poisons than me"  means Hanzou, someone we know she knows is not as good with poisons than Tsunade, then do everyone a favor and get lost.



> This isn't as easy as A > B > C. It's implied that it took Chiyo a while to figure out Hanzou/Ibuse poison. If she fought Sasori "all the time" and had time to study the poison im sure she would create an antidote to it. That's what an "expert" does, they study and figure things out.



So basically, Tsunade can do it in a flash, but not Chiyo, doesn't mean Tsunade is more competent than Chiyo ?
And the fact Hanzou is not even included in the equation doesn't mean anything ?

By the way she fought Sasori once and would have died poisoned without Tsunade's student help. That's the difference between Sasori and Hanzou. Sasori is actually mid to high kage level.




> You can't even explain why Hanzou's "inferior poison" works faster than Sasori's "superior poison".



Different poisons, different contamination speed, different damages.

Anyways, Kankurou got affected by both and Sasori's poison worked way faster on him ... Yeah fodders got one paneled, but who didn't expect that ?

By the way, both still works slower than Sakura's sleeping bombs, so what was your point already ?



Trent said:


> I agree but his plan will be able to be consider to really work _*only*_ if Chouji gets taken out.
> 
> Otherwise it succeeding in nothing but postponing a bit the defeat of the zombies and pissing off a few nins (eventually making them deadlier/more efficient in the process like we saw with Kakashi/Sai, etc.).



Actually, Kishi will again make a monkey out of Kabuto since Chouji will only be able to beat Asuma after he gets pissed at Kabuto removing Asuma's personality, so Kabuto's plan will backfire AGAIN.

I don't expect Kabuto to be treated differently than Oro. Everything he will do will backfire and he'll die a pathetic death.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> All I am saying is he designed Hanzou to fight in one way. Yet he didn't even show a glimpse of that and instead chose to go into a completely different way for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Well instead of being a second rate underwater fighter (he couldn't possibly match with kisame + Samehada) he is now a second rate poison user. When you rely mostly on poisons and the same Chiyo who was helpless in front of Sasori's poisons and admitted inferiority to Tsunade casually tells your secrets, you know you aren't high tier.
> 
> ...



Kishimoto just added on, the mask can allow breathing underwater and filter poison. 

Why are you calling him a second-rate underwater fighter? Fusing with Samehada isn't a new trick, and Hanzo's speed is unsurpassed despite the existence of Samehada. 

And second-rate poison user? I also don't see how Chiyo fits into the equation.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Actually, Kishi will again make a monkey out of Kabuto since Chouji will only be able to beat Asuma after he gets pissed at Kabuto removing Asuma's personality, so Kabuto's plan will backfire AGAIN.
> 
> I don't expect Kabuto to be treated differently than Oro. Everything he will do will backfire and he'll die a pathetic death.



Kabuto and Orochimaru are two of the most despicable people in the manga. They commit acts against humanity and nature. They only care about themselves and treat others worse than most humans would treat bugs. They take pleasure in causing pain and suffering. They are SO twisted they are no longer even human, rather they are disgusting snake like creatures, they are real monsters.

Kishimoto not only draws inspiration from mythology, but Naruto is written in a similar style to most myths. Acting like Kabuto/Orochimaru will give you power, but in the end not as much as someone who gained it naturally. Ultimately it will also be your doom and you will die a pathetic pitiful death.

e.g Morgoth in LOTR the most powerful thing ever created hiding in his dungeon.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Kishimoto just added on, the mask can allow breathing underwater and filter poison.
> 
> Why are you calling him a second-rate underwater fighter? Fusing with Samehada isn't a "new" trick, and Hanzo's speed is unsurpassed.



Unrivaled underwater speed or not, it's unlikely Hanzou could survive more than a few seconds underwater against Kisame, considering the speed at which Kisame + Samehada suck chakra underwater.



> And second-rate poison user? I also don't see how Chiyo fits into the equation.



Earlier in the manga, Chiyo admitted the only person better than her in poisons (not including Sasori obviously) was Tsunade. She knew very well Hanzou and didn't consider him to be able to do something as high level as countering Sasori's poisons.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 16, 2011)

So...chapter today?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Unrivaled underwater speed or not, it's unlikely Hanzou could survive more than a few seconds underwater against Kisame, considering the speed at which Kisame + Samehada suck chakra underwater.


Kisame has to make physical contact with the enemy to absorb Chakra. If Kisame gets that close to Hanzou, that gives Hanzou a very big opening to poison Kisame. Though Hanzou could just remove his mask and prevent Kisame from even getting that close or dying if he did. Hell Hanzou and Ibusei could leak tons of  poison into the water dome preventing Kisame from breathing underwater and basically turning Kisame's own jutsu against him. 



> Earlier in the manga, Chiyo admitted the only person better than her in poisons (not including Sasori obviously) was Tsunade. She knew very well Hanzou, but I guess he just isn't good enough.


Chiyo admitted that Tsunade was better at her when it came to creating an antidote. I don't ever remember Chiyo saying her and Tsunde were the best poison users.


----------



## Ferno (Mar 16, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hanzou : Here's a counter poison medecine.



Lol, so, Hanzou's generous 

Anyway, I do predict something interesting going on in the panels with Kabuto.


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Mar 16, 2011)

> Chiyo admitted that Tsunade was better at her when it came to creating an antidote. I don't ever remember Chiyo saying her and Tsunde were the best poison users.



Tsunade is "the one".
In any case, Hanzou was not considered.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Unrivaled underwater speed or not, it's unlikely Hanzou could survive more than a few seconds underwater against Kisame, considering the speed at which Kisame + Bee sucked chakra underwater.
> 
> Earlier in the manga, Chiyo admitted the only person better than her in poisons (not including Sasori obviously) was Tsunade. She knew very well Hanzou, but I guess he just isn't good enough.



That's a misconception. Kisame used the spikes that extended from his fin to impale Killer Bee and drain his chakra. And Killer Bee wrapped his tentacles around Kisame so that his friends could escape the water, prolonging the chakra drain.
aegon-rokudo 
aegon-rokudo

You must consider the context of the conversation. She implied Sasori's expertise with poisons surpassed hers, and was talking about Tsunade's skill for making antidotes. But Hanzo doesn't "make" poison, he produces it with his black salamander poison gland; as does his salamanders. And Hanzo hasn't shown to be a medic nin.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Chiyo admitted that Tsunade was better at her when it came to creating an antidote. I don't ever remember Chiyo saying her and Tsunde were the best poison users.


It is definitely implied in the text. Chiyo speaks about how she is poison specialist, but Sasori's growth has surpassed hers.
Link removed

Then when questioned about what can be done she immediately brings up Tsunade as the only hope. She mockingly tells them to call Tsunade, not far a second believing she would come. If she honestly believed Hanzo was superior then she would have brought him up as well.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

Why isn't Asuma wearing his guardian sash?


----------



## Shadow050 (Mar 16, 2011)

LMFAO @ "profound sadness" instantly reminded of Guy in SSF4 saying that as he loses... hilarious!

 nice Asuma fans got a their wish with another move of Asuma! friggin' chouji... such a "nice guy"...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> Tsunade is "the one".
> In any case, Hanzou was not considered.


Yes she is the one who can counter poisons better than Chiyo. Nothing is stated that indicates Chiyo or Tsunade are better at using poisons in combat than Hanzou



arednad said:


> It is definitely implied in the text. Chiyo speaks about how she is poison specialist, but Sasori's growth has surpassed hers.
> Link removed
> 
> Then when questioned about what can be done she immediately brings up Tsunade as the only hope. She mockingly tells them to call Tsunade, not far a second believing she would come. If she honestly believed Hanzo was superior then she would have brought him up as well.


Chiyo said Sasori surpasses her in Poison usage, that doesn't mean that no one else has.

When it comes to Tsunade she is only talking about countering poison not using it in battle.


----------



## Epyon (Mar 16, 2011)

You know, I thought one of the main perks of Shikamaru's technique, it that it targets your shadow. Which can't actually leave the surface, but no, Asuma just hops right over Shikamaru's shadows, his own shadow obviously making contact doesn't seem to matter. Sorry for all the debates we've done about how close range fighters would handle Shikamaru, Shadow050: I was totally wrong about this.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*

That seppuku is wonderful.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2011)

Now Kabuto is failing? As if Madara army more of that. All my hope is in the Zetsu army. At least they are dying in actual combat.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzo and Sai share the same fashion designer.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

*looks at images*

pathetic  seppuku is pathetic 

hay hanzo im happy for you and gonna let you finish but kisame had one of the best suicides of alll tiime 

and yes, hanzo looks patheitc now  

hell, danzo had a better death compered to him. at least he died fighting a main character and not fodder: the mufin man.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 16, 2011)

While it served a good purpose, the summary and images from this chapter are making me kind of wish Asuma was still around. He just oozes cool.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if Hanzo has ever even kissed? If his breath kills and all.

This also explains why Hanzo was wearing his mask in his pajamas when Pein attacked.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Kyuubi is the stongest*



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder if Hanzo has ever even kissed? If his breath kills and all.
> 
> This also explains why Hanzo was wearing his mask in his pajamas when Pein attacked.



Yeah because if you remeber is said that Pain killed his whole family and all the people he know, including his children


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I wonder if Hanzo has ever even kissed? If his breath kills and all.
> 
> This also explains why Hanzo was wearing his mask in his pajamas when Pein attacked.



If he has kissed then whoever he kissed died...unless they were wearing protective gear on their lips which just isn't the same. Poor guy...

I thought that was just because he was going to go for a late night swim.





Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Yeah because if you remeber is said that Pain killed his whole family and all the people he know, including his children



That doesn't mean he kissed anyone. Kissing doesn't make kids, adoption is always possible too.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> That doesn't mean he kissed anyone. *Kissing does make kids*, adoption is always possible too.


That's news to me. 

Hanzo didn't say his "willy nilly salamander" was poisonous as well.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Chiyo said Sasori surpasses her in Poison usage, that doesn't mean that no one else has.
> 
> When it comes to Tsunade she is only talking about countering poison not using it in battle.



This is true, but Chiyo was able to counter Hanzo's poison and develop an antidote. Sasori's poison skills were too advanced for her to handle. So from this we learn not only is Sasori better at using poison than Chiyo and Hanzo as well.

Tsunade is able to deal with Sasori, whilst Chiyo cannot not. So as you said Tsunade' a level above Chiyo as well.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> That's news to me.
> 
> Hanzo didn't say his "willy nilly salamander" was poisonous as well.



I meant doesn't, silly me.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

Seems like hanzou head was indeed slashed from mifune sword.that means that if it was a real battle this  weakened hanzou would have died,than again he would have probably taken Mifune with him as well by stabbing himself and releasing all the poison.i think its obvious that Mifune was just a really bad match up for this Hanzou since he basicly knew how to fight him, had the experience of fighting him before,had the resistance for the poison all due to hanzou own mercy towards him and this hanzou was also not in his prime.
 I would have liked the edos to have more impact and actually take some named characers before falling out.its just seems like the alliance is winning against the edos way too easely.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzo was really a BAMF if he was able to literally fight people and give them names that the rest of the world had to acknowledge 

So...it appears that Hanzo hadn't completely lost himself over the years, he just needed to be reminded by someone... The suicide doesn't sound as bad once you read it, I suppose

But seriously, Chouji???  Male Sakura


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 16, 2011)

Chouji, why you gotta be useless?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 16, 2011)

So Hanzo=an hero. 

Remember when early spoilers revealed that Kabuto had mastered Edo Tensei and everyone was considering him a legitimate threat on par with if not surpassing Madara?

Looks like Chouji is about to get some character development, and once again Kishi is ignoring the rules of his own universe (e.g. Ino not being affected by taking over Kinkaku's boy, Chouji smashing into poisonous chakra, Shikamaru's shadows not grabbing Asuma's right there).


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Mar 16, 2011)

so hanzo comited sucide had absolutely zero jutsu to show us and asuma?..... (turns computer off and goes back to sleep)


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 16, 2011)

Now I'm feeling bad for Hanzou  He never kissed


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I meant doesn't, silly me.


Don't be ashamed if you really meant that. 



Majin Lu said:


> Now I'm feeling bad for Hanzou  He never kissed


What about an esquimal kiss?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 16, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Now I'm feeling bad for Hanzou  He never kissed



Who needs kisses when you can get laid the old fashioned way?


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

asuma seems like a real challange to the 3 and at least we'll see some new jutsus from him.lets hope kishi treats him better than what we saw from the previous edos.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

So....IS Hanzo's poison only meant to be a last resort technique, or can he access it at any time and release through his mouth? I'm kinda confused


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> Chouji, why you gotta be useless?


 (c wat I did thar).


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

arednad said:


> This is true, but Chiyo was able to counter Hanzo's poison and develop an antidote. Sasori's poison skills were too advanced for her to handle. So from this we learn not only is Sasori better at using poison than Chiyo and Hanzo as well.



Hanzo isn't a chemist, he doesn't have an expertise in poisons and biology. That's where the comparison falls flat. Hanzo produces poison from the black salamander's poison gland inside of his body, or uses his summons' poisonous secretions. 

Chiyo only mentioned making antidotes for the poison made by Hanzo's summons, not Hanzo's rare black salamander poison.

As for Chiyo's statement, and I'm summarizing: "Sasori's expertise with poison is greater than mine, but Tsunade and Sakura laugh at both of us." How do you draw any conclusions of comparative ability from that?


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2011)

For a second I thought I recognized Sandaime from those pics.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

arednad said:


> This is true, but Chiyo was able to counter Hanzo's poison and develop an antidote. Sasori's poison skills were too advanced for her to handle. So from this we learn not only is Sasori better at using poison than Chiyo and Hanzo as well.


Chiyo was able to develop a antidote for Ibusei's poison over an unspecified amount of time, nothing is stated about Hanzou's poison. With that aside Chiyo states in the manga that she can't develop a counter to Sasori's poison in time to save Kankuro's life and only Tsunade [later we learn Sakura can as well] could do that. That doesn't mean that given more time and more samples of Sasori's poison she couldn't develop an antidote to Sasori's poison. Considering she fought Hanzou and Ibusei a-lot we don't know how many samples she gathered and how much time it took her to develop an antidote to Ibusei's poison.

So w/o knowing the time it took Chiyo to develop her antidote to Ibusei's poison and with no comment about whether or not Chiyo in time could develop a counter to Sasori's poison, its impossible to draw a factual comparison between the two. 

Beyond that using Poison is different than the potency of the poison itself. Even if Sasori's poison was harder to brew an antidote for, that doesn't mean Sasori would be better at using Poison. Whose better at using poison has to do with their ability to poison the target, whoever can poison the target more effectively is the one better at using poison. Poison potency has to do with who has thee more potent poison that is more difficult to counter before it kills the person who has ingested it.

Both of these things can't be answered until we have the chapter and even than we may have to wait until DB4, to get a clear picture of how deadly/difficult to counter Hanzou's and Ibusei's poisons are. 

However if I were to guess, I'd say a rare poison derived from an species of Salamanders that were only native to one village and have long since died out is harder to brew an antidote for than Sasori's poison which is most likely derived from animals or plants [probably scorpions] that are still alive and numerous in the naruto world today. We know his poison comes from living plants/animals that can be found fairly easily since he traveled the world with Akatsuki and still was able to keep brewing new batches of poison for his weapons all the way up until his death in Part 2.

Now Sasori's poison may be more potent than Ibusei's, but I would also guess thats not the case since Ibusei's poison took effect immediately, while when some one was poisoned by Sasori there was still a window in which they could move. Hell Chiyo kept moving and using techniques long after being poisoned, while Kankuro after ingesting Ibusei's poison was immediately unable to move.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzou's suicide pic is cool. For a moment I thought he was wearing briefs 



Kuromaku said:


> Who needs kisses when you can get laid the old fashioned way?


Girls like kisses 

*@ Bild*

You, me, Esquimau kiss


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> *@ Bild*
> 
> You, me, Esquimau kiss


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder what rank this new jutsu of Asuma's will be.  His ash burning jutsu was a B rank. Surely he must have a higher ranked jutsu...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice pics. I am sure that if there isn't another impacting panel in the chapter besides Hanzou's seppuku then that one will dominate the Best Panel thread of this week. 

Shame that the last page of the chapter showing Asuma doing that Fuuton wasn't added.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> What about an esquimal kiss?



Eskimo kisses aren't as much fun as making out.



Dboy2008 said:


> So....IS Hanzo's poison only meant to be a last  resort technique, or can he access it at any time and release through  his mouth? I'm kinda confused



He can use it whenever he wants by taking off his mask, he constantly exhales poison. From the spoilers, Mifune asked him why he kept the mask on during their fight, and Hanzo had that lame excuse about how he'd be affected by his own poison if his gland were pierced.

I call it lame because if the opponent is paralyzed/dying from your breath, you don't really have to worry about them stabbing you. Same thing about actually getting stabbed, he said it would give them an opening if he inhaled the concentrated poison, but it would affect them too... and worse, since they don't have a resistance.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzou looks different without his mask. At least his short shirt is so that he could stab his stomach easily. But does that mean that Sai has sometihng in his stomach :?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 16, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Girls like kisses



Kisses are for girly men.  Hanzo's a man.  He's a manly man.  He needs no kisses.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> He can use it whenever he wants by taking off his mask, apparently. From the spoilers, Mifune asked him why he kept the mask on during their fight, and Hanzo had that lame excuse about how he'd be affected by his own poison if his gland were pierced.
> 
> I call it lame because if the opponent is paralyzed/dying from your breath, you don't really have to worry about them stabbing you. And if they do stab you, then hold your damn breath and let them suck it all in, lol.



Yooooo that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!! Just take off the mask and let the poison slowly affect the opponent! He should be confident enough in his abilities to fight while risking getting stabbed in the gut....I mean, isn't getting stabbed in the stomach a bad thing regardless of the poison? Why would the danger be different? Especially considering no one would know about this unless he told them....AND since it wouldn't immediately paralyze him, he could put the mask back on before breathing too much...

 This is exactly why i made that thread. Give a guy a great tool or ability and watch them not use it efficiently


----------



## NSAMA (Mar 16, 2011)

sup...I just want to say that choji should be dead by now...war is not for p...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> He can use it whenever he wants by taking off his mask, he constantly breathes poison. From the spoilers, Mifune asked him why he kept the mask on during their fight, and Hanzo had that lame excuse about how he'd be affected by his own poison if his gland were pierced.
> 
> I call it lame because if the opponent is paralyzed/dying from your breath, you don't really have to worry about them stabbing you. Same thing about actually getting stabbed, he said it would give them an opening if he breathed the concentrated poison, but it would affect them too... and worse.


I think Hanzou's reason for the wearing the mask makes sense, if you look at the era in which he fought at his prime. Hanzou fought during an era filled with war an strife, which means that most battles would be team battles or platoon battles like how things are playing out in this war.

So for example if Hanzou fought some one or several shinobi during a war that were able to slash his stomach in the right spot causing the poison to leek out, than all those shinobi would die, but the other shinobi making up the team may be at a safe range to attack him while he's stunned. 

For example lets say that Mifune's attack last chapter landed on Hanzou's poison sack. The poison would kill Mifune, but there may be a Samurai or another Alliance Shinobi outside the range of the poison and he could use the opening to deliver a fatal attack to Hanzou.

So if Hanzou fought at another time period in the Naruto world he probably wouldn't keep his mask on when he fought. Like for instance if he fought 1v1 he would probably remove his mask if he needed to, in-order to defeat the enemy.


----------



## GreenSage (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a bit of an ass pull by Kishi, the whole Mifune thing...Although I liked it!


----------



## Deadway (Mar 16, 2011)

So Hanzo handicaps himself in order for the enemy to have a chance at fighting him lol. I mean I get that kishimoto had to make him a little more powerful but this is ridiculous, he could probably kill rinnegan nagato without him knowing ahahahah


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I think Hanzou's reason for the wearing the mask makes sense, if you look at the era in which he fought at his prime. Hanzou fought during an era filled with war an strife, which means that most battles would be team battles or platoon battles like how things are playing out in this war.
> 
> So for example if Hanzou fought some one or several shinobi during a war that were able to slash his stomach in the right spot causing the poison to leek out, than all those shinobi would die, but the other shinobi making up the team may be at a safe range to attack him while he's stunned.
> 
> ...



I think that his resistance to this poison should at least be to a point where he would have time to slip his mask on. I mean, this bit of information would be a secret that only he knows, so it's unlikely anyone would be planning an assault around this weakness. Hell, he could have his teammates where the masks 

I'm not sure why he told Mifune all that info and then let him live though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Had several tabs open so posted in the spoiler thread by accident. 

 Why the fuck is hanzo wearing a belly top?


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Had several tabs open so posted in the spoiler thread by accident.
> 
> Why the fuck is hanzo wearing a belly top?


Danzo gave away him the secrets of Root's fashion style.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> sup...I just want to say that choji should be dead by now...war is not for p...



what war you fight your dead teacher who fights you against his well?

he is a pussy but this is not a war


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> I think that his resistance to this poison should at least be to a point where he would have time to slip his mask on. I mean, this bit of information would be a secret that only he knows, so it's unlikely anyone would be planning an assault around this weakness. Hell, he could have his teammates where the masks


Well obviously his poison resistance isn't enough to do that, because if it were he wouldn't worry about it so much. I agree that the chances of some one landing an attack on the exact area of the poison sack on a Shinobi of Hanzou's "level" while the area around him is poisoned is slim, but that doesn't mean Hanzou wouldn't put a precaution in place on the off chance that it did happen. Remember Hanzou is remarked to be a very cautious and careful man.

However with that said I don't see anything in the spoiler script saying that Hanzou never removed his mask in combat. Mifune just asks why Hanzou didn't remove his mask against him, probably because Mifune believed Hanzou could have defeated him easily that way. To which Hanzou gives him the typical cautious response that you would expect from a man who had rotating body guards and such in ame.

But Hanzou didn't need his poison to defeat Mifune in the Flashback. So there is nothing that really says if Hanzou is pushed into a corner he wouldn't remove his mask in-order to defeat the enemy. So the way I read Hanzou's words in the script is why would Hanzou take the risk of removing his mask, if he was going to win anyway.



> I'm not sure why he told Mifune all that info and then let him live though


Hanzou's goal was to unite the world under one banner. He goal wasn't simply to defeat his enemies. He wanted to impart these same ideals to powerful Shinobi he felt could effect the outcome of the world. This is probably why he spared Mifune and gave him his speech and disclosed all the information to him, because he wanted Mifune to also work for the same ideals [Peace]. Also probably why he spared the Sannin.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Danzo gave away him the secrets of Fruit's fashion style.



Fixed for accuracy. 

I'm just gonna go and pretend that Hanzo had a ''normal'' attire but Mifune slashed it with his sword.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I think Hanzou's reason for the wearing the mask makes sense, if you look at the era in which he fought at his prime. Hanzou fought during an era filled with war an strife, which means that most battles would be team battles or platoon battles like how things are playing out in this war.
> 
> So for example if Hanzou fought some one or several shinobi during a war that were able to slash his stomach in the right spot causing the poison to leek out, than all those shinobi would die, but the other shinobi making up the team may be at a safe range to attack him while he's stunned.
> 
> ...



That makes sense about team battles to a degree. He wouldn't want to poison his own allies with his breath, but if his gland is pierced, all of his enemies and allies are going to die.

Having allies though really does handicap Hanzo.


----------



## Unknown (Mar 16, 2011)

Hasn't Hanzou also said that he didn't wear a mask for some time after having the poison on him?
Then he can breath the poison without troubles for some time at least.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> That makes sense about team battles to a degree. He wouldn't want to poison his own allies with his breath, but if his gland is pierced, all of his enemies and allies are going to die.
> 
> Having allies though really does handicap Hanzo.



Well like Hanzou said there are 2 Reasons he wears the mask. 

1)To prevent killing those around him
2)To on the off chance someone sliced his poison sack, leaving him open to a successive strike probably via the person who sliced his sack's teammates.

However with that said I suspect if Hanzou was backed into a corner and the only way he could win were to use his Poison he would remove his mask. I also suspect that he would be far more willing remove his mask if he was fighting an enemy 1v1.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Well like Hanzou said there are 2 Reasons he wears the mask.
> 
> 1)To prevent killing those around him
> 2)To on the off chance someone sliced his poison sack, leaving him open to a successive strike probably via the person who sliced his sack's teammates.
> ...



The person's teammate would have to use a long-range attack, or be poisoned themself. 

That's true about fighting one on one, but it can be tricky. He'd have to be alone, or far enough away from his allies. Like now, Chiyo, Kimimaro, and Chukichi are there. Is he far enough away from them that they won't be affected? Or is that how they're defeated?


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why wouldn't Hanzo just make sure his teammates wear a mask as well?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The person's teammate would have to use a long-range attack, or be poisoned themself.
> 
> The problem with the one on one fight is how often is he alone? Like now against Mifune, Chiyo, Kimimaro, and Chukichi are there. Is he far enough away from them that they won't be affected? Or is that how they're defeated?


Thats exactly my point, he was probably never alone on the battlefield considering the era in which he was at his prime. However if he was growing up in the current era there would be a-lot of 1v1 fighting chances. Most of the battles in Part 1 were 1v1. A-lot of the battles in Part 2 were 1v1.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Why wouldn't Hanzo just make sure his teammates wear a mask as well?



The other Rain ninja masks may filter out poison, like the samurai helmets do.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 16, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> sup...I just want to say that choji should be dead by now...war is not for p...



Guess you haven't seen many old style solider or samurai movies- there's almost always some character that is a soft hearted guy who shaking with fear at the big battle and not wanting to kill people. The trope is he finds his courage and inner strength and becomes a great warrior- without losing his humanity.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Guess you haven't seen many old style solider or samurai movies- there's almost always some character that is a soft hearted guy who shaking with fear at the big battle and not wanting to kill people. The trope is he finds his courage and inner strength and becomes a great warrior- without losing his humanity.


Of course we know, but it's so much fun to complain and mock him in the meantime.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

I've found the only girl who can kiss Hanzou


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> The other Rain ninja masks may filter out poison, like the samurai helmets do.



It would remove the danger of harming his teammates during the fight, and also if someone managed to puncture his poison bag. 

But, at the same time, it wouldn't take long for the enemy forces to realize that the one guy without a mask on half the time is the source of the poison. It would make him the main target of the group, adding to the chances of his poison bag being punctured.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 16, 2011)

> Expect Jump releases today, few hours delayed from the typical times



that would be all.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> that would be all.



tnx for the info new pics out ^^


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2011)

Chouji is such a useless sack of crap.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2011)

What's funny is Ino has out performed him, Ino told him to man up yet people will bitch about Kishimoto's sexist natures the moment a female character is bottom of her group.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chouji is such a useless sack of crap.




Yagami1211 likes this.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chouji vs Sakura in being useful.................. Sakura wins RT


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What's funny is Ino has out performed him, Ino told him to man up yet people will bitch about Kishimoto's sexist natures the moment a female character is bottom of her group.


Once Chouji mans up and stops being Team 10's temporary Sakura, Ino will resume her original role.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2011)

Chouji is only useful when he's using ninja steroids and therefore drugged out of his mind.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Once Chouji mans up and stops being Team 10's temporary Sakura, Ino will resume her original role.



Ino's uselessness lies within her fighting style. Chouji's uselessness lies within his character. Big difference.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I've found the only girl who can kiss Hanzou



the movie was crap but she was hot


----------



## geminis (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice, Hanzou went out with style I respect him now.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Ino's uselessness lies within her fighting style. Chouji's uselessness lies within his character. Big difference.


Kishi will make sure we won't notice.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Ino's uselessness lies within her fighting style. Chouji's uselessness lies within his character. Big difference.



IF SO I wonder where does Tenten's uselessness lies for you


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor Chouji getting hated on...of course once he seals Asuma away or whatever, everyone will start fapping to him. 

Hmm...I was wonder if this would be the first chapter in a while when Zetsu wasn't in it but looks like some Zetsu heads are popping out of the water. Kishi clearly has a fetish for them Zetsus, I wonder if Kishi is really me in disguise . I'd like to know what's going on with Black Zetsu though.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd like to know what's going on with Black Zetsu though.


Playing Hide & Seek with the Feudal Lords of course.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> IF SO I wonder where does Tenten's uselessness lies for you



Same with Ino. Her style of fighting has times where it excels and times where it falls short. But she's always been pretty strong-willed. 

Ino has had times where her character falls short, but she shakes it off for the most part.

Sakura is around the same as Ino in terms of character. Ino might be a little stronger than her in that department.

But Chouji? He's got no confidence! And he's too caught up in kindness when the right choice is staring him in the face. I can give Ino a pass for going soft on Sakura in the Chuunin Exams. But this? It's a war. Fighting zombies. And this particular zombie is in unison with the group with what the right thing to do is. And you still falter? Come on, son 

At least Sakura heals people


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Playing Hide & Seek with the Feudal Lords of course.



Hmm...

Black Zetsu: I FOUND YOU 

Earth Feudal Lord: Aw man no fair 

Water Feudal Lord: Haha you suck 

Black Zetsu: Now I found YOU! 

Water Feudal Lorde: FML 

Mei: ...

Choujuro(Thinking to himself): I want to play, I know I can win...I think 


Kishi needs to show this very important part of the plot, it's the only thing that matters.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Only a few are more badass than Hanzo


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to make things clear, I don't think Tenten is useless and I don't disrespect her, I just wanted to know Dboy2008's opinion


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 16, 2011)

More Chouji.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

So is kabuto going to kill their personality? Because that would make this war x10 better


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So is kabuto going to kill their personality? Because that would make this war x10 better



Only when they show signs of resisting...for an extended period of time


----------



## Selva (Mar 16, 2011)

Why the hate on Chouji? It's not that easy you know. He's supposed to fight and destroy his former sensei he loved so much so of course he'll have some doubts and fears. I'm pretty sure he'll pick up the courage next chapter and yall will fap to him.
Go Chouji!


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So is kabuto going to kill their personality? Because that would make this war x10 better





Dboy2008 said:


> Only when they show signs of resisting...for an extended period of time


Kabuto keeps running into the same brick wall (Sasori, Shin, Hanzo)... them glasses need to be fixed ASAP.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Am I imagining things or is there a swirl motive on the right side of Hanzou's chest when he pulls up the zipper on the top left pic of the four from mangahideout? Would that point to some connection to the Uzumakis?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> Why the hate on Chouji? It's not that easy you know. He's supposed to fight and destroy his former sensei he loved so much so of course he'll have some doubts and fears. I'm pretty sure he'll pick up the courage next chapter and yall will fap to him.
> Go Chouji!



Lol he should be able to do it. First it an edo tensei and he's the only one being a huge pussy


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

So it seems like the poison Hanzou releases when he breaths is indeed invisible and undetectable.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> Why the hate on Chouji? It's not that easy you know. He's supposed to fight and destroy his former sensei he loved so much so of course he'll have some doubts and fears. *I'm pretty sure he'll pick up the courage next chapter and yall will fap to him.*
> Go Chouji!


  


Bild said:


> So... let me get this straight:
> 
> NF hates Sakura
> *NF = fickle as autumn skies.*
> ...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> Why the hate on Chouji? It's not that easy you know. He's supposed to fight and destroy his former sensei he loved so much so of course he'll have some doubts and fears. I'm pretty sure he'll pick up the courage next chapter and yall will fap to him.
> Go Chouji!



What can you expect from NF? I never really cared for Chouji before that much, but the hate is getting annoying, just like it does all the time. I agree that Chouji is going to get it together and end up showing he's more then what people see him as, then everyone will fap to him.  

Look at Hanzou, at first people were fapping like crazy then last chapter people were bitching about him, now it seems people are back to fapping. So much back and worth all the time. 



Judecious said:


> Lol he should be able to do it. First it an edo tensei and he's the only one being a huge pussy



An Edo Tensei that is the exact same as Asuma. Shikamaru and Ino aren't hesitating but deep down they are feeling the same thing. This is Choji's time to mature and realize he has to fight Asuma to help him and everyone. He can't mature and grow if he's ready to punch Asuma in the face, his current feelings are necessary.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What can you expect from NF? I never really cared for Chouji before that much but the hate is getting annoying, just like it does all the time.



Right you are, let's talk about Uzumaki Hanzou instead


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Right you are, let's talk about Uzumaki Hanzou instead



That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Right you are, let's talk about *Uzumaki* Hanzou instead



Wait...what!? Since when?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Right you are, let's talk about Uzumaki Hanzou instead



I wonder if he's Naruto's uncle


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That would be the greatest thing ever.



Totally. There's like no reason at all to make Hanzou an Uzumaki or even related to them. 



Yahiko said:


> Wait...what!? Since when?



Ever since I discovered what might be an Uzumaki swirl on Hanzou's clothes


Just for the record, right now I am not serious about this.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Totally. There's like no reason at all to make Hanzou an Uzumaki or even related to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I discovered what might be an Uzumaki swirl on Hanzou's clothes



Did kishi ever say his hair was red? i so then it's official



crap he is an uzuamki


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

he does have the uzumaki swirl wonder if a lot of member of the clan moved to the rain village if he is an uzumaki.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Well obviously his poison resistance isn't enough to do that, because if it were he wouldn't worry about it so much. I agree that the chances of some one landing an attack on the exact area of the poison sack on a Shinobi of Hanzou's "level" while the area around him is poisoned is slim, but that doesn't mean Hanzou wouldn't put a precaution in place on the off chance that it did happen. Remember Hanzou is remarked to be a very cautious and careful man.
> 
> However with that said I don't see anything in the spoiler script saying that Hanzou never removed his mask in combat. Mifune just asks why Hanzou didn't remove his mask against him, probably because Mifune believed Hanzou could have defeated him easily that way. To which Hanzou gives him the typical cautious response that you would expect from a man who had rotating body guards and such in ame.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Nice post.  

Hanzou respected those who were able to stand up to him. Thus he let them live and gave them a title, encouraging them to grow stronger and fight him again in the future. Hanzou was very much like a Samurai, in that he followed a shinobi honor code, only when he realized that his goal of uniting the 5 shinobi nations was impossible, did he lose his way and stoop so low as to use underhanded betrayal tactics against the rising power of Akatsuki.

What many people want is mindless fights with an extra jutsu here and there, what Kishi wants is to tell a story behind each fight. He's tied Hanzou's endgoals to Danzou, Pain/Nagato, Tobidara's goals of striving towards peace in their own way. When a warrior has achieved their peak status, they always strive for something greater, not just power but to be able to use that power towards something worthwhile, everlasting. This will all tie into Rikudou's desire for peace, cause that is that greatest power they sought/possessed in order to carry out their goals. However it is not just the power, but also Rikudou's will, his nindo which is the true path towards peace, that will be carried out by the next Rikudou Sennin Uzumaki Naruto. 

Also every1 had built up a fantasy of these invincible immortal Edo Tenseis. They may be immortal however they're not invincible at all. And we already knew that before hand too, that a Shinobi who fights without his nindo is ineffective. Kishi's illustrated beautifully how they all fight for something, whatever that something is, and if they don't have that will to fight for it, they can be defeated by some1 with a stronger resolve.

And since Kabuto has realized that his Fuda Tags are failing to keep all the Edo Tensei's under control, I think he's about to step up his game now, go fully hardcore.


----------



## Godammit (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzo is such a badass in back of the days, in his prime.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Hanzo is such a badass in back of the days, in his prime.



Because he is an Uzumaki


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> he does have the uzumaki swirl wonder if a lot of member of the clan moved to the rain village if he is an uzumaki.



And then Pain killed them


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Because he is an Uzumaki



No wonder the Sannin feared him. Uzumaki Hanzou was invincible before he started to rust.



Yahiko said:


> And then Pain killed them



Only an Uzumaki can kill an Uzumaki


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Ever since I discovered what might be an Uzumaki swirl on Hanzou's clothes
> 
> 
> Just for the record, right now I am not serious about this.



I think it's just one of Ohana's eyelashes which is dropped on the page

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Godammit (Mar 16, 2011)

If he's an Uzumaki then it really is a mofo strong clan, stronger than Senju Clan if anything.


Kushina Uzumaki
Nagato Uzumaki
Hanzo Uzumaki
...


----------



## Godammit (Mar 16, 2011)

I think the swirl is some kind of Salamander symbol


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Only an Uzumaki can kill an Uzumaki



So true

Nagato killed Hanzo

And Naruto in a way killed Nagato

mindfucked


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So true
> 
> Nagato killed Hanzo
> 
> ...



Now all we have to wait for is to find the Uzumaki equivalent of Itachi who wiped out Uzu no Kuni

Uzumaki Hihi has to be found. <--- That's an insider for all those above twenty out there. I wonder who'll get it first.


@Godammit 

You forgot Rikudou Sennin Uzumaki.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So true
> 
> Nagato killed Hanzo
> 
> ...



Sasori killed himself


----------



## jso (Mar 16, 2011)

Uzumaki Rikudou helped Uzumaki Itachi-equivalent to wipe out everyone in Uzu no kuni, Whirlpool rebellion prevention massacre is canon now THANKS HANZO

..sorry.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> And then Pain killed them



he is an uzumaki i doubt he wold kill his clan. only hanzou but then naruto defeated him. they defeat each other.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

jso said:


> Uzumaki Rikudou helped Uzumaki Itachi-equivalent to wipe out everyone in Uzu no kuni, Whirlpool rebellion prevention massacre is canon now THANKS HANZO
> 
> ..sorry.



Uzumaki Hihi = Tobi


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Sasori killed himself



Damn Uzumaki killing himself 



bearzerger said:


> Now all we have to wait for is to find the Uzumaki equivalent of Itachi who wiped out Uzu no Kuni
> 
> Uzumaki Hihi has to be found. <--- That's an insider for all those above twenty out there. I wonder who'll get it first.
> 
> ...



It was baby nagato, he lost control and RS came out for a second and wiped them all out


----------



## Sesha (Mar 16, 2011)

Gunners said:


> What's funny is Ino has out performed him, Ino told him to man up yet people will bitch about Kishimoto's sexist natures the moment a female character is bottom of her group.



One pathetic character chewing out another pathetic character means Kishimoto isn't sexist. Okay.

Chouji is so goddamn pitiful he probably has a vagina anyway.


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> he is an uzumaki i doubt he wold kill his clan. only hanzou but then naruto defeated him. they defeat each other.



[EDIT] Sasuke vs Pain (Part 3)

And i doubt that Nagato knew he was an Uzumaki.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No wonder the Sannin feared him. Uzumaki Hanzou was invincible before he started to rust.
> 
> 
> 
> *Only an Uzumaki can kill an Uzumaki *



LMFAO.  So true 

It works for Uzumakis and Rikudous as well, only a Rikudou (Niidaime Rikudou) could destroy them all, and only an uzumaki could kill a Rikudou (Sandaime Rikudou)


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Uzumaki Gaara killed other Uzumaki's during his stint as a serial killer


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> Link removed
> 
> And i doubt that Nagato knew he was an Uzumaki.



we don't know if hanzou is an uzumaki or the people just speculating . but who knows. but i do think nagato knew he was an uzumaki i would not be surprised in the next databook his full name is revealed as uzumaki naato. and if it was his last name he would have known. and how else would madara had known.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Uzumaki Gaara killed other Uzumaki's during his stint as a serial killer



Now hold it right there. We're discussing serious possibilities here and not just making stuff up.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Now all we have to wait for is to find the Uzumaki equivalent of Itachi who wiped out Uzu no Kuni
> 
> Uzumaki Hihi has to be found. <--- That's an insider for all those above twenty out there. I wonder who'll get it first.
> 
> ...



It was a Rikudou who took out the Uzumakis, an Uchiha alone isn't enough.  Niidaime Rikudou Uchiha Madara (tobidara) was the culprit.  

Rikudou Sennin Uzumaki = Canon, the 1st and 4th RS were uzumakis.  



Godammit said:


> If he's an Uzumaki then it really is a mofo strong clan, stronger than Senju Clan if anything.
> 
> 
> Kushina Uzumaki
> ...



Don't leave out Uzumaki Naruto


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

Asuma be boss.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Asuma be boss.



Couldn't be more right.


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> we don't know if hanzou is an uzumaki or the people just speculating . but who knows. but i do think nagato knew he was an uzumaki i would not be surprised in the next databook his full name is revealed as uzumaki naato. and if it was his last name he would have known. and how else would madara had known.



I think Nagato would have mentioned something as important as this in his little chat with Naruto


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was kinda surprised that Asuma was apparently caught by Shikamaru via Chouji, but was able to break free quick enough to attack Chouji.... Usually it lasts for a little bit longer, even if the opponent is powerful physically....


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Asuma be boss.



True that, maybe now people can believe he is Kakashi/Gai level like the DB implied.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Nagato is an Uzumaki

Nagato's parents are Uzumakis

Nagato's parents were killed by Konoha ninjas ("it was a mistake", they say...)

that means...


*Spoiler*: __ 



KONOHA WANTED THE EXTINCTION OF THE UZUMAKI CLAN


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzo can't be an Uzumaki, he's not a ginger.


Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What can you expect from NF? I never really cared for Chouji before that much, but the hate is getting annoying, just like it does all the time. I agree that Chouji is going to get it together and end up showing he's more then what people see him as, then everyone will fap to him.
> 
> Look at Hanzou, at first people were fapping like crazy then last chapter people were bitching about him, now it seems people are back to fapping. So much back and worth all the time.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said this and I hope you're right. Some people are saying Chouji is irredeemable, but I think he's still got a chance to improve.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> we don't know if hanzou is an uzumaki or the people just speculating . but who knows. but i do think nagato knew he was an uzumaki i would not be surprised in the next databook his full name is revealed as uzumaki naato. and if it was his last name he would have known. and how else would madara had known.



Nagato didn't know he was an Uzumaki.  He along with Yahiko and Konan cherished the rinnegan as a gift to Amegakure.  Ame was the only home he knew.  

As to how Tobidara would've known is because most likely that was the entire reason for the uzushiogakure destruction.  Tobidara would've followed the surviving Nagato's mother to set his plans in motion in order to do a rinnegan awakening in Nagato.



Judecious said:


> Damn Uzumaki killing himself
> 
> It was baby nagato, he lost control and RS came out for a second and wiped them all out



Actually I think that was Izanami that came out, not RS.  That's what happens when you don't give a rinnegan baby their milk on time, one scream and it's all over.


----------



## Bart (Mar 16, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Hanzo can't be an Uzumaki, he's not a ginger.



I don't believe such a thing either 

But we've seen light-haired _Hyuga_ and _Uchiha_


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Hanzo can't be an Uzumaki, he's not a ginger.
> 
> .



Naruto says hello


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Hanzo can't be an Uzumaki, he's not a ginger.



What about Naruto? 



> I'm glad you said this and I hope you're right. Some people are saying Chouji is irredeemable, but I think he's still got a chance to improve.



Oh yeah. He's definitely redeemable. In fact, he'll be redeemed in the very next chapter  But still, I would've thought he would be prepared to attack Asuma. Maybe not go through with the sealing, but at least attack. I mean, he's a freakin zombie! AND he's working with you and is asking you to attack! I thought he had worked out his hesitation more than he actually did, I guess


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2011)

What's going on in here?? Uzumakis, Nagato, Madara, and Rikudou aren't even mentioned in this chapter, right? 

And why is Hanzou shirtless in every other panel?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What's going on in here?? Uzumakis, Nagato, Madara, and Rikudou aren't even mentioned in this chapter, right?
> 
> And why is Hanzou shirtless in every other panel?



Hanzo has the Uzumaki symbol on his jacket


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> What about Naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. He's definitely redeemable. In fact, he'll be redeemed in the very next chapter  But still, I would've thought he would be prepared to attack Asuma. Maybe not go through with the sealing, but at least attack. I mean, he's a freakin zombie! AND he's working with you and is asking you to attack! I thought he had worked out his hesitation more than he actually did, I guess


OK, Naruto is an exception to the gingerness due to having a non-Uzumaki dad.

And I get what you're saying, I really do. Particularly after Kishi going "OMG CHOUJI ARE DETERMINED".


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Now all we have to wait for is to find the Uzumaki equivalent of Itachi who wiped out Uzu no Kuni



I presented the question last week if Hanzo was an Uzumaki, and if Nagato accidentally exterminated his own clan.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> OK, Naruto is an exception to the gingerness due to having a non-Uzumaki dad.



Tsunade is also an Uzumaki, well Senju-uzumaki Tsunade

But don't really pay much attention to the hair color, they're all the same damn bloodline anyways, from the younger son.  The Uzumaki having red hair is just a way to distinguish their unique characteristics/secrets/culture from the whirlpool village.  

Rikudou's younger son gave way to least 3 lineages, uzumakis, senjus, and one unknown which would be the clan of the kingin brothers.  Suppose Rikudou's younger son had 3 kids, (rikudou's grandkids), and they all decided to settle across the lands, and one of em was a redhead girl who gave way to the uzumakis.  And they all carried one aspect of the Rikudou's power given to the younger son, the weapons, mokuton, chakra chains/fuuinjutsus.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> What about Naruto?



I think Naruto is a pretty cool guy. eh beileve it and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzou's belly top is gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Hanzou's belly top is gonna give me nightmares.



A male zombie ninja wearing a top. Now I have seen all.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Who isn't an Uzumaki?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Who isn't an Uzumaki?



Naruto...no seriously he really isn't.

Everyone else is though.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Nagato didn't know he was an Uzumaki.  He along with Yahiko and Konan cherished the rinnegan as a gift to Amegakure.  Ame was the only home he knew.
> 
> As to how Tobidara would've known is because most likely that was the entire reason for the uzushiogakure destruction.  Tobidara would've followed the surviving Nagato's mother to set his plans in motion in order to do a rinnegan awakening in Nagato.
> 
> ...


naruto is an uzumaki and only knows kohona. he did not know his clan existed but he did know his last name. nagato should have known his last name and if hanzou had the same last name uzumaki he would have known something was up. we don't know nagaots last name that is why i said i would not be surprised if in the next databook he last name will be uzumaki.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Naruto...no seriously he really isn't.
> 
> Everyone else is though.


I see what you did there.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

i was just wondering why there was a talk about Rikudou,uzumakis Nagato etc.. till i saw that Hanzou had the Uzumaki clan symbol on his jacket.
efenitly interesting if he was of the Uzumakis clan.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

vered said:


> i was just wondering why there was a talk about Rikudou,uzumakis Nagato etc.. till i saw that Hanzou had the Uzumaki clan symbol on his jacket.
> efenitly interesting if he was of the Uzumakis clan.



That's the only explanation for the symbol

the Uzumaki's are looking stronger by the minute


----------



## Bellville (Mar 16, 2011)

ITC: Chouji is an idiot.

I knew his kindness was going to cause trouble... ugh...


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A male zombie ninja wearing a top. Now I have seen all.


You forgot Shin, didn't you: http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-517/page015.html?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> naruto is an uzumaki and only knows kohona. he did not know his clan existed but he did know his last name. nagato should have known his last name and if hanzou had the same last name uzumaki he would have known something was up. we don't know nagaots last name that is why i said i would not be surprised if in the next databook he last name will be uzumaki.



There is a slight possibility that Nagato may have known his uzumaki name atleast if not the whole story behind the uzumaki clan.  

However it would've been in both Nagato's mother and Tobidara's interests to never reveal that name to Nagato.  Nagato's mother who was basically a survivor of her village's destruction could've taken on the father's last name, and would not want others to know of her uzumaki heritage in order to protect her son.  It's the opposite of Uzumaki Naruto where they didn't want people to find out about Naruto being a Namikaze hence being the yondaime hokage's son, to ensure his safety.  You can bet had Minato stayed alive, Naruto would've been named Namikaze.  

Yea, so it's very likely Nagato never knew about his origins at all, Tobidara wouldn't want him to find out that he had destroyed Nagato's entire clan (if he indeed did, most likely). 

And the Hanzou being an uzumaki thing is a joke.  Well I think, I'll have to see the symbol first in greater detail before I can judge.  

Anyways, Kabuto is going to be seriously pissed off, but he's screwed either way, even if he does a total wipeout of every remaining Edo's memories/personality.  With their memories intact, he risks losing control over them if their own will is stronger, and without their personality, he has alot more things to manage and he wouldn't be effective at the powers/jutsus of those he summoned if they're simply dolls and he's doing the fighting for them.  He isn't Pain where as Nagato knew the powers of his paths, Kabuto even with his vast intel, won't be able to use the powers to their fullest potential.

Controlling that many Edo's is kinda working against Kabuto at the moment.  His power will grow as he has more absolute greater control over the more powerful ones than less than par control over many.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That's the only explanation for the symbol
> 
> the Uzumaki's are looking stronger by the minute



yea seems like it.cant wait for Madara to reveal  more about Nagato later on and maybe about hanzou as well.it seems there are things yet unrevealed to us.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That's the only explanation for the symbol
> 
> the Uzumaki's are looking stronger by the minute



It'll probably never be explicitly stated, but that's is likely what Kishimoto wants the readers to know. I just don't see the importance of identifying Hanzou as an Uzumaki now.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto says hello



we prefer not to speak of that uncool uzumaki


----------



## vagnard (Mar 16, 2011)

Odlam said:


> Don't be a hater, Sasori had like 12 chapters to show off, Hanzou had like 1.5



Sasori in a single chapter showed more variety than Hanzo. Hell... even Hiruko was more impressive. Kin and Gin brothers also had 2/3 chapters and were way more impressive than Hanzo with all their hax shit and Kyuubi chakra. 

I don't see anything about Hanzo's arsenal... ANYTHING that even hits he is on similar or higher tier than sannin.

His poison breath isn't any different from many one hits k.o techniques of many ninjas... besides Hanzo's poison requieres close range contact. 

Mei could turn the entire battleground into acid mist, Deidara can spam nanobombs in a radius of hundred of meters, Pain could spam Shinra Tensei, Itachi can spam genjutsu capable to take down Orochimaru and Deidara in 1 move, Gari can one hit k.o any guy with his exploding taijutsu.

So I ask again. What makes Hanzo so special?. To me he is nothing compared to the sannin. There is no hint besides his hype that would put him on the highest tier. 

His salamander is like an ant compared to Boss summons, his poison breath hardly is a problem against any sannin given all of them are long range fighters. ETC ETC


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> It'll probably never be explicitly stated, but that's is likely what Kishimoto wants the readers to know. I just don't see the importance of identifying Hanzou as an Uzumaki now.



i don't think he is an uzumaki. it berly resembled the symbol. hanzu being an uzumaki has the same impact as nagato being as uzumaki...........0 impact.

so he may be an uzumaki even if it is irrelevent.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> You forgot Shin, didn't you: http://read.mangashare.com/Naruto/chapter-517/page015.html?



I did.... Thanks sooo much for reminding me. 


Can't believe I've seen TWO male zombie ninja wearing a top.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't think he is an uzumaki. it berly resembled the symbol. hanzu being an uzumaki has the same impact as nagato being as uzumaki...........0 impact.
> 
> so he may be an uzumaki even if it is irrelevent.



Barely? Look again


----------



## GunX2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzo being an  Uzumaki?.....he has lived for a long time.....

Chiyo even called him old and she was ancient.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Barely? Look again



you made me edit  i want to neg you but i will do it later.

this is uzumaki symbol



this is hanzu symbol


it looks more like the hyuuga symbol if you ask me 





and seeing how the hyuuga symbol is in every place in the manga, i won't say that it has any relevence.


----------



## hellohi (Mar 16, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I don't see anything about Hanzo's arsenal... ANYTHING that even hits he is on similar or higher tier than sannin.



Who cares what you see? He beat the Sannin at the same time, it happened, that's it. No discussion there.

lol, Silly posters thinking what they see and think matters or makes a difference.. hello, last time I checked Kishi was the mangaka of _Naruto_.


----------



## vered (Mar 16, 2011)

Addy said:


> you made me edit  i want to neg you but i will do it later.
> 
> this is uzumaki symbol
> 
> ...



well techniquly this symbol was in the Uchiha shrine as well,or the Rikudou shrine if you want to call it so there is this possibility there is a connection.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

vered said:


> well techniquly this symbol was in the Uchiha shrine as well,or the Rikudou shrine if you want to call it so there is this possibility there is a connection.



could be but until we get a connection between hyuuga and rikudo, i will put it as generic symbol like the sharingan tomos.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 16, 2011)

why bring hanzo back?

serious question....


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems like it.cant wait for Madara to reveal  more about Nagato later on and maybe about hanzou as well.it seems there are things yet unrevealed to us.



More will definitely come when destruction of uzushigakure is revealed.  How Tobidara destroyed it and used it as part of his plan gain the rinnegan through Nagato's awakening.  

Also Uzushigakure is the Land of Waves, that is also yet to be revealed in canon.  There is still whole lot to cover.  



Addy said:


> i don't think he is an uzumaki. it berly resembled the symbol. hanzu being an uzumaki *has the same impact as nagato being as uzumaki...........0 impact*.
> 
> so he may be an uzumaki even if it is irrelevent.



Nagato being an Uzumaki has 0 impact on the plot?  

Man, are you kidding me? 

Nagato being an uzumaki reveals to us that uzumakis not only would make the best jinchurikis, but also the best Rikudous, you know that spells trouble for Tobidara down the road.  Nagato being an uzumaki opened the way towards explaining uzushiogakure's destruction for the sake of Tobidara gaining his hands on the rinnegan.  Nagato being an uzumaki has huge implications for another Uzumaki, Naruto in becoming the next Rikudou Sennin.



PrazzyP said:


> why bring hanzo back?
> 
> serious question....



If ya haven't noticed by now, Kishimoto advances his story through flashbacks.  There is a grander story behind the fights of kingin brothers and Hanzou, as more things are revealed, it'll fit in together.  Hanzou's goal of unitied the 5 shinobi nations goes right along with what Danzou, Nagato, Tobidara all strived towards.  They fight for peace their own way, according to their own nindo.  Right now, you just simply can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know if people realized this, but the symbol is on both sides of his flak jacket. I just wonder if it's the same on both sides, or inverted. 





Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> More will definitely come when  destruction of uzushigakure is revealed.  How Tobidara destroyed it and  used it as part of his plan gain the rinnegan through Nagato's  awakening.
> 
> Also Uzushigakure is the Land of Waves, that is also yet to be revealed in canon.  There is still whole lot to cover.
> 
> ...



So far it looks like Madara had the Rinnegan first.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I don't know if people realized this, but the symbol is on both sides of his flak jacket. I just wonder if it's the same on both sides, or inverted.



Looks inverted to me


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Looks inverted to me



Looking inverted to me too, but the lines are broken and the pancho covers half of the other side. But probably inverted.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Nagato being an Uzumaki has 0 impact on the plot?
> 
> Man, are you kidding me?
> 
> Nagato being an uzumaki reveals to us that uzumakis not only would make the best jinchurikis, but also the best Rikudous, you know that spells trouble for Tobidara down the road.  Nagato being an uzumaki opened the way towards explaining uzushiogakure's destruction for the sake of Tobidara gaining his hands on the rinnegan.  Nagato being an uzumaki has huge implications for another Uzumaki, Naruto in becoming the next Rikudou Sennin.


sorry but i am not seeing it.  

nagato might as well been a rikudo decendent (what we first thought) and it would be the same. even before, people were arguing about naruto having the riningan. we already knew he would be like rikudo.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kishi gotta give Kakashi an uber jutsu now that I think about it, why would he cut Kakashi to go to everyone else??


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Kishi gotta give Kakashi an uber jutsu now that I think about it, why would he cut Kakashi to go to everyone else??



because he was done with his fight with zabuza and haku. kishi could not just ficus on one fight when there are many everywhere. others get their turn then we go back to kakashi. and this will probably continue to happen for a while.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> because he was done with his fight with zabuza and haku. kishi could not just ficus on one fight when there are many everywhere. others get their turn then we go back to kakashi. and this will probably continue to happen for a while.



He isn't done. Kakashi is a MC while darui, mifune and others are not even important.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> why bring hanzo back?
> 
> serious question....



1. To demonstrate what happens to people when they take a hardened view of the society. In kishimoto's world, losing hope and haing an extremely hardened worldiew puts you on the losing side of history. Perhaps this is what put Naruto above Sasuke.

2. To give Mifune a background.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 16, 2011)

Poor Chouji.  He's had the worst showing in the war.  I mean, he is the one with the line "I'm s...scared" and now this.  Rolling into a Kyuubi-fied Kinkaku only goes so far in boosting your street cred.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Kakashi probably won't get an uber jutsu, anytime soon.



PrazzyP said:


> why bring hanzo back?
> 
> serious question....


The quicker the bad Edo's are gone, the better.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2011)

I have faith in Chouji.

He will redeem himself before Asuma leaves.


----------



## Penance (Mar 16, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I have faith in Chouji.
> 
> He will redeem himself before Asuma leaves.



Eh...I'm sure he will...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He isn't done. Kakashi is a MC while darui, mifune and others are not even important.



actually only naruto and sasuke are the only MC. and the zombies seem to be fighting people they have a connection to. kakashi had to haku and zabuza while he has no connection to the other swords men or bloodlimit shinobie. so you should not be surprised if the one who ends up finishing the 7 swordsmen of the mist will be finished off by suigetsu. who appeared in the same chapter the swordsmen did. mifune had a connection to hanzou, darui and kin and gin where from kumo. gaara will face his father, onoki his master, and so on.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 16, 2011)

Why doesnt Kabuto just shutt off Hanzo's emotions.. Why the hell leave the guy kill himself.. 

Lets create unbeatable zombie army, and have the army kill itself  WOW.. Having Sasori go down via Talk no jutsu I can live with but this is a little bit stretched..


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving Asuma's new hand seal.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Why doesnt Kabuto just shutt off Hanzo's emotions.. Why the hell leave the guy kill himself..
> 
> Lets create unbeatable zombie army, and have the army kill itself  WOW.. Having Sasori go down via Talk no jutsu I can live with but this is a little bit stretched..



Unless I misread that spoiler, it looks like Kabuto did take control of Hanzo at the end. But Hanzo's will rendered the talisman useless


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Stuff like this is why I'm angry Asuma had to die, he still had stuff to show, and he was a badass.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Unless I misread that spoiler, it looks like Kabuto did take control of Hanzo at the end. But Hanzo's will rendered the talisman useless



Actually Kabuto tried to control Hanzou after he was stunned from heavy poisoning. His body couldn't move anymore and he got sealed.


----------



## Daryoon (Mar 16, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Why doesnt Kabuto just shutt off Hanzo's emotions.. Why the hell leave the guy kill himself..
> 
> Lets create unbeatable zombie army, and have the army kill itself  WOW.. Having Sasori go down via Talk no jutsu I can live with but this is a little bit stretched..



It shows a fatal flaw in Kabuto's character (and his use of edo tensei). He just regards everyone as tools, and has little understanding for the things that make them truly strong. It's a flaw that will ultimately be his undoing.


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 16, 2011)

lol i knew asuma was going to show off more stuff, but there were plenty of people that hated the idea...or hated asuma. probably hated  asuma


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 16, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Unless I misread that spoiler, it looks like Kabuto did take control of Hanzo at the end. But Hanzo's will rendered the talisman useless



You are right missed that in the spoiler.. Just read it again.

This however leaves a bigger problem...

If zombie can out will the fuda.. Then how will he control Itachi and Nagato??? Or the jinchuriki's who in theory would have needed iron will to control their Biju??


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

All the Asuma haters better prepare because he is about to do some badass things


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

The chapter ended with a tease of Asuma's jutsu, which might mean it'll be powerful. 

Hopefully he shows more than 1 new one though.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Stuff like this is why I'm angry Asuma had to die, he still had stuff to show, and he was a badass.


Asuma's death is the perfect example the circumstances are everything in this manga when determining the victor in any given fight. The surprise factor in Hidan's Curse Jutsu was simply too great.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> Stuff like this is why I'm angry Asuma had to  die, he still had stuff to show, and he was a badass.



Indeed. He had a 4.5 in ninjutsu for a reason. 



Bild said:


> Asuma's death is the perfect example the circumstances are everything in this manga when determining the victor in any given fight. The surprise factor in Hidan's Curse Jutsu was simply too great.



Right. 

And in fights, there isn't time nor enough chakra to show everything a character has, and characters usually use what the situation (or Kishimoto) calls for.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> You are right missed that in the spoiler.. Just read it again.
> 
> This however leaves a bigger problem...
> 
> If zombie can out will the fuda.. Then how will he control Itachi and Nagato??? Or the jinchuriki's who in theory would have needed iron will to control their Biju??



He won't 

I bet that his talisman control method would be full-proof if he didn't have so many zombies active at once. This is gonna be one of those cases where the character has a haxx jutsu that will be beaten due to the characters method of using it.

Just like Pein's shinra tensei right before Naruto arrived


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds like the Jutsu Asuma is about to use is the same one he used against Hidan. Though I do hope Asuma shows off some new skills next chapter.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Sounds like the Jutsu Asuma is about to use is the same one he used against Hidan. Though I do hope Asuma shows off some new skills next chapter.



Asuma used Katon: Burning Ash Accumulation against Hidan.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the new pics, specially the panel where Chouji stops before hitting Asuma.



Raiden said:


> I have faith in Chouji.
> 
> He will redeem himself before Asuma leaves.



Indeed. For Kishi to be "nerfing" him right now is meant to later make him man up with a great comeback. He's holding back because he is fighting someone who was like a second father to him, Asuma isn't a foreing enemy like Jirobou was.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Sounds like the Jutsu Asuma is about to use is the same one he used against Hidan. Though I do hope Asuma shows off some new skills next chapter.


Nope. That was ash burning. This new one is a dust tech.


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 16, 2011)

In the JUMP Festa, Kishimoto promised those 3 characters would shine this year: Kakashi, Shikamaru and Chouji.

So, yeah, it's pretty obvious Chouji will redeem himself (it would be obvious already even without the said statement).


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

Asuma and Dust release?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Asuma used Fuuton Katon: Burning Ash Accumulation against Hidan.



Fixed for great justice and accuracy. 

Good night, all. Hoping to wake up in the next 6 hours with the chapter already released.

++


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Fixed for great justice and accuracy.



OOPS! Ha, how did I make that mistake?! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 16, 2011)

What's up with Asuma blowing out second hand smoke/fumes? He's taking smoking to whole new (ninja) art.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

runsakurarun said:


> What's up with Asuma blowing out second hand smoke/fumes? He's taking smoking to whole new (ninja) art.



Asuma used smokescreen! Runsakurarun's accuracy fell!


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Asuma used smokescreen! Runsakurarun's accuracy fell!


Hidan used Curse!
*Its super effective*
*Asuma fainted*


----------



## Turrin (Mar 16, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Asuma used Katon: Burning Ash Accumulation against Hidan.


Your right, I thought it was called something else. In that case I'm excited to see what Asuma is capable off.


----------



## Undead (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Hidan used Curse!
> *Its super effective*
> *Asuma fainted*


You're not a ghost type, so you just made yourself slower, with increased attack. You'll never catch me now! . EDIT: oh shit, hidan??


----------



## Dboy2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

The more that I learn about Hanzo's backstory, it makes me think that when he finds powerful opponents, he tries to get them to understand his position and eventually join him in his quest for "peace" instead of killing them.

Judging from what we saw of their clash, we can assume he soundly had the upper hand. I think the above reason is the only one that makes sense as for why he didn't go all out and kill the Sannin


----------



## nadinkrah (Mar 16, 2011)

So Hanzo could have won if he wanted to kill? That makes me feel much better


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I like the new pics, specially the panel where Chouji stops before hitting Asuma.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. For Kishi to be "nerfing" him right now is meant to later make him man up with a great comeback. He's holding back because he is fighting someone who was like a second father to him, Asuma isn't a foreing enemy like Jirobou was.


I don't know. Chouji's pretty damn low on the totem pole. Don't expect any hidden Fuuton: Rasenshurikens or inexplicable Yamabushi form Susano'os. 

As someone said earlier, the next volume will probably focus heavily on Team 10..er...I meant Shikamaru.



.access timeco. said:


> In the JUMP Festa, Kishimoto promised those 3 characters would shine this year: Kakashi, Shikamaru and Chouji.
> 
> So, yeah, it's pretty obvious Chouji will redeem himself (it would be obvious already even without the said statement).


Did he? Then perhaps Chouji will be more prominent. I don't mind his character when he's not a complete puss. Too bad that's a rarity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2011)

^Not exactly expecting a raid of S-rank Fuutons from Asuma, just more of them given he was a user of that elemental user of said nature affinity given he has comeback. Only that. As for Chouji, I will stand by what I believe that he will man up later to be of help. He will have to chose between letting the enemy, this case his sensei, or his friends that are struggling in this war and are counting on him to win the fight.

Just read this morning's discussion about Hanzou having the "Uzumaki crest" in his jacket, not sure from where that came from. 



Ukoku said:


> I hope they at least take their time and do a better job than what they did last chapter.



Agreed.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe I still blame Chouji for Kakashi's death. :-/

He's already seen his father get rape-stomped by Pain, Kakashi sacrifice himself, and etc. Clearly Asuma is a corpse acting involuntarily, why is Chouji the only one having a problem here? 

I'll stop the hating and come to terms with the realization that Chouji's character is beyond my understanding. He only stirs negative emotions.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 16, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> In the JUMP Festa, Kishimoto promised those 3 characters would shine this year: Kakashi, Shikamaru and Chouji.
> 
> So, yeah, it's pretty obvious Chouji will redeem himself (it would be obvious already even without the said statement).



That was stated? We'd better see a whole deal more from Kakashi then!
Not sure why Chouji would need time to shine though. There characters far more interesting to explore out there.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> In the JUMP Festa, Kishimoto promised those 3 characters would shine this year: Kakashi, Shikamaru and Chouji.
> 
> So, yeah, it's pretty obvious Chouji will redeem himself (it would be obvious already even without the said statement).



Of all people Choji

give freaking Lee some time


----------



## jso (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody wonder if the samurai wear those masks because of Mifune's clash with Hanzo in the past?

"dammit we just cant beat these ninja at close-range because of all their dirty tricks, especially the poison.. _unless_..."


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> give freaking Lee some time


This, let's give the actual badass of the Rookies some spotlight, Ino had her turn so I'm somewhat satisfied, Lee needs some chapters.


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

jso said:


> Anybody wonder if the samurai wear those masks because of Mifune's clash with Hanzo in the past?
> 
> "dammit we just cant beat these ninja at close-range because of all their dirty tricks, especially the poison.. _unless_..."


That's an interesting thought. After all, Mifune survived his encounter with Hanzo and eventually became the samurai's leader.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if we'll get to see that Butterfly Chakra punch thing way back from Part 1 from Chouji again. This seems to be Team 10's 'Final' fight in the series so I hope it'll appear again.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> actually only naruto and sasuke are the only MC.



Actually from Kishimoto's own words multiple times the MC are: Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke. Sasuke and Naruto get more time because this is a shonen action manga. If it was a senin manga Kakashi would have more time, if it was a shoujo or josei manga Sakura would have more time and the focus would have been how she matured and outgrew her hopeless one sided crush on Sasuke and fell in love and got together with Naruto, who had loved her all along. If it was a shonen-ai manga again Naruto and Sasuke would get more time but Sasuke would definitely be gay and his primary motivation would be his love/hate for Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Actually from Kishimoto's own words multiple times the MC are: Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke. Sasuke and Naruto get more time because this is a shonen action manga. If it was a senin manga Kakashi would have more time, if it was a shoujo or josei manga Sakura would have more time and the focus would have been how she matured and outgrew her hopeless one sided crush on Sasuke and fell in love and got together with Naruto, who had loved her all along. If it was a shonen-ai manga again Naruto and Sasuke would get more time but Sasuke would definitely be gay and his primary motivation would be his love/hate for Naruto.



i don't see it that way like you said he does not get as much screen time as naruto and sasuke and he has never won a fight in that manga that was not haku and zabuza. same goes with sakura who sasori was her only win. it sucks what kishi has done he says their all 4 main characters but he does not treat them that way. unlike naruto and sasuke who have beating many opponents. it is very much like kishi to say kakashi will be on a rampage then he will make him run out of chakra and almost die. that is why i don't have faith that he will keep on fighting the other zombies.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 16, 2011)

Chouji pulled a Sakura. 

The best I can say is that at least Kishi is giving attention back to the rookies.     All those extra characters just bored me.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 16, 2011)

Addy said:


> could be but until we get a connection between hyuuga and rikudo, i will put it as generic symbol like the sharingan tomos.



oh it'll come, only a matter of time, gotta wait till more is revealed about the two sons. 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> So far it looks like Madara had the Rinnegan first.



Not really.  Madara didn't give Nagato his own eyeballs, if ya can find me a panel of that, I would concede.  Tobidara aka Niidaime Rikudou Uchiha Madara is in fact the second Rikudou, however that doesn't mean that he awakened a rinnegan.  It would be kinda stupid if an uchiha who becomes a Rikudou was able to awaken his own rinnegan, a noble doujutsu, yet an uzumaki wasn't able to awaken it also? When in fact we saw the awakening of Nagato's rinnegan at age 7.  Until more facts are given, I'm gonna go with the fact that Nagato was the one who awakened his own rinnegan, and Tobidara set up the circumstances for that awakening to occur.  

Tobidara most likely became a Rikudou but that didn't give him a rinnegan as it only comes to purehearted souls in times of dire need.  Thus he would've set his plan in motion in order to destroy the uzumaki village of uzushiogakure, to get Nagato's mother to settle into a area which would be the center of all the ninja wars, so that would create the greatest probability of a rinnegan awakening.  Tobidara's Rikudouhood came before Nagato, that is for sure, but it's not fully clear if he awakened a rinnegan along with that also, otherwise he wouldn't have had to rely on Nagato's rinnegan.  



Addy said:


> sorry but i am not seeing it.
> 
> nagato might as well been a rikudo decendent (what we first thought) and it would be the same. even before, people were arguing about naruto having the riningan. we already knew he would be like rikudo.



Actually, the tables may have turned in case of Nagato and Naruto.  Nagato might as well have been a Rikudou descendant but it wouldn't have explained his rinnegan just by that.  Before the best explanation for Nagato was that he was the true reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin.  And when he passed on his will to Naruto, it was akin to Rikudou passing his will to his younger son.  But now I think it's the reverse.  

By showing that an Uchiha has also become a Rikudou, and an Uzumaki has become a Rikudou, and showcasing the difference between them when it comes to who was the rightful heir to the power (as in Nagato's awakening), it clearly paves the way for uzumaki Naruto to awaken a rinnegan of his own.  Naruto doesn't need to have Itachi or Sasuke's sharingan implanted in him to awaken it, he would awaken it because Naruto along with being an uzumaki, the best suited vessel for the rinnegan, and gaining Itachi's spiritual energies, and being the true reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin's soul, not simply just the true heir to his power, will be the best explanation when Naruto does in fact become a Rikudou.  

Beforehand Naruto's highest pedestal was that of the younger son, being his representative.  But that changed when it was revealed that an uchiha had also become a Rikudou, that guarantees Naruto's ascension to Rikudouhood past the pedestal of the younger son.  

I used to believe that Nagato was Rikudou's reincarnated soul in an uzumaki body, however now I'm starting to believe that uzumaki Naruto is Rikudou reincarnated in an uzumaki body.  Nagato being an uzumaki is very crucial in explaining Naruto's circumstances when the event does happen.  What basically will happen is the will that Rikudou passed to his younger son flowed all the way to Nagato, (Rikudou's heir), then it went back to Naruto, who would be the true Rikudou Sennin.  So this would make Naruto the original Rikudou Sennin's soul, he would be the first Rikudou and the 4th Rikudou, the prophecy would be fulfilled, things will come full circle.  Trust me, Nagato being an uzumaki seems a minute detail now but it'll be a bigger factor in explaining the events surrounding not only Naruto but the destruction of their home village, uzushiogakure.  



Raiden said:


> 1. To demonstrate what happens to people when they take a hardened view of the society. In kishimoto's world, losing hope and haing an extremely hardened worldiew puts you on the losing side of history. Perhaps this is what put Naruto above Sasuke.
> 
> 2. To give Mifune a background.



I would just wanna add that Kishi also tied Hanzou's story to the greater plot by demonstrating Hanzou's desire to unite the 5 nations striving towards peace, showing how much Hanzou, Danzou, Pain, Tobidara have in common, that they all were trying to come up with a solution to peace doing what they thought was best.  But in the end it'll only be Rikudou Sennin's nindo, his "will of fire" which flowed from Hashirama, to Sarutobi to Jiraiya, to Nagato, to Naruto which will prevail for an everlasting peace.


----------



## Daryoon (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i don't see it that way like you said he does not get as much screen time as naruto and sasuke and he has never won a fight in that manga that was not haku and zabuza. same goes with sakura who sasori was her only win. it sucks what kishi has done he says their all 4 main characters but he does not treat them that way. unlike naruto and sasuke who have beating many opponents. it is very much like kishi to say kakashi will be on a rampage then he will make him run out of chakra and almost die. that is why i don't have faith that he will keep on fighting the other zombies.



Sakura vs Kabuto
Kakashi vs Tobi
Naruto vs Sasuke
Naru-Sasu-Saka vs Juubi-Madara

If the final major battles don't go like that, I'll be surprised. Kakashi could fight Kabuto, but he's too fitting a match-up for Sakura.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 16, 2011)

Hanzou looks hilarious.

I'm glad that Ino and Chouji are getting screentime. I hope the other rookies get love too.



Ciardha said:


> Actually from Kishimoto's own words multiple times the MC are: Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke. Sasuke and Naruto get more time because this is a shonen action manga. If it was a senin manga Kakashi would have more time, if it was a shoujo or josei manga Sakura would have more time and the focus would have been how she matured and outgrew her hopeless one sided crush on Sasuke and fell in love and got together with Naruto, who had loved her all along. If it was a shonen-ai manga again Naruto and Sasuke would get more time but Sasuke would definitely be gay and his primary motivation would be his love/hate for Naruto.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 16, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Actually from Kishimoto's own words multiple times the MC are: Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke. Sasuke and Naruto get more time because this is a shonen action manga. If it was a senin manga Kakashi would have more time, if it was a shoujo or josei manga Sakura would have more time and the focus would have been how she matured and outgrew her hopeless one sided crush on Sasuke and fell in love and got together with Naruto, who had loved her all along. *If it was a shonen-ai manga again Naruto and Sasuke would get more time but Sasuke would definitely be gay and his primary motivation would be his love/hate for Naruto.*



You were close. Just replace Sasuke with Naruto.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds it funny that Edo-Asuma basically used the same jutsu he used on Hidan except with dust?


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

Plot Hole said:


> Am I the only one who finds it funny that Edo-Asuma basically used the same jutsu he used on Hidan except with dust?


He didn't actually have time to do extra training you know.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 16, 2011)

Where's Yamato?



gabzilla said:


>



I lol'd.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 16, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Where's Yamato?
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd.



Kabuto has him


----------



## Bild (Mar 16, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Where's Yamato?


Having some Wood on Wood action with Hashirama's plant clone.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 16, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Not really.  Madara didn't give Nagato his own eyeballs, if ya can find me a panel of that, I would concede.  Tobidara aka Niidaime Rikudou Uchiha Madara is in fact the second Rikudou, however that doesn't mean that he awakened a rinnegan.  It would be kinda stupid if an uchiha who becomes a Rikudou was able to awaken his own rinnegan, a noble doujutsu, yet an uzumaki wasn't able to awaken it also? When in fact we saw the awakening of Nagato's rinnegan at age 7.  Until more facts are given, I'm gonna go with the fact that Nagato was the one who awakened his own rinnegan, and Tobidara set up the circumstances for that awakening to occur.
> 
> Tobidara most likely became a Rikudou but that didn't give him a rinnegan as it only comes to purehearted souls in times of dire need.  Thus he would've set his plan in motion in order to destroy the uzumaki village of uzushiogakure, to get Nagato's mother to settle into a area which would be the center of all the ninja wars, so that would create the greatest probability of a rinnegan awakening.  Tobidara's Rikudouhood came before Nagato, that is for sure, but it's not fully clear if he awakened a rinnegan along with that also, otherwise he wouldn't have had to rely on Nagato's rinnegan.



We have Madara telling Konan that he gave Nagato the Rinnegan and was there to take it back, and told Kabuto that they were his eyes to begin with. 
To be a Rikudou, you apparently have to have the Rinnegan, or else Madara would had counted Danzo as the fourth Rikudou.
We didn't actually see Nagato awaken the Rinnegan.
I think setting up such spectacular circumstances is too elaborate. 

Nothing says about pure hearted souls in a time of need, from my memory. Just that it appears in times if chaos... but if you hold true to the legend, why didn't it appear during Madara's time when it was constant wars? It was also just that, a legend. People didn't know the full story about Rikudou, the Rinnegan, the Bijuu, or the Senju and Uchiha. Rikudou likely got the Rinnegan from the Juubi after becoming it's host, since it has the patterns of both the Rinnegan and Sharingan, and the Rinnegan changed into the Sharingan in his son's descendants (his son also having the Rinnegan).


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 16, 2011)

random thoughts on the spoilers: nice choreography for the asuma fight. round house kicks. definitely wasnt expecting the suicide but it was pretty cool. hanzo was much more badass in his youth though.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

Daryoon said:


> Sakura vs Kabuto
> Kakashi vs Tobi
> Naruto vs Sasuke
> Naru-Sasu-Saka vs Juubi-Madara
> ...



maybe but naruto will face tobi he was responsible for his parents deaths. and kabuto wants to face sasuke and sakura does not seem to be a match for him.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bild said:


> Having some Wood on Wood action with Hashirama's plant clone.



And crossing streams


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 16, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> i don't see it that way like you said he does not get as much screen time as naruto and sasuke and he has never won a fight in that manga that was not haku and zabuza. same goes with sakura who sasori was her only win. it sucks what kishi has done he says their all 4 main characters but he does not treat them that way. unlike naruto and sasuke who have beating many opponents. it is very much like kishi to say kakashi will be on a *rampage then he will make him run out of chakra and almost die*. that is why i don't have faith that he will keep on fighting the other zombies.



Hey, maybe Kakashi being angry cost him chakara. This is why he rarely uses it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 17, 2011)

Bleach just came out a while ago, so I guess Naruto will be up soon 

Glad to see some rookie action... I'm sure Kishi will handle chouji's development properly, even if he does seem like a wuss at the moment. And yeah, really hoping for some focus on the other rookies soon. So many possibilities with forthcoming matches.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 17, 2011)

I predict Chouji is a retarded obese.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 17, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> naruto will face tobi he was responsible for his parents deaths.


Naruto's character isn't about revenge.


----------



## Bild (Mar 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Naruto's character isn't about revenge.


That's what Kishi wants you to believe:

Kiba made fun of him. So Naruto not only farted in his face but proceeded to give him an ass kicking combo to finish.

Neji called him a loser. Naruto went 9-Tails on him and uppercuted his ass; Talk no Jutsu to top it off.

Kakuzu mocked him. Naruto put a Ransenshuriken up behind him.

Nagato killed Jiraiya and nuked Konoha off. Naruto in retaliation defeated all Six Paths of Pain, and forced him into suicide with Talk no Jutsu.​
Only Uchihas with their hax Sharigan can see through his bullshit.


----------



## Penance (Mar 17, 2011)

Bild said:


> That's what Kishi wants you to believe:
> 
> Kiba made fun of him. So Naruto not only farted in his face but proceeded to give him an ass kicking combo to finish.
> 
> ...



Of course everything mentioned is pre-messiah Naruto...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Naruto's character isn't about revenge.



he shouldn't be but he is. but he did tell madara he would sent him to hell


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 17, 2011)

Daryoon said:


> It shows a fatal flaw in Kabuto's character (and his use of edo tensei). He just regards everyone as tools, and has little understanding for the things that make them truly strong. It's a flaw that will ultimately be his undoing.



Well said.  Agreed completely.  No matter what Kabuto does, he will never be able to understand the resolve of his two greatest Edo bodies, Nagato, and Itachi, and thus he'll never understand their powers completely either.  Yet if he leaves them to their own will, their "will of fire" is strong enough to resist Kabuto's Fuda Tags.  He's practically in a lose-lose situation, can't leave their personalities intact for the risk of them breaking the bind, and won't be able to utilize them at their full power as merely puppets doing his bidding.  

That said, Kabuto's hold does grow stronger the less Edo Tensei puppets there are.  Let's see what he does to improve his situation after Hanzou's seppukku.  



Yagami1211 said:


> Actually Kabuto tried to control Hanzou after he was stunned from heavy poisoning. His body couldn't move anymore and he got sealed.



Yep, makes more sense, ty for the translation yagami.  



Ciardha said:


> Actually from Kishimoto's own words multiple times the MC are: Naruto, Sakura, Kakashi and Sasuke. Sasuke and Naruto get more time because this is a shonen action manga. If it was a senin manga Kakashi would have more time, if it was a shoujo or josei manga Sakura would have more time and the focus would have been how she matured and outgrew her hopeless one sided crush on Sasuke and fell in love and got together with Naruto, who had loved her all along. If it was a shonen-ai manga again Naruto and Sasuke would get more time but Sasuke would definitely be gay and his primary motivation would be his love/hate for Naruto.



Just wanna make one point, if it was a Seinen, the main characters that would've gotten more screentime would still have been Naruto and Sasuke, since the story is of their struggle.  



jso said:


> Anybody wonder if the samurai wear those masks because of Mifune's clash with Hanzo in the past?
> 
> "dammit we just cant beat these ninja at close-range because of all their dirty tricks, especially the poison.. _unless_..."



That's actually not a bad idea, very interesting thought.  I bet soon after the fight when Mifune became the Samurai leader, he commissioned new armor for all the Samurais that included masks for protection against shinobi poison, mainly Hanzou.  

Oh and let's not forget the awesome protection the new armor provides against Amaterasu.  



Daryoon said:


> Sakura vs Kabuto
> Kakashi vs Tobi
> Naruto vs Sasuke
> Naru-Sasu-Saka vs Juubi-Madara
> ...



Aren't Tobi and the guy who'd be inside juubi (madara) the same, unless you're implying kakashi would lose.  

Anyways, Sakura vs Kabuto, maybe, more than likely not since he wants Sasuke, and it won't be when he still has his Edo Tenseis, and also he may just go out himself giving rise to Orochimaru.  

Last battle is Rikudou Sennin Uzumaki Naruto VS whatever jyubied-Tobidara entity.  



Dboy2008 said:


> The more that I learn about Hanzo's backstory, it makes me think that when he finds powerful opponents, he tries to get them to understand his position and eventually join him in his quest for "peace" instead of killing them.
> 
> Judging from what we saw of their clash, we can assume he soundly had the upper hand. I think the above reason is the only one that makes sense as for why he didn't go all out and kill the Sannin



agreed.  I had a similar thought earlier, that he spares the lives of worthy opponents in order for them to seek a greater purpose.


----------



## SumDumGai (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe Kishi has been hinting for quite some time (more recently) at Naruto being a tragic character--ie: Naruto dying at the end of the series of Naruto.  

I don't see how anyone could make an argument at Naruto having revenge in his personality.  He showed mercy to Nagato, the man who (at the time) killed almost all of the people closest to him (in his attack on Konoha BEFORE reviving all of the villagers.)  

Revenge is about giving up on moving forward (the nature of our universe) and being stuck in the past.  Naruto IS the embodiment of everything opposed to revenge.

He knows vengeance will start a circle of hatred and pain, however I believe Madara could be a loophole in this belief, because Madara is well past his lifetime and generation, for all the right reasons deserves to die, and definitely will not be missed by anyone so there is no revenge to worry about.  Naruto might kill Madara.  Kishi is good at keeping it real.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 17, 2011)

SumDumGai said:


> I believe Kishi has been hinting for quite some time (more recently) at Naruto being a tragic character--ie: Naruto dying at the end of the series of Naruto.



Nah, Kishimoto has made it rather obvious Naruto will suceed and become the true reincarnation of the RS. He will lead the world into the peace that the RS, Hashirama, Jiraiya, Nagato, Minato, etc... dreamed of but didn't achieve. Rather than a Jesus figure he's a Buddhist figure. He won't become the sacrifice but the benevolent leader to enlightenment. 

Who's the tragic figure is Sasuke, given multiple chances to turn away from his vengeance obsession he won't until Naruto finally reaches him, which will most likely result in his being redeemed but dying heroically to save Naruto and the world from Madara- taking Madara with him into a real death. 

Naruto will end up far more than Hokage, he'll be leader of the whole ninja and samurai alliance and married to Sakura with several kids. (achieving all his dreams)


----------



## geminis (Mar 17, 2011)

^ fuck Sakura he should get hinata who's been down for him since day 1.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Nah, Kishimoto has made it rather obvious Naruto will suceed and become the true reincarnation of the RS. He will lead the world into the peace that the RS, Hashirama, Jiraiya, Nagato, Minato, etc... dreamed of but didn't achieve. *Rather than a Jesus figure he's a Buddhist figure. He won't become the sacrifice but the benevolent leader to enlightenment. *
> 
> Who's the tragic figure is Sasuke, given multiple chances to turn away from his vengeance obsession he won't until Naruto finally reaches him, which will most likely result in his being redeemed but dying heroically to save Naruto and the world from Madara- taking Madara with him into a real death.
> 
> Naruto will end up far more than Hokage, he'll be leader of the whole ninja and samurai alliance and married to Sakura with several kids. (achieving all his dreams)




Don't forget, the "Jesus Figure" includes a sacrificial death *and* a return from the dead.  (Disney's Hercules' death was so noble that he was restored to full.. I don't know.. God-ship(?)

I'm not up to speed with Buddhism, but I'll assume since Naruto is a Japanese series that it will flow along with those teachings to one degree or another.


----------



## Ciardha (Mar 17, 2011)

geminis said:


> ^ fuck Sakura he should get hinata who's been down for him since day 1.



Not in manga canon, and Hinata's moved on from him, see chapters 450 and chapter 489. In manga canon Sakura was acting to protect Naruto, with no thoughts of self preservation as early as chapter 5, before she knew she even liked him that much, although she was already blushing at his heroics- and Kishimoto notes in the first databook about that showing her subconscious romantic attraction to Naruto.

You must not read the manga, just watched the anime adaption, which is full of non canon filler. The animators pretty much outright admitted they wank off to images of Hinata in an episode omake-  They get off on her big breasts and submissiveness. They also way overplay Sakura's tsundere characteristics and make Naruto's stupidity more a point of the plot for laughs- to more extremes in part 1 but still done from time to time in Shippuden- especially Sakura's tsundereness. In the manga Sakura would barely qualify as a tsundere character, she's too kind and caring even to Naruto in part 1 for most tsundere types. Karui is more the typical tsundere.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> oh it'll come, only a matter of time, gotta wait till more is revealed about the two sons.



i hope it does because waiting 500+ tell we get something about naruto's family was not worth the wait 

but i still have hope for the hyuuga clan to have a worthy explination 


> By showing that an Uchiha has also become a Rikudou, and an Uzumaki has become a Rikudou, and showcasing the difference between them when it comes to who was the rightful heir to the power (as in Nagato's awakening), *it clearly paves the way for uzumaki Naruto to awaken a rinnegan of his own. Naruto doesn't need to have Itachi or Sasuke's sharingan implanted in him to awaken it, *he would awaken it because Naruto along with being an uzumaki, the best suited vessel for the rinnegan, *and gaining Itachi's spiritual energies, *and being the true reincarnation of Rikudou Sennin's soul, not simply just the true heir to his power, will be the best explanation when Naruto does in fact become a Rikudou.



wouldn't he still need uchiha anyway?  no one said you need shringan. madara just said uchiha + senju = reningan. sharengan or not he needs uchiha so naruto does not awaken it on his own. nagato was given the reningan from madara. naruto may have something similair. 



> I used to believe that Nagato was Rikudou's reincarnated soul in an uzumaki body, however now I'm starting to believe that uzumaki Naruto is Rikudou reincarnated in an uzumaki body. Nagato being an uzumaki is very crucial in explaining Naruto's circumstances when the event does happen. What basically will happen is the will that Rikudou passed to his younger son flowed all the way to Nagato, (Rikudou's heir), then it went back to Naruto, who would be the true Rikudou Sennin. So this would make Naruto the original Rikudou Sennin's soul, he would be the first Rikudou and the 4th Rikudou, the prophecy would be fulfilled, things will come full circle. Trust me, Nagato being an uzumaki seems a minute detail now but it'll be a bigger factor in explaining the events surrounding not only Naruto but the destruction of their home village, uzushiogakure.



again. i am not seeing it  i don't know. it just lacks something.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Nah, Kishimoto has made it rather obvious Naruto will suceed and become the true reincarnation of the RS. He will lead the world into the peace that the RS, Hashirama, Jiraiya, Nagato, Minato, etc... dreamed of but didn't achieve. Rather than a Jesus figure he's a Buddhist figure. He won't become the sacrifice but the benevolent leader to enlightenment.



I couldn't disagree more, hell, I'd be willing to make a bet on it but by the time we know who was right we soon wouldn't have much reason to visit the forum anymore.  

I think we're going to have a 666 Satan type of ending where Naruto will end up giving his life to forever rid the world of the Juubi, and he will accomplish his dreams the same way Jio did. Sasuke will either die or almost die trying to save Naruto from Kabuto, culminating in giving his eyes to Naruto which then become the Rinnegan (if the latter, he will afterwards travel the world as a blind hermit). Kakashi will likely die to strike some sort of crippling blow at the Akatsuki. Dunno about Sakura, she might die, she might not.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 17, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> I couldn't disagree more, hell, I'd be willing to make a bet on it but by the time we know who was right we soon wouldn't have much reason to visit the forum anymore.
> 
> I think we're going to have a 666 Satan type of ending where Naruto will end up giving his life to forever rid the world of the Juubi, and he will accomplish his dreams the same way Jio did. Sasuke will either die or almost die trying to save Naruto from Kabuto, culminating in giving his eyes to Naruto which then become the Rinnegan (if the latter, he will afterwards travel the world as a blind hermit). Kakashi will likely die to strike some sort of crippling blow at the Akatsuki. Dunno about Sakura, she might die, she might not.



So everyone dies? No way is that going to be the ending of the story. I hated the 666 Satan ending and this would be even worse. 
There'll be "and they lived happily ever after" for Naruto and Sakura, not necessarily together but those two will survive. Naruto's job isn't to merely get rid of the Jyuubi he is supposed to revolutionize the shinobi world and end the cycle of hatred and bring about an era of understanding.
There have been countless noble self-sacrifices for peace already another one shouldn't change things. Naruto will have to keep on living to change things.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 17, 2011)

geminis said:


> ^ fuck Sakura he should get hinata who's been down for him since day 1.




who? 
*Spoiler*: __ 










Sakura is the only one he knows and loves... well heterosexually anyway


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto's job isn't to merely get rid of the Jyuubi he is supposed to revolutionize the shinobi world and end the cycle of hatred and bring about an era of understanding.



Oh I couldn't agree more, and IMO he will do that by taking all the darkness and hatred of humanity onto himself and dieing to destroy it. After sealing the Juubi, he will briefly be able to speak with all of humanity thanks to what's left of the Moon-Eye jutsu, again reminiscent of how Jio went out.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 17, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Oh I couldn't agree more, and IMO he will do that by taking all the darkness and hatred of humanity onto himself and dieing to destroy it. After sealing the Juubi, he will briefly be able to speak with all of humanity thanks to what's left of the Moon-Eye jutsu, again reminiscent of how Jio went out.



excuse me while I vomit. That would be the worst ending ever.
"Taking all the darkness and hatred of humanity onto himself?". For one Naruto isn't Jesus. He may be a messianic figure, but he isn't based on Jesus. At all. In absolutely no way.
More importantly that would be in essence brainwashing all of humanity. It would take the free will of the people. People are supposed to grow beyond the need for war and not get transformed into vegetables with no evil thought. That wouldn't be any better than Madara's Mugen Tsukiyomi only Naruto would be in charge.  

Besides Kishi has made it clear time and again that it isn't the role of teens to sacrifice themselves for the good of the world. Their teachers may do so, but the young ones won't do so until they have successors of their own.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 17, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> We have Madara telling Konan that he gave Nagato the Rinnegan and was there to take it back, and told Kabuto that they were his eyes to begin with.
> To be a Rikudou, you apparently have to have the Rinnegan, or else Madara would had counted Danzo as the fourth Rikudou.
> We didn't actually see Nagato awaken the Rinnegan.
> I think setting up such spectacular circumstances is too elaborate.
> ...



ok.  Before I begin, this is just my perspective based on the info we have currently, I admit I could be wrong on this.  Tobidara telling konan that he gave Nagato the rinnegan and telling Kabuto that they were his to begin with does not mean that the eyes themselves were his own eyes.  He is claiming something as his own because it was due to his intervention that Nagato received such awesome power.  He sees Nagato as his pawn, nothing more than his tool, his weapon he forged from Nagato's birth, so the power possessed by Nagato, the rinnegan, Tobidara would also perceive as his own. 

your statement that to be a rikudou, you have to have the rinnegan.  Technically that's true, but there's no guarantee of an automatic rinnegan to every Rikudou just as sharingan is only seen in few uchihas, and Mangekyou is even more rare, the rinnegan would be even more so.  Being a Rikudou = possessing the rinnegan, yes that's correct.  However here's the part that gets tricky, we won't be able to say conclusively until more info.  If as you say Madara had gained the rinnegan when becoming the second Rikudou, then why not have Nagato gain another rinnegan when becoming the third Rikudou?  Now you might say that because Nagato didn't possess Uchiha eyes, which would make sense.  

But it totally conflicts with what I believe, that Naruto will become the 4th Rikudou Sennin.  And Naruto doesn't need uchiha eyes in order to awaken his own rinnegan, Itachi's spiritual energies residing inside him should suffice.  So taking that into account, I believe that Niidaime Rikudou never did gain the Rinnegan because he wasn't worthy even tho he had met the prerequisites by having both halves of the Rikudou Sennin's powers, the yin and yang, the spiritual and physical, senju and uchiha.  He was basically an incomplete Rikudou, a rikudou without a rinnegan awakening.  This would be the reason why he would need Nagato in the first place, to achieve an awakening that he himself couldn't.  

Danzou was a pseudo Rikudou, he only had Shisui's arm, Shisui's eye, ten random uchiha sharingans, and mokuton dna.  He was neither an uchiha, a senju, or an uzumaki, thus he lacked both the spiritual and physical energies of Rikudou.  Had he been from one of those clans and gained the other half fully, yes Danzou would've been another incomplete Rikudou without the rinnegan.  

When Nagato first killed that rock ninja in order to protect Yahiko.  That was the first awakening.  IIRC, Nagato had black eyes before that, that was the first time he awakened it, his second awakening was after his parents died.  Yes it would be a very elaborate plan on Tobidara's part, that's what makes it so intriguing and makes his character so determined and patient.  

Databook states Rinnegan as a "noble doujutsu", Rikudou was a noble being bestowed power from the heavens.  It appears in times of strife in the right candidate when the conditions are met.  ok, quick response to ur last paragraph before I give my reasoning.  Rikudou would've needed the rinnegan to create ninjutsu/fuuinjutsu and defeat the jyubi so rinnegan would've come first.  Rikudou's elder son DID NOT have the rinnegan, I thought that was clear to every1 by now.  The elder son wasn't a Rikudou now was he?  Japflap release, chapter 462, if ya can find it i think it's page ten.  The elder son's doujutsu was an intermediary link between the rinnegan and Mangekyou, it would only be half the power of the rinnegan, the spiritual power that is basically what the eternal mangekyou is.  You see a rinnegan pattern on each of Tiryagyoni path's summons, you see a rinnegan pattern on each of pain's paths, you see a sharingan pattern on the kyubi when it's under genjutsu control.  

So tell me, did Nagato also gain the rinnegan from his own paths, or his summons? Did Madara also gain the sharingan from the kyubi instead of him controlling the kyubi using his sharingan?  So why is it hard to believe in Rikudou's case that he did the same, use Mugen Tsukuyomi in order to subdue/control the jyubi before he sealed it into himself.  

Now the reason why I believe Nagato's rinnegan is his own awakening instead of transplanted eyes from Tobidara, is because of Edo Nagato.  He was summoned forth with his own set of eyes, which are a manifestation of his own dna and soul.  The eyes are part of Nagato, if they were a transplant, they wouldn't be available.  Much like if Danzou or Kakashi were to be Edo Tenseied, they wouldn't have their sharingans even if Kabuto used the dna from the sharingans.  Kabuto wanted to use Shisui's sharingan dna from danzou in order to Edo Tensei Shisui, not Danzou.  The rinnegan is part of Nagato's soul and dna because of him being an uzumaki and his own rinnegan awakening.  

Now what Tobidara did I believe was give Nagato his own spiritual energies in the same way that Itachi gave his own spiritual energies to Naruto.  This is what made Nagato a Rikudou, the rinnegan only came after the awakening.  Time will tell.  

Sry for the long post all, I just had to do this.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 17, 2011)

^you really should change your font size


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 17, 2011)

I predict another piec of crap of chapter. With the fat guy been a pussy, the blondy been captain obvious and shikamaru been the I tod you so guy. And lets not forget of sir trollhanzo. The guy that is been trolled so hard that (not the moment for the punch line yet, too soon)


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 17, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Now what Tobidara did I believe was give Nagato his own spiritual energies in the same way that Itachi gave his own spiritual energies to Naruto.  This is what made Nagato a Rikudou, the rinnegan only came after the awakening.  Time will tell.



I see no reason for Madara to have given Nagato his spiritual energy. I think Nagato was just a fluke, no need for any fancy intervention. Rikudou was just born the way he was without anyone before him having similar powers and Nagato was the same. He was an Uzumaki with the capability for Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2011)

son_michael said:


> who?



rock lee


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> excuse me while I vomit. That would be the worst ending ever.
> "Taking all the darkness and hatred of humanity onto himself?". For one Naruto isn't Jesus. He may be a messianic figure, but he isn't based on Jesus. At all. In absolutely no way.
> More importantly that would be in essence brainwashing all of humanity. It would take the free will of the people. People are supposed to grow beyond the need for war and not get transformed into vegetables with no evil thought. That wouldn't be any better than Madara's Mugen Tsukiyomi only Naruto would be in charge.
> 
> Besides Kishi has made it clear time and again that it isn't the role of teens to sacrifice themselves for the good of the world. Their teachers may do so, but the young ones won't do so until they have successors of their own.



Well you're certainly entitled to your opinion. And I wasn't really thinking of Jesus when I said that, but these lines have IMO already alluded to the possibility, "You and I will die together" "Naruto...just what are you hiding?" "Kyuubi, I won't hurt you...just wait..." "Konohamaru, if you want to get the title of Hokage, you'll have to get it over my dead body!" anyways we'll see in due time.

You mis-read my post, I said he would use it only to speak his message to humanity, not to brainwash them. And fyi, he kinda does have a successor, Konohamaru. 

Meh, can't sleep and thus I'm killing time with random discussions, here's hoping the chapter comes out soon.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 17, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I predict another piec of crap of chapter. With the fat guy been a pussy, the blondy been captain obvious and shikamaru been the I tod you so guy. And lets not forget of sir trollhanzo. The guy that is been trolled so hard that (not the moment for the punch line yet, too soon)



I don't even know what you said.


----------



## HInch (Mar 17, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I don't even know what you said.



It made no sense, so I'm going to just make something up which looks way more interesting:



			
				KAKASHI10 said:
			
		

> In the Naruto live action movie I have planned in my head Orochimaru will be played by Marilyn Manson.
> 
> In a twist not seen in the manga, the movie will also have Sakura die to Sasori. Brutally and messily. Whilst not true to canon, the movie will try and cater to the fans wishes.



Sweet! Tell us more, please.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 17, 2011)

HInch said:


> It made no sense, so I'm going to just make something up which looks way more interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Tell us more, please.



Thanks for the translation I've been waiting for it for days! Can't wait until the next post!


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 17, 2011)

Not all Naruto fans have a rabid hateboner for Sakura, kthx.


----------



## HInch (Mar 17, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Speak for yourself. Not all Naruto fans have a rabid hate-boner for Sakura.



Some suppress it, but we are all born with it. Let it free. Join the revolution.

On topic news: I'm glad we get to see a new fuuton skill. At least zombie Asuma has given us that.


----------



## Eevihl (Mar 17, 2011)

Gotta love the new fuuton jutsu,


----------



## HInch (Mar 17, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Gotta love the new fuuton jutsu,



Asuma sits on it whilst Choji does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 17, 2011)

No Chinese scan? Bawww.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 17, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I don't even know what you said.



what truly I think is going to happend. and read my signature.


----------



## Agony (Mar 17, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> No Chinese scan? Bawww.



exactly.what's taking so long?


----------



## Maerala (Mar 17, 2011)

They're probably taking forever because they had to re-do One Piece because it had too many errors.


----------



## HInch (Mar 17, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> They're probably taking forever because they had to re-do One Piece because it had too many errors.



They have two different translation teams for Naruto and then Bleach + One Piece. At least this is what they said a couple of weeks ago.

It may be that the team got the scan late for Naruto, or were occupied elsewhere.

It's worth the wait for a partial Hanzou redeeming.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Mar 17, 2011)

the earthquake is what is taking so long. kmt!!! at least the anime should come out today. 
the chapter isnt gonna be all that. hanzo= not impressive at all, he reached a new height 
to be trolled harder than orochimaru isnt an easy task at all. 
hanzo did so with ease, as if it was 2nd nature. 

*claps hands*


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

hey guys its not relevant to this chapterbut the elder brother spiral eyes were depicted as red eyes.and surprisingly or not so were RS eyes.red Rinnegan.
in the anime ofcourse,this weeks ep.


----------



## HInch (Mar 17, 2011)

vered said:


> hey guys its not relevant to this chapterbut the elder brother spiral eyes were depicted as red eyes.and surprisingly or not so were RS eyes.red Rinnegan.
> in the anime ofcourse,this weeks chapter.



Nifty. I like it!


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

awesome ep by the way.but it may confrm as well some things.
i guess the beast transformed RS eyes in some shape and thus the chang of color as well.


----------



## jso (Mar 17, 2011)

Red sharingan of Juubi tainted Rikudou's rinnegan then?


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

jso said:


> Red sharingan of Juubi tainted Rikudou's rinnegan then?



more like the juubis chakra.the juubi isnt confirmed to have a dojutsu of his own yet.i need to see the ep again but im almost 100%sure RS had Red Rinnegan in the ep.
by the way at least regarding th elder brother it seems to confirm this as the first sharingan.or perhaps EMS equivalant or higher who knows.

by the way here is the elder brother pic:
aegon-rokudo


----------



## Faustus (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the anime, but at least it confirmed that the older son has spiral eyes and not rinnegan.


----------



## vagnard (Mar 17, 2011)

vered said:


> more like the juubis chakra.the juubi isnt confirmed to have a dojutsu of his own yet.i need to see the ep again but im almost 100%sure he had Red Rinnegan.
> by the way at least regarding th elder brother it seems to confirm this as the first sharingan.or perhaps EMS equivalant or higher who knows.
> 
> by the way here is the elder brother pic:
> aegon-rokudo



It seems Juubi had a fusion between Rinnegan and Sharingan. If that is true. Then Rikudo most likely got Rinnegan from Juubi and the sharingan passed to his descendants. 

I bet Juubi was the origin of doujutsu.


----------



## vered (Mar 17, 2011)

vagnard said:


> It seems Juubi had a fusion between Rinnegan and Sharingan. If that is true. Then Rikudo most likely got Rinnegan from Juubi and the sharingan passed to his descendants.
> 
> I bet Juubi was the origin of doujutsu.



this is yet to be seen as there are other explanations for this.remmeber that the rinnegan original color is purple like.if the anime is correct about it and it seems they may be, than RS own Rinnegan was effected by the beast,changed by it but he didnt get it from the juubi.
but we'll see, kishi will have to confirm things one way or the other.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Of all people Choji
> 
> give freaking Lee some time



Replace Shikamaru with Lee. He got enough development already.



Ciardha said:


> Not in manga canon, and Hinata's moved on from him, see chapters 450 and chapter 489. In manga canon Sakura was acting to protect Naruto, with no thoughts of self preservation as early as chapter 5, before she knew she even liked him that much, although she was already blushing at his heroics- and Kishimoto notes in the first databook about that showing her subconscious romantic attraction to Naruto.
> 
> You must not read the manga, just watched the anime adaption, which is full of non canon filler. The animators pretty much outright admitted they wank off to images of Hinata in an episode omake-  They get off on her big breasts and submissiveness. They also way overplay Sakura's tsundere characteristics and make Naruto's stupidity more a point of the plot for laughs- to more extremes in part 1 but still done from time to time in Shippuden- especially Sakura's tsundereness. In the manga Sakura would barely qualify as a tsundere character, she's too kind and caring even to Naruto in part 1 for most tsundere types. Karui is more the typical tsundere.



That's quite a lot of crazy


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Not in manga canon, and Hinata's moved on from him, see chapters 450 and chapter 489. In manga canon Sakura was acting to protect Naruto, with no thoughts of self preservation as early as chapter 5, before she knew she even liked him that much, although she was already blushing at his heroics- and Kishimoto notes in the first databook about that showing her subconscious romantic attraction to Naruto.
> 
> You must not read the manga, just watched the anime adaption, which is full of non canon filler. The animators pretty much outright admitted they wank off to images of Hinata in an episode omake-  They get off on her big breasts and submissiveness. They also way overplay Sakura's tsundere characteristics and make Naruto's stupidity more a point of the plot for laughs- to more extremes in part 1 but still done from time to time in Shippuden- especially Sakura's tsundereness. In the manga Sakura would barely qualify as a tsundere character, she's too kind and caring even to Naruto in part 1 for most tsundere types. Karui is more the typical tsundere.



Oh man,this is hardcore.


I tought anime team was NS shipper.

Edit: I tried to say something about the actual chapter,but damn my mind exploded with...bullshit.


----------



## freetgy (Mar 17, 2011)

quite a long flashback for hanzou


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ciardha said:


> Not in manga canon, and Hinata's moved on from him, see chapters 450 and chapter 489. In manga canon Sakura was acting to protect Naruto, with no thoughts of self preservation as early as chapter 5, before she knew she even liked him that much, although she was already blushing at his heroics- and Kishimoto notes in the first databook about that showing her subconscious romantic attraction to Naruto.
> 
> You must not read the manga, just watched the anime adaption, which is full of non canon filler. The animators pretty much outright admitted they wank off to images of Hinata in an episode omake-  They get off on her big breasts and submissiveness. They also way overplay Sakura's tsundere characteristics and make Naruto's stupidity more a point of the plot for laughs- to more extremes in part 1 but still done from time to time in Shippuden- especially Sakura's tsundereness. In the manga Sakura would barely qualify as a tsundere character, she's too kind and caring even to Naruto in part 1 for most tsundere types. Karui is more the typical tsundere.



I don't know what drug you take, but ... take some more.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 17, 2011)

The third hokage had to sacrifice himself in order to seal the first and second hokage edo tensei... but when I see people sealing the edo tensei easily every chapter I find it hard to beleive that the third really needed to sacrifice himself ...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 17, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> The third hokage had to sacrifice himself in order to seal the first and second hokage edo tensei... but when I see people sealing the edo tensei easily every chapter I find it hard to beleive that the third really needed to sacrifice himself ...



Sandaime was alone. He had no tools or backup.
It was his only choice.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 17, 2011)

Did anyone else find the interaction between Mifune and Hanzo similar to that between Naruto and Nagato (ch448) ?


----------



## Desolation (Mar 17, 2011)

I would take the anime with a grain of salt.  The two times the Rikudou Sennin was shown his eyes looked like the normal Rinnegan. The Juubi will be shown in about two Episodes.   They portray Rikudou with a red Rinnegan, and the Juubi has a red eye then it means something.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 17, 2011)

Meh. I didnt care much for this fight (Mifune v. Hanzou).
Though I acknowledge it contained some neat info about Hanzou, and Kishi handled the fight pretty well overall, imo.

Good chapter, but not really interesting to me.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 17, 2011)

Hopefully the next few chapters will be better.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 17, 2011)

The chapter was okay, and it was fitting ending for Hanzo. With the case of Chouji not surprising considering his character. So I wouldnt' be too hard on the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2011)

Very interesting chapter.

Paritcularly because of Hanzo's character. I thought Naruto would become what he was. Someone who was so strong that they could fight people and spare them. But what I got from this chapter was Hanzo was merely another stereotype for someone who wants peace. That implies something greater is instore for Naruto. What could that possibly be?


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy trips to the past, but I just wish it was more action and less explaination. Hopefully that'll come with Kakashi or coverage of what special ops division is doing.


----------



## Cobblepot (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ten...*

... It's the number of times the word _"faith"_ was used in this chapter. 

Kishi... my source of hope.


----------



## HInch (Mar 19, 2011)

This is important news. What other words were used and how many times?


----------



## Neptun (Mar 19, 2011)

Tenten strikes again


----------



## Ibb (Mar 20, 2011)

We need to start a drinking game with this series.

Every time some one says:
Faith = drink Beer
Piece = drink Vodka
Friend = drink Rum
Uchiha = drink Water


----------



## ovanz (Mar 20, 2011)

Destiny = drink piss


----------



## GreenSage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ibb said:


> We need to start a drinking game with this series.
> 
> Every time some one says:
> Faith = drink a Beer
> ...



After 1 Manga volume you'd be shitfaced....although all the Uchiha water would sober you up!


p.s. just fixed that up...


----------



## Godammit (Mar 20, 2011)

OHKO for KinGin if they fought agaisnt Mifune

Mifune: It's not about your powers, it's not about your Kyuubi chakra or your reputation...It all depends ON YOUR FAITH You mu-

*sucked in the gourd*

Kingin: Just get in and shut the fuck up


----------



## Tomcat171 (Mar 20, 2011)

Every statement of the obvious = Drink coffee....you'll be higher than a firework on the Fourth of July.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

I now hate that word.


----------

